# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Θ/Κ Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ [armoured cruiser Georgios Averof]

## Marabou

Site του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού για το Θωρηκτό Γ. Αβέρωφ:

Θα βρείτε κάποια τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, Ιστορικά στοιχεία και πληροφορίες σχετικά με το Αβέροφ όσο αφορά Ιστορικές περιόδους:

               :arrow: *http://www.bsaverof.com*

Ελπίζω να το βρείτε ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια επίσκεψη στο μουθσείο έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον μια και μπορεί να δει άνα πλοίο που σημάδεψε την ιστορία μας.
Επίσης το πλοίο είναι και ένα μνημείο ιστορίας της τεχνολογίας δυστυχώς τα μηχανοστάσια είναι εδώ και καιρό κλειστά αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ενδιαφέρουσες παρατηρήσειςκαι συμπεράσματα μια και τοπλοίο είναι σχεδιασμένο στην καμπή από το 19ο αιώνα στον 20ο με όλες τις εξελίξεις στην τεχνολογία.
Θα δείξω μερικά επιγραμματικά.
Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει η διαφορά στην ποιότητα των χώρων ενιαίτησης μεταξύ αξιωματικών, υπαξιωματικών και ναυτών. Σε κρεβάτια οι πρώτοι σε αιώρες οι νάυτες. Ο ναύαρχος δε είχε ατομικό μπάνιο που προφανώς ήταν στοιχείο πολυτέλειας! Η διάταξη των χώρων ενδιαιτήσεως παραπέμπει σε ιστιοφόρο μια και οι αξιωμτικοί διαμένουν στην πρύμη στηξν ακριβ΄ως αντίθετη πλευρά από τη γέφυρα. Αν και το λογικό θα ήταν οι αξιωματικοί να είναι κοντά στη γέφυρα (όπως κι έγινε αργότερα με to HMS Dreadnought) μια και με την εισαγωγή του ατμού ο καπνός από τα φουγάρα εμπόδιζε την παρατήρηση.
Επίσης ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει το έμβολο που ήταν ένα πλεονέκτημα των μεταλικών πλοίων απέναντιο στα ξύλινα πολεμικά. Επίσης δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει στεγανό την πλώρη μια και εκέι είναι αποθήκες, αν και το πλοίο έχει πυροστεγείς πόρτες (δεν ξέρω αν είναι και υδατοστεγείς) αν δει κάποιος την αποθήκη πυρομαχικών στην πρύμη.
Θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν κάποιες βελτιώσεις στην παρουσίαση για παράδειγμα καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει κάποιο διάγραμμα ή και αναπαράσταση σε βίντεο των λειτουργιών του πλοίου όπως ο τόπος λειτουργείας των πυροιβόλων, η διαδικασία ανθράκευσης, ο τρόπος εφοδιασμού με νερό.

----------


## nautikos

Το μηχανοστασιο του Αβερωφ ειναι κλειστο γιατι εκτελουνται χρωματισμοι οπως λεει και η πινακιδα. Λιγο παλιοτερα μπορουσες να το επισκεφτεις κανονικα και με το νομο, αλλα δεν το ''διαφημιζαν'' πολυ μην πεσει και κανενας...

Ξεκινησανε εδω και 2 χρονια να κανουν μια καλη δουλεια για την αναπαλαιωση του μηχανοστασιου, αλλα λιγο μετα την εναρξη των εργασιων τα παρατησανε. Επειδη εχω προσωπικη πειρα για το θεμα, εδω και 2 σχεδον χρονια η κατασταση ειναι η ιδια. Μεσα στο μηχανοστασιο εχουν εξαρμοσει καποια αντικειμενα και εχουν κουκουλωσει καποια τμηματα της μηχανης (πχ διωστηρες). Επισης εχουν αλλαξει κανα δυο ελασματα στα τουνελια των αξονων, οι οποιοι και εχουν βγει. Παντως η δουλεια δεν φαινεται να προχωραει και πολυ... :Sad:  Εκτος αν περιμενουν τη στιγμη που θα παει για δεξαμενισμο (και απο οτι ξερω κοντευει).Ας ελπισουμε.

Σαν πλοιο μουσειο ειναι πολυ ομορφο και θα επρεπε να δοθει λιγο ακομα προσοχη ωστε να γινει τελειο. Πχ το μηχανοστασιο και τα λεβητοστασια πρεπει να γινουν προσβασιμα στο κοινο. Τελος για τους ''φευγατους'' μια επισκεψη στο ''θωρακιο'' του κυριου ιστου ειναι must  :Very Happy: .

----------


## nautikos

Για καποιους που μπορει να ψαχνουν ενα μοντελο του θρυλικου *Αβερωφ*, εδω ειναι η λυση. Απο οσο γνωριζω ομως κοστιζει πολυ, επειδη βγαινουν λιγα κομματια... Σε καταστημα της _Ιπποκρατους_ που το ειδα απο κοντα, ναι μεν ηταν καλο, αλλα η τιμη του ηταν περιπου 250 ευρω...:shock:

----------


## nautikos

Καρτποσταλ που ειχε κυκλοφορησει για το θωρηκτο *ΑΒερωφ* κοντα στο 1912. 

Averof.jpg

Οπως θα εχετε ηδη καταλαβει, το εικονιζομενο θωρηκτο ΔΕΝ ειναι το *Αβερωφ*! Συγκεκριμενα προκειται για το αγγλικο θωρηκτο *HMS Dreadnought* το οποιο διακρινεται στην παρακατω φωτο. Στην πρυμνη διακρινεται και η Αγγλικη σημαια. Οι τσιμινιερες που ντουμανιαζουν προσδιδαν στο πλοιο μια δυναμικοτητα για εκεινη την εποχη.



Οι παραγωγοι της καρτποσταλ απλα βασιστηκαν στην αγνοια του κοσμου και την πλασαρανε σαν φωτο του Αβερωφ. Δεν υπηρχαν τοτε καραβολατρες να τους κραξουν?:mrgreen: Μπα, τοτε υπηρχε μονο φτωχεια και πολεμοι...

----------


## Baggeliq

*ΘΩΡΗΚΤΟ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ*

*Κατά την επίσκεψη μου με το σχολειό στο Ιστορικό πλοίο μεριές φωτογραφίες* 

 16_p255.jpeg

16_p256.jpeg

16_p266.jpeg
 16_p271.jpeg

16_p274.jpeg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι δύο πρώτες (αυτές με το τραπέζι και το μπόυσουλα) είναι από το Θαλή το Μιλήσιο

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το μηχανοστασιο του Αβερωφ ειναι κλειστο γιατι εκτελουνται χρωματισμοι οπως λεει και η πινακιδα. Λιγο παλιοτερα μπορουσες να το επισκεφτεις κανονικα και με το νομο, αλλα δεν το ''διαφημιζαν'' πολυ μην πεσει και κανενας...
> 
> Ξεκινησανε εδω και 2 χρονια να κανουν μια καλη δουλεια για την αναπαλαιωση του μηχανοστασιου, αλλα λιγο μετα την εναρξη των εργασιων τα παρατησανε. Επειδη εχω προσωπικη πειρα για το θεμα, εδω και 2 σχεδον χρονια η κατασταση ειναι η ιδια. Μεσα στο μηχανοστασιο εχουν εξαρμοσει καποια αντικειμενα και εχουν κουκουλωσει καποια τμηματα της μηχανης (πχ διωστηρες). Επισης εχουν αλλαξει κανα δυο ελασματα στα τουνελια των αξονων, οι οποιοι και εχουν βγει. Παντως η δουλεια δεν φαινεται να προχωραει και πολυ... Εκτος αν περιμενουν τη στιγμη που θα παει για δεξαμενισμο (και απο οτι ξερω κοντευει).Ας ελπισουμε.
> 
> Σαν πλοιο μουσειο ειναι πολυ ομορφο και θα επρεπε να δοθει λιγο ακομα προσοχη ωστε να γινει τελειο. Πχ το μηχανοστασιο και τα λεβητοστασια πρεπει να γινουν προσβασιμα στο κοινο. Τελος για τους ''φευγατους'' μια επισκεψη στο ''θωρακιο'' του κυριου ιστου ειναι must .


Δεν ΄ξέρω αν είμαι ρομαντικός ή ζητάω πολλά αλλά θα ήθελα οι μηχανές του να είναι σε κατάσταση τέτοια ώστε να μπορούσαν να λειτοιυγήσους. Στο κάτω κάτω για να συνεχίσει να είναι ...πλοίο.



> Μια και το έφερε η κουβέντα περί boats, ships και vessels, ας αναφέρουμε ακροθιγώς περί σκαφών, πλοίων και ναυπηγημάτων σύμφωνα με το Εθνικό Ναυτικό Δίκαιο και συγκεκριμένα τους κώδικες ιδιωτικού και δημοσίου ναυτικού δικαίου.
> 
> Ο ΚΙΝΔ ορίζει το πλοίο ως εξής (άρθρο 1) : "*Πλοίον είναι παν σκάφος χωρητικότητος καθαράς τουλάχιστον δέκα κόρων, προωρισμένον όπως κινήται αυτοδυνάμως εν θαλάσσει*" (...)
> 
> Ο ΚΔΝΔ ορίζει το πλοίο ως εξής (άρθρο 3) : "*Πλοίον είναι παν σκάφος, προορισμένον όπως μετακινείται επί του ύδατος* προς μεταφοράν προσώπων ή πραγμάτων, ρυμούλκησιν, επιθαλάσσιον αρωγή, αλιείαν, αναψυχήν, επιστημονικάς ερεύνας ή άλλον σκοπόν".


Λεπτομέρεια μεν αλλά δεν μου πάει που στους χάρτες φαίνεται με κίτρινο χρώμα σαν στεριά.

Πηγή Χάρτη: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr

Θα πει κάποιος ότι αν δεν φαίνεται στο χάρτη θα έπρεπε να ανάβει φώτα αγκυροβολίας τη νύχτα. Αλλά γιατί όχι αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς ανάβει φωτισμός και έχει ρεύμα από τη στεριά.

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί αφαιρέθηκαν οι άξονες; Είναι μέσα στη διαδικασία παροπλισμού;

----------


## Kapetanissa

Δείτε εδώ περισσότερες φωτογραφίες από την επίσκεψή μας στον θρυλικό Μπαρμπα - Γιώργη που τις φτιάξαμε και βιντεάκι.

----------


## Capoera

Για τους λάτρεις του Virtual Sailor υπάρχει το σχετικό μοντελάκι του ΑΒΕΡΩΦ όπως φαίνεται στο βίντεο του YouTube: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZsbV4_hkoI 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *Κoυκλί έγινε.Άντε τώρα να παίρνει σειρά το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.*


Με αφορμή την παραπάνω απάντηση σε άλλο θέμα για δεξαμενισμό ιστορικού πλοίου, έχω μια απορία μπορεί ο Αβέρωφ να μετακινηθεί από το Τροκαντερό;

Το παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη, από το επικόλλημα που συνοδεύει την Αγγελία προς ναυτιλλομένους  235/2005 της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας (σε αυτό το σύνδεσμο μπορείτε να δείτε όλο το επικόλλημα και την Αγγελία http://www.hnhs.gr/portal/page/porta...elies/agg_2005 ), δείχνει ότι το ελάχιστο βάθος στην έξοδο του λιμενίσκου είναι 6,80 m, μαι και ο υποκατασκευή μόλος εμποδίζει την έξοδο προς τα ανατολικά. Κι ενδέχεται να έχει χειροτερέψει η κατάσταση από το 2005 έως σήμερα.
Averof1.jpg

Άν είναι σωστές ο ενδέιξεις βυθίσματος. Ο Αβέρωφ έχει βύθισμα σήμερα στην πρύμη 6,80m και στην πλώρη 6,60 m. Δηλαδή όσο και το βάθος στην έξοδο.
Averof2.jpgAverof3.jpg


Γενικά για να κινέιται ένα βαπόρι με ασφάλεια σε ένα λιμάνι πρέπει το βάθος να είναι 15&#37; μεγαλύτερο απ΄το μέγιστοο βύθισμα ή τουλάχιστον 1,5 m μεγαλύτερο, βέβαια ο κανόνας ισχύει όταν το πλοίο κινείται με δικές του δυνάμεις. Πρέπει να βυθοκορηθεί η έξοδος για να βγει το πλοίο από το λιμανάκι; Τι λένε οι πιο ειδικοί;

----------


## mastrovasilis

Παναγιώτη ειδικός δεν είμαι αλλά αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι οταν ένα καράβι εισέρχρεται σε ένα λιμάνι το οποίο έχει μικρό βάθος τότε πρέπει να βυθοκορείται έτσι ώστε η απόσταση μεταξύ πυθμένα θάλλασας και καρίνας πλοίου να είναι σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερου του 1.50 m.

----------


## polykas

*Ευχαριστούμε τον Παναγιώτη για τις πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες που μας έδωσε.*

----------


## Naias II

Μια φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη την ημέρα της επίσκεψης του nautilia στο ΘΑΛΗ

averof 24-05-09.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Το θωρηκτό Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ καθελκύστηκε στις 27 Φεβρουαρίου 1910 και σαν σήμερα 11 Σεπτεμβρίου 1911 κατέπλευσε στο Φάληρο όπου έγινε δεκτό από τους Έλληνες με ενθουσιασμό.

100.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

PDVD_083.jpg

PDVD_079.jpg

PDVD_080.jpg 

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Το < ΑΒΕΡΩΦ > στο Νεώριο Πόρου από την ταινία < Καπετάν Φάντης Μπαστούνης> με τους Λ.Κωνσταντάρα , Μ. Κοντού κ.α

----------


## Naias II

Είναι αυτό το θωρηκτό Αβερωφ (στις 2 πρωτες που βλέπουμε)  :Confused:

----------


## τοξοτης

> Είναι αυτό το θωρηκτό Αβερωφ (στις 2 πρωτες που βλέπουμε)


Εχει επέλθει διόρθωση

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Θ/Κ *Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ* Τροκαντερο 28-10-2009.

PHOTO 103.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Θ/Κ *Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ* Τροκαντερο 28-10-2009.

PHOTO 110.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Για τους λάτρεις του Virtual Sailor υπάρχει το σχετικό μοντελάκι του ΑΒΕΡΩΦ όπως φαίνεται στο βίντεο του YouTube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZsbV4_hkoI


Λίγο καθυστερημένα (γιατί τώρα το είδα) αλλά θα  μου επιτρέψεις και χωρίς παρεξήγηση να πω ότι <ΜΟΝΤΕΛΑΚΙ> λέμε αναφερόμενοι σε ρούχα.
Για ένα πλοίο που κουβαλάει την ιστορία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού θεωρώ την έκφραση υποτιμητική.
Ίσως να είμαι υπερβολικός.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το Δεκέμβριο θα γίνει διαγωνισμός για το δεξαμενισμό μια και αρχίζει να παρουσιάζει προβλήματα στεγανότητας. Όπως διαβάζουμε στη σελίδα του ΠΝ (http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/contests.asp):
*ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ
ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ
*

    Ανακοινώνεται  ότι το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού, *την 8-12-2009, ημέρα Τρίτη και ώρα 09:00*, θα διενεργήσει Ανοικτό Μειοδοτικό Διαγωνισμό με έγγραφες σφραγισμένες προσφορές, για την Εργολαβία Δεξαμενισμού και Συντήρησης ΠΝΜ ΘΩΡΗΚΤΟ Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ,   εκτιμώμενου κόστους  € 980.000,00.
          Η κατάθεση των προσφορών θα γίνει ενώπιον της Ανωτάτης Επιτροπής Προμηθειών του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού,  στη διεύθυνση Παπαρρηγοπούλου 2, Πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος, Αθήνα τηλ. 210 3368630.
    Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και για την παραλαβή της σχετικής διακήρυξης, οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να απευθύνονται στην, ΑΝΩΤΑΤΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΙΩΝ, οδό Παπαρρηγοπούλου 2 Αθήνα, τηλ. 210 3368630-210 3234463, κατά τις εργάσιμες ημέρες και ώρες.

Προφανώς στα έργα για την κατασκευή του μόλου (όπως διακρίεται στις φωτογραφίες του T.S.S. APOLLON) θα περιλαμβάνεται και βυθοκόρηση του διαύλου.

----------


## Hlias

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ ένα μικρό βίντεο, από την επίσκεψή μου το περασμένο Σάββατο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XRWiAcmQRY

Πραγματικά, δεν περιγράφονται τα συναισθήματα, το να μπαίνεις σε ένα τέτοιο πλοίο...

----------


## Ellinis

Φέτος συμπληρώνονται 100 χρόνια από την καθέλκυση του πιο ιστορικού πλοίου του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού. Το θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ καθελκύστηκε στις 12 Μαρτίου 1910 στα ναυπηγεία Fratelli Orlando του Livorno με την γαλανόλευκη να κυματίζει πάνω του. 

Το πλοίο είχε αποτελέσει μέρος μια παραγγελίας τριών θωρακισμένων καταδρομικών του Ιταλικού ναυτικού. Όταν οι Ιταλοί ακύρωσαν την παραγγελία για το τρίτο πλοίο, τότε εκδηλώθηκε ενδιαφέρον από την Ελληνική πλευρά. Όμως υπήρχε δυσκολία στο να συγκεντρωθεί το απαιτούμενο ποσό για την αγορά του πλοίου. Τότε έγινε χρήση της διαθήκης του ευπατρίδη Γεώργιου Αβέρωφ, η οποία διέθετε ένα ποσό στο ελληνικό κράτος για τη ναυπήγηση ενός εκπαιδευτικού πλοίου με την προϋπόθεση να δοθεί σε αυτό το όνομα του.
Έτσι το Νοέμβριο του 1909 το ημιτελές πολεμικό πέρασε σε ελληνικά χέρια και με την παράδοση του τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1911 αποτέλεσε όχι μόνο ένα θαυμαστό εργαλείο στο πεδίο της μάχης αλλά και ένα σημαντικό εργαλείο στα χέρια της Ελληνικής διπλωματίας.

Η απόκτηση του Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ από την Ελλάδα ήταν η αφορμή για την απόκτηση από πλευράς Τουρκίας δύο μεταχειρισμένων Γερμανικών θωρηκτών τον Αύγουστο του 1910. Η Τουρκία τότε διέθετε ένα στόλο από γερασμένα και σχεδόν αναξιόμαχα πλοία. Το καλύτερο τους ήταν το MESUDIEH ένα πλοίο ναυπήγησης 1875 που είχε εκσυγχρονιστεί το 1903. Τα δύο Γερμανικά θωρηκτά μετονομάστηκαν TORGUD REIS και ΗΑΥREDDIN BARBAROSSA. 

Aς κάνουμε μια σύγκριση ανάμεσα στο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ και στα νεοαποκτηθέντα τουρκικά θωρηκτά:

averof specs.jpgaverof.jpg

reis specs.jpgtorgud.jpg

πηγή σχεδίου Αβέρωφ: περιοδικό _Okrety Wojenne_
πηγή σχεδίου Torgud Reis: _German Warships, 1815-1945_

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ Ellinis

Ένα μεγάλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* που θυμήθηκες το καμάρι του τότε στόλου.
Το πλοίο που προκαλούσε και προκαλεί δέος.
Το πλοίο που κατατρόπωσε τους εχθρούς και τους έκανε να το τρέμουν.
Το πλοίο που όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν , προσωπικά εμένα θα με συναρπάζει. (πιστεύω και πολλούς άλλους )

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Θ/Κ *Αβερωφ*...

PHOTO 102.jpg

PHOTO 100.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία φωτο που πήρα απο φίλο και τη έγραφε η φωτο απο πίσω. Για το φίλο T.S.S. APOLLON :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν ξέρω αν η περιρρέουσα κρίση θα επιτρέψει στο Π.Ν. να γιορτάσει τα 100 χρόνια από την καθέλκυση του Αβέρωφ. Ελπίζω κάτι να έχει προγραμματιστεί.

Το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ πραγματικά αποτέλεσε ένα φόβητρο το οποίο αποτέλεσε αφορμή για μια κούρσα εξοπλισμού μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Τουρκίας η οποία και πήρε εκρηκτικές διαστάσεις κατά τους Βαλκανικούς πολέμους.


Σε μια προσπάθεια να επανακτήσει την υπεροπλία στο Αιγαίο η Τουρκία παρήγγειλε τον Ιούνιο του 1911 στα Αγγλικά ναυπηγεία δύο μεγάλα θωρηκτά του σύγχρονου τύπου Dreadnought. Τα RESHADIEH και RESHDAD-I-HAMISS θα ήταν τα πρώτα πλοία αυτού του τύπου στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο και η έλευση τους θα άλλαζε τις ισορροπίες. 
Με τις οβίδες τους να μπορούν να βάλουν κατά του Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ πολύ πριν φτάσουν στο δικό του πεδίο βολής. H παραγγελία του RESHDAD-I-HAMISS ακυρώθηκε σύντομα λόγω προβλημάτων στη χρηματοδότηση του, όμως του RESHADIEH προχώρησε με παράδοση τον Αύγουστο του 1914.

Αν το 1914 το RESHADIEH συναντούσε το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ... η σύγκριση μιλάει μόνη της:

reshadieh-averof.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Ωραία και περιποιημένη η παρουσίαση του θρυλικού θωρηκτού. Να καταθέσω κι εγώ τον οβολό μου από την ενσωμάτωση των Δωδεκανήσων. Οι γκουρού μπορούν ν' αναλάβουν τα ινία για να μας πουν τι βλέπουμε.  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ούτε και το δέυτερο θωρηκτό παραδόθηκε ποτέ στο Τουρκικό Ναυτικό μια και κατασχέθηκε από τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία (πριν ακόμα ξεσπάσει ο Πρώτος Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος) ενώ ήταν στη Βρετανία πλήρωμα για να το παραλάβει. Η κατάσχεση έγινε με πρωτοβουλία του Τσώρτσιλ που ήταν τότε Πρώτος Λόρδος του Ναυαρχείου που δεν ήθελε να έχει κάποια άλλη δύναμη στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο ναυτική δύναμη να αμφισβητήσει τη Βρετανική κυριαρχία.
Η ενέργεια αυτή έστειλε τους Τούρκους στο πλευρό των Γερμανών στον πόλεμο που μάλιστα τους "χάρισαν" δύο θωρηκτά το Γκέμπεν και το Μρεσλάου που ταξίδευαν με γερμαινικό πλήρωμα με τούρκικες στολές.

Είχαμε προσπαθήσει και εμείς να τους ακολουθήσουμε παραγγέλνοντας σε γερμανικά ναυπηγεία ένα θωρηκτό που θα ονομαζόταν Σλαμίς που κι εμέις δεν το παραλάβαμε ποτέ. Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε με τα λεφτά (αν επιστράφηκαν από τα γερμανικά ναυπηγεία, είναι και επίκαιρο το θέμα :Wink: )

Ο Αβέρωφ ανήκε στην προηγούμενη γενιά από τα θωρηκτά τύπου Ντέντνοτ που αποτέλεσαν την επανάσταση στη ναυπήγηση πολεμικών πλοίων μια και ενσωμάτωναν τα πελονεκτήματα του ατμού και τις εξελίξεις στο πυροβολικό. Όπως έχουμε πει και παλιότερα ο Αβέρωφ ήταν στο μετάιχμιο μεταξύ του ιστιοφόρου και του σύγχρονου πλοίου με κλασσικό παράδειγμα τη θέση που είχα οι καμπίνες των αξιωματικών που ήταν στην πρύμη λες και επροκειτο για ιστιοφόρο πο η γέφυρα ήταν στην πρύμη και όχι ατμόπλοιο που η γέφυρα είναι μπροστά για να μην επηρεάζεται από τις τσιμινιέρες.
Το πλεονέκτημα του Αβέρωφ ήταν ότι ήταν σχεδόν ετοιμοπαράδοτο και δεν θα καθυστερούσε η παράδοσή του. Παραδόθηκε πάνω στην ώρα χαρακτηριστικά τα πυρομαχικά παραδόθηκαν λίγες μέρες πριν την έναρξη των Βαλκανικών πολέμων και δεν είχε γίνει εκπάιδευση των ληρωμάτων με πραγματικά πυρά σε αυτό οφείλεται η μειωμένη απόδοση το πυροβολικού στη ναυμαχία της Έλλης (είχε χαμηλό ρυθμό βολής και είχαν μία εμπλοκή σε ένα από τους πυργίσκους των 190 mm. Με την εκπαίδευση σχεδόν ένα μήνα μετά στη Ναυμαχία της Λήμνου, είχαν εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα.
Η απάντηση στην απορία γιατί δεν παραδόθηκαν τα πυρομαχικά μαζί με το πλοίο είναι ότι δεν είχε ιταλικά πυροβόλα αλλά αγγλικά. Στο πλοίο μπήκε ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορούσε εκείνη την εποχή αγγλικά πυροβόλα (Armstrong), γαλλικοί λέβητες (Beleville) και γερμανικά ηλεκτρικά (AEG).

¶ρη θα μου επιτρέψεις μια διόρθωση οι 10.200 δεν είναι κοχ αλλά τόνοι μια και στα πολεμικά δίνεται το εκτόπισμα και όχι η χωρητικότητα.

Το ναυτικό σχεδιάζει εκδηλώσεις για τα 100 χρόνια που θα συνεχιστούν μέχρι το 2012 που θα έχουμε τα 100 χρόνια από τους βαλκανικούς πολέμους.
Επίσης πρόκειται να κυκλοφορήσει και ένα εκπαιδευτικό DVD για παιδιά αλλά και για μεγάλους για το οποίο έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ http://www.bsaverof.com/gr/NewsDet.asp?pid=68.
Όπως έχω ακούσει εκ΄τος από τη γνωριμία με τα στοιχεα του πλοίου ο χρήστης θα μπορέι να μπέι στη θέση του Κουντουριώτη και να ζήσει τις ιστορικές ναυμαχίες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ωραία και περιποιημένη η παρουσίαση του θρυλικού θωρηκτού. Να καταθέσω κι εγώ τον οβολό μου από την ενσωμάτωση των Δωδεκανήσων. Οι γκουρού μπορούν ν' αναλάβουν τα ινία για να μας πουν τι βλέπουμε.


Βλέπουμε τον Αβέρωφ στην τελευταία του αποστολή την παρουσια στην ενσωμάτωση των Δωδεκανήσων (τελικά δεν έγινε ενσωμάτωση νησιών στο 20ο αιώνα χωρίς την παρουσία του Αβέρωφ) πριν παροπλιστεί, προσωρινά μια και σήμερα θεωρείται "εν υπηρεσία" και όχι παροπλισμένο.

Στα πλάνα βλέπουμε και τα πρώην βρετανικά αντιτορπιλικά Μιαούλης (L91) και Ναβαρίνο (Η23) (μάλλον Ναυαρίνον θα το έλεγαν τότε με την παλιά ορθογραφία).
Στον κύριο ιστό του Αβέρωφ διακρίνεται να κυματίζει το διακριτικό σήμα κάποιου ανωτάτου αξιωματικού ή πολειτεικής αρχής, αν όπως υποθέτω υπάρχουν διαγώνιες γραμμές στα δύοπρος τον ιστότε ταρτημόρια του σταυτού τότε επιβαίνει ο Πρωθυπουργός.

----------


## Ellinis

Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διορθώσεις και τα σημαντικά στοιχεία που πρόσθεσες. 
Μιας και το ανέφερες ας δούμε και τη συνέχεια στην κούρσα των εξοπλισμών που "πυροδότησε" η απόκτηση του ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.

Η κίνηση των Τούρκων ανάγκασε την Ελλάδα να προχωρήσει τον Ιούλιο του 1912 στην παραγγελία ενός μικρού διαστάσεων θωρηκτού, του ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ, στα Γερμανικά ναυπηγεία AG Vulcan. Ωστόσο, μετά από σκέψεις το ναυτικό αποφάσισε να αναπροσαρμόσει στο τέλος του 1912 τα σχέδια του ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ σε ένα μεγαλύτερο σκάφος τύπου dreadnought, με δύναμη πυρός 8 πυροβόλα των 14 ιντσών και 12 των 6 ιντσών.

Μιας και μετά τις ήττες των Βαλκανικών πολέμων οι ανάγκες του Τουρκικού ναυαρχείου ήταν άμεσες, η Τουρκία προχώρησε το Γενάρη του 1914 και στην αγορά ενός ημιτελούς θωρηκτού που θα μπορούσε να παραδοθεί πιο γρήγορα. Έτσι το Βραζιλιάνικο θωρηκτό RIO DE JANEIRO άλλαξε χέρια και μετονομάστηκε SULTAN OSMAN Ι. To πλοίο αυτό ήταν ένα πραγματικά γιγαντιαίο πλοίο με δύναμη πυρός χωρίς προηγούμενο.

Από το 1914 που θα παραδίδονταν τα SULTAN OSMAN I και RESHADIEH μέχρι το Μάρτιο του 1915 που θα κατέφτανε το ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ, ο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ θα ήταν μόνος. Για αυτό και η Ελλάδα αγόρασε τον Ιούνιο του 1914 δύο διαθέσιμα θωρηκτά τύπου pre-dreadnought, τα αμερικανικά IDAHO και MISSISSIPPI που μετονομάστηκαν σε ΚΙΛΚΙΣ και ΛΗΜΝΟΣ. Αν και σαφώς υποδεέστερα των τουρκικών νεότευκτων θα μπορούσαν να αποτελέσουν ένα προσωρινό ανάχωμα μέχρι την έλευση του Ελληνικού dreadnought. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι τα ΚΙΛΚΙΣ και ΛΗΜΝΟΣ θα «εξουδετέρωναν» τα συνομήλικα TORGUD REIS και ΗΑΥREDDIN BARBAROSSA, αλλά αυτό θα άφηνε τον ΑΒΕΡΩΦ μόνο απέναντι στα δύο Τουρκικά dreadnought.

Η επερχόμενη έλευση του SULTAN OSMAN I θορύβησε την Ελληνική πλευρά. Είναι χαρακτηριστική η αγωνία του ναύαρχου Παύλου Κουντουριώτη όταν σε συζήτηση με τον Ελευθέριο Βενιζέλο, πρότεινε να αναλάβει μια «πειρατική» αποστολή. Να πάρει το υποβρύχιο ΔΕΛΦΙΝ και να τορπιλίσει το SULTAN OSMAN I καθώς αυτό θα περνούσε από τα ελληνικά ύδατα, χωρίς να έχει κηρυχτεί πόλεμος μεταξύ των δύο χωρών. Ύστερα θα αναλάμβανε ο ίδιος τις συνέπειες μιας πράξης που θα είχε κάνει χωρίς την έγκριση της Ελληνικής κυβέρνησης.

Η απόγνωση του Κουντουριώτη είναι κατανοητή αν συγκρίνει το Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ με το SULTAN OSMAN I…

averof specs.jpgOsman specs.jpg
averof.jpg
OSMAN I.jpg

πηγή σχεδίου Sultan Osman I: Conway's All the World's Battleships (με παρεμβάσεις μου)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και το SULTAN OSMAN Ι κατασχέθηκε από τους Βρετανούς μάλιστα ενώ έκανε τις δοκιμές πριν την παράδοση (άραγε πως θα έγινε μπουκάρισαν οι Εγγλέζοι και τους πέταξαν έξω :Wink:  μάλιστα ακόμα και για την εποχή  (που η Βρετανία ήταν υπερδύναμη και δε την πολυένοιαζε το διεθνές δίκαιο όπως όλες τις υπερδυνάμεις) ήταν εντυπωσιακή μια και όταν έγιναν οι κατασχέσεις η Βρετανία δεν είχε μπει ακόμα στον πόλεμο και δεν μπορούσε να επικαλεστεί ότι τα επιτάσει λόγω ανωτέρας βίας.

Τα δύο αμερικάνικα θωρηκτά Κιλκίς και Λήμνος τα ονόμαζαν παράκτια θωρηκά μια και είχαν πολύ χαμηλό κύριο κατάστρωμα για να μπορέσουν να επιχειρήσουν σε ωκεανό.

Τελικά αποδέιχτηκε ότι παρόλο που ήταν αποτέλεσμα των πειραματισμών των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα (με φοβερά αποτελέσματα μέχρι θωρηκτά που δεν ήταν ευσταθή είχα φτιαχτεί) ήταν ένα αξιόμαχο πλοίο.

Σε συνδυασμό βέβαια με την ευφυή τακτική του Ναυάρχου Κουντουριώτη που εφάρμοσε τέλεια την τακτική του ναυτικού αποκλεισμού. 

Ήταν τόση η υπεροχή που έδινε στο στόλο που το τουρκικό ναυτικό έστειλε το καταδρομικό Χαμιντιέ να διασπάσει τον αποκλεισμό και να βομβαρδίσει τη Σύρο με σκοπό να παρασύρει τον Αβέρωφ στην καταδίωξή του και να μπορέσει να βγει ο υπόλοιπος τουρκικός στόλος από τα Δαρδανέλια. Ευτυχώς δεν έπεσε στην παγίδα ο Κουντουριώτης (παρά τις πιέσεις) και με τον Αβέρωφ επικεφαλής έστειλε τον τουρκικό στόλο πίσω στα Στενά με πολλές ζημιές μετά την ναυμαχία της Λήμνου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Και το SULTAN OSMAN Ι κατασχέθηκε από τους Βρετανούς μάλιστα ενώ έκανε τις δοκιμές πριν την παράδοση (άραγε πως θα έγινε μπουκάρισαν οι Εγγλέζοι και τους πέταξαν έξω


Πραγματικά Παναγιώτη η κατάσχεση έγινε στο παρα πέντε! Αυτό που έχω διαβάσει είναι οτι τα Τουρκικά πληρώματα είχαν φτάσει στην Αγγλία και οτι η κατάσχεση έγινε μια μέρα πριν παραδωθούν στο Τουρκικό Π.Ν. Υποθέτω οτι τα πληρώματα δεν είχαν ακόμη μπει στα πλοία και οτι τα δοκιμαστικά θα έγιναν με πλήρωμα του ναυπηγείου.

Μπορεί τα SULTAN OSMAN Ι και RESHADIEH να μην έφτασαν ποτέ στην Τουρκία αλλά τον ίδιο μήνα οι Τούρκοι "παρέλαβαν" ένα καταδρομικό μάχης (battlecruiser) το Γερμανικό GOEBEN, το οποίο αφού απέφυγε τον συμμαχικό στόλο κατέπλευσε στα στενά και εντάχθηκε στο τουρκικό ναυτικό ως YAVUZ SULTAN E SELIM (Σουλτάνος Σελίμ ο Τρομερός), παρέα με το καταδρομικό BRESLAU.
Για πολλούς η πλεύση των δύο Γερμανικών πολεμικών ήταν ένας τρόπος για να συμπαρασύρουν την Τουρκία στις δυνάμεις του άξονα.

Ας κάνουμε μια σύγκριση ανάμεσα στο ΥΑVUZ και το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ :
yavuz specs.jpgaverof specs.jpg
averof-yavuz.jpg

Μετά το τέλος του 1ου παγκόσμιου, το YAVUZ SULTEAN E SELIM παρέμεινε στον Τουρκικό στόλο, για να αποτελεί το αντίπαλο δέος στο Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ. Η ύπαρξη του ενός παρέτεινε και τη ζωή του άλλου, κάτι το οποίο ίσως να εξασφάλισε την επιβίωση τους για τις δεκαετίες μετά τον 2ο παγκόσμιο, τότε που τα εναπομείναντα θωρηκτά οδεύσαν σωρηδών στα διαλυτήρια. 
Για την ακρίβεια μετά το 1945 είχαν βίους σχεδόν παράλληλους. 
Το YAVUZ έχοντας παροπλιστεί από το 1950, διεγραφή από τη δύναμη του στόλου το 1954 και διαλύθηκε τελικά το 1973-76 . Το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ παροπλίστηκε το 1952 και γλύτωσε τη διάλυση στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70 (ίσως και λόγω της πτώσης των συνταγματαρχών οι οποίοι είχαν βάλει στο στόχο το Π.Ν. μετά τα γεγονότα του ΒΕΛΟΣ).

Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του YAVUZ εδώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δεν ξέρω αν η περιρρέουσα κρίση θα επιτρέψει στο Π.Ν. να γιορτάσει τα 100 χρόνια από την καθέλκυση του Αβέρωφ. Ελπίζω κάτι να έχει προγραμματιστεί.
> 
> Το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ πραγματικά αποτέλεσε ένα φόβητρο το οποίο αποτέλεσε αφορμή για μια κούρσα εξοπλισμού μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Τουρκίας η οποία και πήρε εκρηκτικές διαστάσεις κατά τους Βαλκανικούς πολέμους.
>  ..................................................  .................................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .
> 
> Αν το 1914 το RESHADIEH συναντούσε το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ... η σύγκριση μιλάει μόνη της:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79418


Όντως η διαφορά εμφανής ΑΛΛΑ <μετράει πάντα το μέγεθος> ??? Οι ειδικοί λένε όχι.
ΟΧΙ λέει και η ΄Ιστορία με την περίπτωση ΦΕΤΙΧ-ΜΠΟΥΛΕΝ (θωρηκτού) και ΤΟΡΠΙΛΛΟΒΟΛΟΥ 11 στο λιμάνι της Θεσ/νικης)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα μια και το Φετίχ Μπουλέντ (_Feth-i Bulend_) μια και το Θωρακωτό (iron clad) ήταν ένα κουφάρι, είχαν αφαιρεθεί τα πυροβόλα για να μπουν σε πυροβολεία της Θεσσαλονίκης και ήταν αγκυροβολημένο σαν πλωτό στρατηγείο, χωρίς να μπορεί να πολεμήσει.

Πάντως σίγουρα η σωστή διακυβέρνηση μπορέι να ανατρέψει τα δεδομένα. ίσως κλασικό παράδειγμα να είναι η διαφυγή του Αβέρωφ στην Αίγυπτο όταν μπήκαν οι Γερμανοί. Παρόλο ποθ θεωρούσαν αδύνατο να ξεφύγει από τη γερμανική αεροπορία (ήδη το Βρετανικό Ναυτικό είχε χάσει πολλά πλοία). Το πλήρωμα δεν ακολούθησε τις διαταγες να αυτοβυθιστί το πλοίο και απάπλευσε και ο Αβέρωφ κατάφερε να φτάσει στη Μέση Ανατολή

----------


## sv1xv

Ο τοξότης έχει δίκιο κατά ένα μέρος, δεδομένου ότι τα θωρηκτά, παρόλη την θωράκιση, δεν μπορούσαν να αντέξουν τις επιθέσεις με τορπίλες, είτε από άλλα πλοία είτε από πολεμικά αεροσκάφη (τορπιλοπλάνα), είτε από υποβρύχια. Αυτός είναι ένας από τους βασικούς λόγους που αποσύρθηκαν μετά το 1945.

Ο μόνος τρόπος για να επιβιώσει ένα θωρηκτό από επιθέσεις με τορπίλες έως το 1939 ήταν η κάλυψη και προστασία του από αντιτορπιλικά (αγγλ: destroyers), τα οποία κρατούσαν τα τορπιλοβόλα (και λίγο αργότερα και τα υποβρύχια) σε απόσταση.

----------


## τοξοτης

Η σύγκριση ΤΟΡΠΙΛΟΒΟΛΟΥ 11 με ΦΕΤΙΧ ΜΠΟΥΛΕΝ δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με τη βύθιση του θωρηκτού ( συμβολική ) όσο με το θάρρος και τους ελιγμούς που πραγματοποιήθηκαν προκειμένου το μικρό πλοίο να εισέλθει στο λιμάνι , να βυθίσει το παροπλισμένο θωρηκτό και να αποφύγει τα παράκτια πυρά τα οποία αποτελούμενα και από τα πυροβόλα του θωρηκτού (στο Καραμπουρνάκι ) είχαν τεράστια δύναμη πυρός.

¶ρα πολλές φορές δε μετρά το μέγεθος αλλά το θάρρος και η τακτική (σχεδιασμός)

----------


## sv1xv

Όταν μιλάμε για τεχνική σύγκριση θωρηκτών ως προς το μέγεθος, τον οπλισμό και την θωράκιση, είναι αυτονόητη η προϋπόθεση ότι έχουν κυβερνήτες και πληρώματα παραπλήσιων προσόντων (διαφορετικά οι Γαλλοι θα είχαν το πάνω χέρι στο Trafalgar, οι Ισπανοί θα κατακτούσαν την Ελισαβετιανή Αγγλία κλπ).

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως πολύ σωστά γράψατε η εποχή του θωρηκτού έδυσε όταν ανήτειλε η εποχή των αεροπλανοφόρων. Η βύθιση του παντοδύναμου Yamato είναι ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα.

Η όποια σύγκριση ασφαλώς γίνεται με τους υπόλοιπους παράγοντες (ικανότητες πληρωμάτων, επίπεδο ετοιμότητας, κλπ) κοινούς.




> Ο Αβέρωφ ανήκε στην προηγούμενη γενιά από τα θωρηκτά τύπου Ντέντνοτ που αποτέλεσαν την επανάσταση στη ναυπήγηση πολεμικών πλοίων μια και ενσωμάτωναν τα πελονεκτήματα του ατμού και τις εξελίξεις στο πυροβολικό.


Σχετικά με τον τύπου πολεμικού όπου ανήκει το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ, αν έχει καθιερωθεί να το αναφέρουμε ως εύδρομο θωρηκτό, στην πραγματικότητα είναι θωρακισμένο καταδρομικό (armored cruiser). Εξάλλου και τα αδελφά πλοία που είχε εντάξει το Ιταλικό Π.Ν. –τα ΑΜALFI και PISA– ως θωρακισμένα καταδρομικά αναφέρονται στη διεθνή βιβλιογραφία.

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και σήμερα γιορτάζουμε τα 100 χρόνια από την καθέλκυση του ΑΒΕΡΩΦ, ας το δούμε στην πρώτη του επαφή με το υγρό στοιχείο.

acerof.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Έξοχη , ιστορικό κειμήλιο.
Αν επιτρέπεται να ρωτήσω την πηγή ??

----------


## pantelis2009

Mιάς και γιορτάζουμε 100 χρόνια απο την καθέλκυση του, μιά φωτο και απο μένα. Δεν θυμάμαι απο που την έχω κατεβάσει. 

παντελης 079.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι δύο ακόμη φωτογραφίες από τη καθέλκυση που τις είχε δημοσιεύσει στο πρωτοσέλιδο της η εφημερίδα Η Αλήθεια. Στο ένθετο λογικά πρέπει να είναι ο ευεργέτης Αβέρωφ.

aver2.jpg

ave2.jpg
Από το αρχείο του ΕΛΙΑ, δημοσιευμένες στο περιοδικό Γαιόραμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

για την επέτειο των 100 χρόνων από την παράδοση του Αβέρωφ διατίθενται συλλεκτικά είδη γραφείου (χαρτοφύλακες, ντοσιέ, ατζέντες κ.λπ.) και μπρελόκ με χαραγμένο το προφιλ του πλοίου και Θ/Κ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ 100 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.

Μπορεί κάποιος να τα βρει στο πωλητήριο του πλοίου πρωινές ώρες τις καθημερινές.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια σπάνια συνάντηση στα νερά του Φαλήρου, κάπου τη δεκαετία του '30. Το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ (σε δεύτερο πλάνο) παρέα με τον αντίζηλο του, το τουρκικό YAVUZ. Και τα δύο βαπόρια είχαν βαριά ιστορία, και για πολλά χρόνια η ύπαρξη του ενός εξασφάλιζε και την ύπαρξη του άλλου. 

από το περιοδικό "Ναυτική Ελλάς" 

yavuz-averof3.jpg

----------


## drf

στο Θ/Κ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ ήταν στο πλήρωμα ένας προ-πάππους μου , οπότε για μένα ήταν τιμή να επισκεφτώ το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο και να το φωτογραφίσω με τη δικιά μου ματιά (τώρα που το σκέφτομαι θα ήθελα να περάσω άλλη μια επίσκεψη..)


μερικές φωτογραφίες που είχα τραβήξει από εκεί πριν κάποια χρόνια μπορείτε να επισκεφθείτε εδώ: (κλικ στην εικόνα)

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μια σπάνια συνάντηση στα νερά του Φαλήρου, κάπου τη δεκαετία του '30. Το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ (σε δεύτερο πλάνο) παρέα με τον αντίζηλο του, το τουρκικό YAVUZ. Και τα δύο βαπόρια είχαν βαριά ιστορία, και για πολλά χρόνια η ύπαρξη του ενός εξασφάλιζε και την ύπαρξη του άλλου. 
> 
> από το περιοδικό "Ναυτική Ελλάς" 
> 
> yavuz-averof3.jpg


Πραγματικά ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ φωτογραφία.
Πάντα κάτι μαθαίνεις στο Nautilia.gr
Προσωπικά δε γνώριζα ότι Τουρκικό πολεμικό είχε έρθει επίσημα στο Φάληρο και μάλιστα <ο αντίπαλος> του Αβέρωφ.
Να σαι καλά Ellinis

----------


## Spartan_X

Μερικές φωτογραφίες που είχα τραβήξει απο το πλοίο οταν το είχα επισκευτει τελευταία φορά το 2007. Δυστηχώς είναι με το παλίο μου κινητό, οποτε δε είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίο απο πλευράς ποιότητας ... Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμη να ξαναπάω, με καλύτερο εξοπλισμό αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## Spartan_X

... Και μερικές ακόμη, απο τη ίδια επίσκεψη.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ενα βιντεάκι από το YouTube σχετικό με τον Αβέρωφ και το Ελληνικό Ναυτικό.
Το βιντεάκι είναι από εκπομπή του ΣΚΑΙ στην οποία συνυπάρχουν  η σύγχρονη τεχνολογία και τα ιστορικά στοιχεία.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLUJoUyMCJI

----------


## Ellinis

Στις 2 Μαϊου 1919, ο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ αγκυροβόλησε έξω από το λιμάνι της Σμύρνης σφραγίζοντας με την παρουσία του την απελευθέρωση της πόλης. Οι ημέρες δόξας θα περάσουν σύντομα μιας και τρία χρόνια αργότερα θα έρθει η σειρά της τραγωδίας...

Από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο "Σμύρνη, από το αρχείο ενός φωτορεπόρτερ" του Μανώλη Μεγαλοοικονόμου.

averof 2.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Πάρτι στο Αβέρωφ.....
Ντροπή τους!!!  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
*
Ανακοίνωση τύπου από το ΓΕΝ*

----------


## Fido

Ελεεινοί αχρείοι τύποι...κι αυτός κι αυτή που πήγαν να μου μεταμορφώσουν ένα κομμάτι της ιστορίας σε κλαμπ!! αει σιχτήρ!!:twisted::evil:

----------


## xotiko

Ειμαι απιστευτα αγανακτησμενη και επιφυλασσομαι να εκφραστω ωσπου να ηρεμησω.Ωστοσο,αυτο δεν πρεπει να το αφησουμε να περασει μονο με αφορισμους.Ειναι η ιστορια μας,ειναι αιμα,αγωνες,ζωες.Το Χθες το Τωρα και το Αυριο ολων μαςΚαποτε πρεπει να φωναξουμε ΦΤΑΝΕΙ!Αν σιωπησουμε,συναινουμε.Θα επανελθω με πιο ψυχραιμη και τεκμηριωμενη αποψη.

----------


## Naias II

*Απολύθηκε ο διευθυντής του πολεμικού ναυτικού μουσείου Γ.Αβέρωφ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Φ-Τ-Ο-Υ και πάλι Φ-Τ-Ο-Υ. Όλες οι αδελφάρες, όλοι οι μαϊντανοί και όλες οι γλάστρες ήταν εκεί για να γελοιοποιήσουν την Ναυτική ιστορία μας. ΚΡΙΜΑ και πάλι ΚΡΙΜΑ. ΜΠΟΥΡΛΌΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ όπως έλεγε η συχωρεμένη Σαπφώ Νοταρά.:evil::evil::evil:

----------


## xotiko

> *Απολύθηκε ο διευθυντής του πολεμικού ναυτικού μουσείου Γ.Αβέρωφ*


Δεν αρκει!Δεν ηταν ο μονος υπευθυνος και δεν εκανε μονος του ολα τα αισχη.Εξιλαστηρια θυματα παλι ψαχνουν?Ποτε θ αρχισουν να πληρωνουν αυτοι που πραγματικα φταινε?Το ψαρι βρωμαει απο πιο πανω,κι οχι απο την ουρα.Σε ποιους νομιζουν οτι απευθυνονται?Τοσο,λοιπον,υποτιμουν τη νοημοσυνη μας?Και τωρα?Ησυχασαμε?Ολα καλα?Πληρωσε αυτος που επρεπε?Ελληνες ειμαστε!Σε θεματα τιμης,υποληψης και περηφανιας,δε σωπαινουμε.Μπορεις να μας παρεις και τα σωβρακα,αλλα μη μας πατησεις στην περηφανια μας.Καιρος να το μαθουν αυτοι που νομιζουν πως απευθυνονται σε Αμερικανακια.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Δεν αρκει!Δεν ηταν ο μονος υπευθυνος και δεν εκανε μονος του ολα τα αισχη.Εξιλαστηρια θυματα παλι ψαχνουν?Ποτε θ αρχισουν να πληρωνουν αυτοι που πραγματικα φταινε?Το ψαρι βρωμαει απο πιο πανω,κι οχι απο την ουρα.Σε ποιους νομιζουν οτι απευθυνονται?Τοσο,λοιπον,υποτιμουν τη νοημοσυνη μας?Και τωρα?Ησυχασαμε?Ολα καλα?Πληρωσε αυτος που επρεπε?Ελληνες ειμαστε!Σε θεματα τιμης,υποληψης και περηφανιας,δε σωπαινουμε.Μπορεις να μας παρεις και τα σωβρακα,αλλα μη μας πατησεις στην περηφανια μας.Καιρος να το μαθουν αυτοι που νομιζουν πως απευθυνονται σε Αμερικανακια.


  Ν Τ Ρ Ο Π Η ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ..........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιμαι πολυ περιεργος για το τι θα λενε ο ναυαρχος κουντουριωτης και ο γεωργιος αβερωφ οπως βεβαια και ολοι οσοι υπηρετησαν στο πλοιο και γιγαντωσαν την ελλαδα, απο επανω γιατι εκει ειναι.Θα τους αρεσε αυτο που ειδαν? Να παντρολογιεται μια νεαρα λέσβια παρουσιαστρια απο το μπουρναζι το πλουσιο παλουκαρι με ολοι την γνωστη κουστοδια που κουβαλανε μαζι τους σε αυτην την περιπτωση, εμπλουτισμενη με κουλτουρα κωστοπουλου, μικρουτσικου μαζι με το πολυφορεμενο προοδευτικο γιατι οχι?
Κατι αντιστοιχο ειχε γινει και με την ξανθη αγαπημενη παναγια αξιοτιμη κυρια Ζωη Λασκαρη οταν ουσα MILF, ποζαρισε γυμνη στα λιονταρια της δηλου.
Αυτη ειναι η υποκουλτουρα των κουλτουριαρεων που μας πασαρουν και επιβαλουν,και που ειστε ακομα!

----------


## Orion_v

Αμ τους τους "πρωϊνους καφεδες "  τους ξεχασαμε ?  
Κι ηταν και σε πανελληνια ζωντανη μεταδοση.

Μαλλον ξεχναμε πολλα τελικα, γενικοτερα , και πολυ ευκολα , μεχρι να συμβει το επομενο που θα μας θυμισει το προηγουμενο που ειχαμε ξεχασει ... και να ξαναξεχασουμε :?

----------


## τοξοτης

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω που βρίσκετε το παράλογο , το άπρεπο και δε ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο !!!!

Τα εξήγησε σήμερα το απόγευμα στον ALPHA ο κ. ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ ο οποίος είπε περίπου ότι δε μπορεί να καταλάβει γιατί δυσανασχετούν κάποιοι αφού <*ΤΑ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΑ , όπως και ο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΩΡΟΙ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ> και πως χωρίς αυτή θα κλείσουν.*

Έκανε δε πως δεν άκουγε όταν ο παρουσιαστής του υπενθύμιζε συνέχεια ότι το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ θεωρείτε ΜΝΗΜΕΙΟ , κάτι αντίστοιχο με τον ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΗ και στα μνημεία δε χορεύουν

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εγώ θυμάμαι όταν επισκέφτηκα τον ΑΒΕΡΩΦ ως μαθητής της έκτης Δημοτικού το 2002, κοιτάγαμε εκτασιασμένοι χωρίς να βγάλουμε άχνα κάθε τι πάνω στο πλοίο, καθώς νιώθαμε ότι αποτελεί την Ακρόπολη της ναυτοσύνης μας. Νιώθαμε ότι κάποιοι ήρωες πολέμησαν με αυτό το πλοίο και πρέπει να το σεβαστούμε σαν ανθρώπινο οργανισμό. Κι όμως, κάποιο τύποι έχουν διαφορετική άποψη. Κι έτσι από πλωτό μουσείο το έκαναν το surer paradise του Φλοίσβου! ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!! ΔΥΣΤΗΧΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΕΚΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΕΝΝΑΣ!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως έχει γίνει και γάμος πάνω στον Αβέρωφ, εν μέσω των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων στις 24 Φεβρουαρίου 1913, με παπά και με κουμπάρο τον Κουντουριώτη.
DOUS1.152.JPG
Πηγή εικόνας: http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=447229 Από το αρχείο του Κυβερνήτη του Αβέρωφ στους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους Σοφοκλή Δουσμάνη.
Ήταν ο γάμος του Λιμενάχη του Μούδρου υποπλοιάρχου Δημητρίου Ανδρούτσου με την Κυρακούλα Τσιτσέλη. Και μάλιστα λέγεται κατά τη διάρκεια του Μυστηρίου τα πλοία που περιπολούσαν τα στενά έστειλαν σήμα για κινήσεις του εχθρικού στόλου που έκανε τον Κουντουριώτη να κάνει νόημα στον παπά να επισπεύσει το Μυστήριο. Τελικά δεν συνεχίστηκαν οι κινήσεις του εχθρού και το μυστήριο τελείωσε κανονικά δεν ειναι γνωστό αν παρατέθηκε γαμήλια δεξίωση υποθέτω ότι αν εφαρμόστηκαν οι ναυτικές παραδόσεις πρέπει να δεξιώθηκε ο Ναύαρχος τους προσκεκλημένους του.

Δεν πιστεύω να έδωσα κακή ιδέα και να γίνει ...κτήμα. Αν και δεν συμφωνώ, στο εξωτερικό οι Εγγλέζοι διαθέτουν το Cutty Sark όπως έχω γράψει εδώ για συνεστιάσεις και λοιπές εκδηλώσεις, οι αμερικάνοι έδωσαν το θωρηκτό Μισούρι που πάνω σε αυτό υπογράφηκε η παράδοση της Ιαπωνίας στο Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο για να κάνει βίντεο κλιπ η Σερ (όπως μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ δείτε εδώ ) και για να γυρίσει ταινία ο Στήβεν Σήγκαλ και η ναυαγοσώστρια του Μπέιγουότς Έρικα Ελένιακ (πάρτε μια γεύση εδώ). Συμβαίνει και στα καλύτερα σπίτια λοιπόν ίσως έτσι να μαζευτούν και λεφτά για καλύτερη συντήρηση των ιστορικών πλοίων. :Wink: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα όλοι σίγουρα ένας ιστορικός χώρος χρειάζεται τον ανάλογο σεβασμό και α οι διοργανωτές ήθελαν να κάνουν εκδήλωση για τα Ποσειδόνια όπως έγραψαν στην αίτησή τους θα έπρεπε να σεβαστούν αισθητικά το χώρο. Και όχι όπως σχολιάσε σήμερα ένας δημισιογράφος στο ράδιο "σαν να ετοιμάζεται για την απελευθέρωση της Μυκόνου". Και σίγουρα θα έ[πρεπε να υπάρχει κάποιος έλεγχος για την αισθητική της εκδήλωσης από το προσωπικό του πλοίου.

----------


## Django

Λευτερία στη Βορεια Μύκονο!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Πάνω σε ένα μνημείο πηγαν κάτι σουργελα και κοντοχωρευαν χωρίς ίχνος ντροπή. Σα δεν ντρεπόμαστε λέω εγώ.

----------


## Fido

> Πάντως έχει γίνει και γάμος πάνω στον Αβέρωφ, εν μέσω των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων στις 24 Φεβρουαρίου 1913, με παπά και με κουμπάρο τον Κουντουριώτη.
> DOUS1.152.JPG
> Πηγή εικόνας: http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=447229 Από το αρχείο του Κυβερνήτη του Αβέρωφ στους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους Σοφοκλή Δουσμάνη.
> Ήταν ο γάμος του Λιμενάχη του Μούδρου υποπλοιάρχου Δημητρίου Ανδρούτσου με την Κυρακούλα Τσιτσέλη. Και μάλιστα λέγεται κατά τη διάρκεια του Μυστηρίου τα πλοία που περιπολούσαν τα στενά έστειλαν σήμα για κινήσεις του εχθρικού στόλου που έκανε τον Κουντουριώτη να κάνει νόημα στον παπά να επισπεύσει το Μυστήριο. Τελικά δεν συνεχίστηκαν οι κινήσεις του εχθρού και το μυστήριο τελείωσε κανονικά δεν ειναι γνωστό αν παρατέθηκε γαμήλια δεξίωση υποθέτω ότι αν εφαρμόστηκαν οι ναυτικές παραδόσεις πρέπει να δεξιώθηκε ο Ναύαρχος τους προσκεκλημένους του.
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω να έδωσα κακή ιδέα και να γίνει ...κτήμα. Αν και δεν συμφωνώ, στο εξωτερικό οι Εγγλέζοι διαθέτουν το Cutty Sark όπως έχω γράψει εδώ για συνεστιάσεις και λοιπές εκδηλώσεις, οι αμερικάνοι έδωσαν το θωρηκτό Μισούρι που πάνω σε αυτό υπογράφηκε η παράδοση της Ιαπωνίας στο Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο για να κάνει βίντεο κλιπ η Σερ (όπως μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ δείτε εδώ ) και για να γυρίσει ταινία ο Στήβεν Σήγκαλ και η ναυαγοσώστρια του Μπέιγουότς Έρικα Ελένιακ (πάρτε μια γεύση εδώ). Συμβαίνει και στα καλύτερα σπίτια λοιπόν ίσως έτσι να μαζευτούν και λεφτά για καλύτερη συντήρηση των ιστορικών πλοίων.
> 
> Πέρα από την πλάκα όλοι σίγουρα ένας ιστορικός χώρος χρειάζεται τον ανάλογο σεβασμό και α οι διοργανωτές ήθελαν να κάνουν εκδήλωση για τα Ποσειδόνια όπως έγραψαν στην αίτησή τους θα έπρεπε να σεβαστούν αισθητικά το χώρο. Και όχι όπως σχολιάσε σήμερα ένας δημισιογράφος στο ράδιο "σαν να ετοιμάζεται για την απελευθέρωση της Μυκόνου". Και σίγουρα θα έ[πρεπε να υπάρχει κάποιος έλεγχος για την αισθητική της εκδήλωσης από το προσωπικό του πλοίου.


Πολύ σωστά και άγια τα λές ότι δεν είναι κακό κάποιες φορές κάποια μνημεία να δίδονται για μια ήπια εκμετάλλευση, προκειμένου να υπάρχει εισροή εσόδων...από την άλλη όμως πρέπει να υπάρχουν και όρια τα οποία στην περίπτωση του Αβέρωφ δεν κρατήθηκαν. Μια ειδική εκδήλωση για τα Ποσειδώνια θα ήταν μια χαρά. Τσιφτετέλια και καρσιλαμάδες όμως στο φόβητρο του Μετζιτιέ και του Χαμιδιέ κλπ νομίζω είναι too much! αλλιώς να το έβαφε και η vodaphone ολοκόκκινο με αντίτιμο κάνα μύριο όπως είχε γίνει τότε με τους σταθμούς του μετρό θυμάστε;επειδη είχα την τύχη να παρακολουθήσω τη συμφωνία, η αμοιβή ήταν υψηλότατη-υπέρογκη θα έλεγα, και κάτι αντίστοιχο θα έλυνε τα οικονομικά προβλήματα του Μπαρμπα-Γιώργη για καιρό! αλλά πρέπει κάπου να επικρατεί το μέτρο...
όπως έγραψα και αλλού, ο Διευθυντής του Μουσείου, καθώς αυτός ειχε ιδίαν και άμεση αντίληψη του τι συμβαίνει την ίδια στιγμή θα έπρπεε να τους πετάξει όλους στη θάλασσα!Για να μάθουν οι ξεφτίλες τι εστί σεβασμός!Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν τη γλύτωνε την απόταξη, τουλάχιστον θα ήταν εν τιμή...εκεί βέβαια με διόρθωσαν πολύ σωστά και μου είπαν ότι είναι έφεδρος έτσι κι αλλιώς οπότε απόταξη δεν θα υφίστατο!Αλλά τέλος πάντων...αυτό έπρπε να γίνει κατ εμέ!Μέσα όλοι, για να μη σου πω, να περπατήσουν πρώτα και στη σανίδα!!!:|Αχρείοι τύποι...

----------


## τοξοτης

*ΜΝΗΜΕΙΟ* : Το γλυπτό, η στήλη, η αρχιτεκτονική κατασκευή που δημιουργείται προς τιμή ενός προσώπου που έχει πεθάνει ή για να θυμίζει κάποιο σημαντικό γεγονός.

Ναι όσο ήταν εν υπηρεσία και γάμοι και βαφτίσια μπορούσαν να γίνουν.
Τίποτε το επιλήψιμο
Από τη στιγμή όμως που χαρακτηρίζεται *μνημείο* ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑ ΝΑ ΧΟΡΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΤΑΦΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΙΚΩΝ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν νομίζω ότι διαφωνέι κανένας ότι η συγκεκριμένη εκδήλωση όπως έγινε ταίριαζε με το χώρο και θα έπρεπε να τεθούν αυστηρότερες προδιαγραφες για να δοθεί η άδεια που όπως άκουσα ήταν μια εκδήλωση με αφορμή τα Ποσειδώνια.

Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν άδικο να μην αναφέρω ότι όσο ήταν Κυβερνήτης* ο αξιωματικός που αποπέμφθηκε  είχε γίνει δουλειά στο πλοίο. ¶νοιξαν χώροι που ήταν κλειστοί όπως το μηχανοστάσιο και το πρυμιό τιμόνι μπήκε εκπαιδευτικό υλικό για τα σχολεία που το επισκέπτονται. Σίγουρα πάντως έπρεπε να θέσει προδιαγραφές πριν δώσει την άδεια.
Έχουν γίνει και άλλες φορές εκδηλώσεις στο θωρηκτό όπως εκθέσεις ζωγραφικής παρουσιάσεις βιβλίων δεξιώσεις για τη ναυτική εβδομάδα και δεν προκάλεσαν. Στο κάτω κάτω και οι Εγγλέζοι διαθέτουν τη ναυαρχίδα του Νέλσωνα για ήπιες εκδηλώσεις όπως μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ  θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε τι προδιαγραφές βάζουν εκεί.


Για να πάμε λίγο παρακάτω μπορέι ο καθένας να συνεισφέρει στη διατήρηση της ιστορίας που αντιπροσωπεύει το θωρηκτό. Μπορέι να πάρει δυο φίλους, ή καλύτερα τα παιδιά του και να κατέβει μια βόλτα στο θωρηκτό. Με το εισητήριο των 2,5 € (μισός καφές) συνεισφέρει στα έξοδα συντήρησης και διατήρησης του θωρηκτού και σαν βόλτα αξίζει εγώ έχω πάει πάνω από πενήντα φορές και κάθε φορά και κάτι καινούριο βρίσκω.

*Το πλοίο θεωρείται εν ενεργεία από το ΠΝ όπως μπορούμε να δούμε από το επισείοντα στον πλωραίο ιστό το ότι έχει επίσημο στην πλώρη και από τη σελίδα του θωρηκτού εδώ οπότε νομίζω σωστότερο είναι το Κυβερνήτης από το Διοικητής.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δεν νομίζω ότι διαφωνέι κανένας ότι η συγκεκριμένη εκδήλωση όπως έγινε ταίριαζε με το χώρο και θα έπρεπε να τεθούν αυστηρότερες προδιαγραφες για να δοθεί η άδεια που όπως άκουσα ήταν μια εκδήλωση με αφορμή τα Ποσειδώνια.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν άδικο να μην αναφέρω ότι όσο ήταν Κυβερνήτης* ο αξιωματικός που αποπέμφθηκε είχε γίνει δουλειά στο πλοίο. ¶νοιξαν χώροι που ήταν κλειστοί όπως το μηχανοστάσιο και το πρυμιό τιμόνι μπήκε εκπαιδευτικό υλικό για τα σχολεία που το επισκέπτονται. Σίγουρα πάντως έπρεπε να θέσει προδιαγραφές πριν δώσει την άδεια.
> Έχουν γίνει και άλλες φορές εκδηλώσεις στο θωρηκτό όπως εκθέσεις ζωγραφικής παρουσιάσεις βιβλίων δεξιώσεις για τη ναυτική εβδομάδα και δεν προκάλεσαν. Στο κάτω κάτω και οι Εγγλέζοι διαθέτουν τη ναυαρχίδα του Νέλσωνα για ήπιες εκδηλώσεις όπως μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε τι προδιαγραφές βάζουν εκεί.
> 
> 
> Για να πάμε λίγο παρακάτω μπορέι ο καθένας να συνεισφέρει στη διατήρηση της ιστορίας που αντιπροσωπεύει το θωρηκτό. Μπορέι να πάρει δυο φίλους, ή καλύτερα τα παιδιά του και να κατέβει μια βόλτα στο θωρηκτό. Με το εισητήριο των 2,5  (μισός καφές) συνεισφέρει στα έξοδα συντήρησης και διατήρησης του θωρηκτού και σαν βόλτα αξίζει εγώ έχω πάει πάνω από πενήντα φορές και κάθε φορά και κάτι καινούριο βρίσκω.
> 
> *Το πλοίο θεωρείται εν ενεργεία από το ΠΝ όπως μπορούμε να δούμε από το επισείοντα στον πλωραίο ιστό το ότι έχει επίσημο στην πλώρη και από τη σελίδα του θωρηκτού εδώ οπότε νομίζω σωστότερο είναι το Κυβερνήτης από το Διοικητής.


 
Κατά πόσο η εκδήλωση αφορούσε τα <ΠΟΣΕΙΔΟΝΙΑ> μπορείτε να το δείτε πιό κάτω :

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=...&artid=4579623

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/?aid=71488

http://www.agelioforos.gr/default.as...10&artid=46763

http://news247.gr/opinion/xorianopou...wf.187317.html

http://www.madata.gr/epikairotita/social/66257.html

Αυτά νομίζω αρκούν.

----------


## Naias II

> Δεν αρκει!Δεν ηταν ο μονος υπευθυνος και δεν εκανε μονος του ολα τα αισχη.Εξιλαστηρια θυματα παλι ψαχνουν?Ποτε θ αρχισουν να πληρωνουν αυτοι που πραγματικα φταινε?Το ψαρι βρωμαει απο πιο πανω,κι οχι απο την ουρα.Σε ποιους νομιζουν οτι απευθυνονται?Τοσο,λοιπον,υποτιμουν τη νοημοσυνη μας?Και τωρα?Ησυχασαμε?Ολα καλα?Πληρωσε αυτος που επρεπε?Ελληνες ειμαστε!Σε θεματα τιμης,υποληψης και περηφανιας,δε σωπαινουμε.Μπορεις να μας παρεις και τα σωβρακα,αλλα μη μας πατησεις στην περηφανια μας.Καιρος να το μαθουν αυτοι που νομιζουν πως απευθυνονται σε Αμερικανακια.


Ακριβώς δεν αρκεί. Κάτι φήμες ακούγονται για παραιτήσεις από το ΓΕΝ και πάλι δεν αρκεί.
Αυτά τα *ανιστόρητα τσόκαρα* που ανέβηκαν πάνω και οργάνωσαν αυτή την εκδήλωση δεν θα πληρώσουν το τίμημα;Όχι βέβαια, γιατί αυτοί οι δήθεν μορφωμένοι με τα μεταπτυχιακά και τις ξένες γλώσσες, δεν έχουν να σχολιάσουν κάτι επί του παρόντος θέματος.
Ακριβώς, τι να σχολιάσουν;Έχουν πάθει *σοκ* από αυτά που γίνονται.Ούτε που ξέρουν τι έκαναν,ούτε την ιστορία του δεν ξέρουν.Απλά το όνομα Γ.Αβέρωφ κάτι τους θυμίζει,αλλά ρε γ@μώτο τι;

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ακριβώς δεν αρκεί. Κάτι φήμες ακούγονται για παραιτήσεις από το ΓΕΝ και πάλι δεν αρκεί.
> Αυτά τα *ανιστόρητα τσόκαρα* που ανέβηκαν πάνω και οργάνωσαν αυτή την εκδήλωση δεν θα πληρώσουν το τίμημα;Όχι βέβαια, γιατί αυτοί οι δήθεν μορφωμένοι με τα μεταπτυχιακά και τις ξένες γλώσσες, δεν έχουν να σχολιάσουν κάτι επί του παρόντος θέματος.
> Ακριβώς, τι να σχολιάσουν;Έχουν πάθει *σοκ* από αυτά που γίνονται.Ούτε που ξέρουν τι έκαναν,ούτε την ιστορία του δεν ξέρουν.Απλά το όνομα Γ.Αβέρωφ κάτι τους θυμίζει,αλλά ρε γ@μώτο τι;


 
Φίλε μου γιατί σου φαίνεται παράξενο. Ο άλλος όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω απόρησε γιατί τόσος σάλος.
Τα μουσεία είπε (Ο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζεται μουσείο αλλά για μένα είναι ΜΝΗΜΕΙΟ ) είναι χώροι διασκέδασης.
Δηλαδή αν ήταν στο χέρι του θα έβαζε τραπεζάκια ??????

Βέβαια και δε φταίει μόνο ο Δ/ντής / Κυβερνήτης που ξηλώθηκε.
Αυτός είτε ξεγελάστηκε είτε..........Οι άλλοι που έδωσαν την έγκριση τίποτα?????

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένας Καιάδας χρειάζετε!!!!! Για όλες αυτές τις αδελφο-μαϊντανό-γλαστρες. Πάνε να μας κάνουν Αμερικανάκια. ΒΡΕ μπουρλότοοοοοοοοοοοο :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ίσως σε θέματα σεβασμού στη ναυτική ιστορία θα ήταν καλύτερο, να είμαστε αμερικανάκια. Μπορεί αυτοί να βάλανε ξεβράκωτες στο θωρηκτό Μισούρι αλλά αυτοί έχουν τη φρεγάτα Κονστιτούτιον (USS Constitution) κατασκευής του 1794 σε κατάσταση που μπορεί να ταξιδεύει (δείτε εδώ), εμείς βουλιάξαμε τον ¶ρη του Τσαμαδού στην Αμφιάλη με κανονιοβολισμούς (δείτε το σχετικό θέμα), αυτοί εκπαιδεύουν την Ακτοφυλακή στο ιστιοφόρο Ηγκλ (CGC Eagle, δείτε εδώ) εμείς έχουμε τον Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη να σκουριάζει ξαρμάτωτος στο ναύσταθμο όπως έχουμε δει στο σχετικό θέμα, αυτοί φυλάνε το ναυάγιο του Αριζονα στο Περλ Χάρμπορ σαν τα μάτια τους μια και ήταν το πρώτο ναυάγιο του Πολέμου, εμείς πουλήσαμε το ναυάγιο της Έλλης για παλιοσίδερα ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 1950.

Δεν έλω να κάνω τον έξυπνο ούτε να κοντράρω τους φίλους που από παλία έχουν εκφράσε την ευαισθησία τους για τον Αβέρωφ. Τα έχω με τα ΜΜΕ που θυμήθηκαν το θωρηκτό και τη σημασία του λόγω του γεγονότος. Πότε είχαν κάνει ρεπορτάζ για το θωρηκτό; Πότε έγραψαν για την ανάγκη συντήρησής του; Οι περισσότεροι δημοσιογράφοι δεν έκαναν τον κόπο να πανε να το δούνε για παράδειγμα άκουσα σε ένα κανάλι κάποιον να λέει με ύφος ότι στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται να κατασκευάστηκε πίστα, προφανώς δεν ήξερε ότι το θωρηκτό έχει ξύλινο κατάστρωμα και υπέθεσε ότι το ξύλο είναι πρόσθετο. Γι μένα πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι παρόλο που είχε αναγγελθεί δεν έγινε ο δεξαμενισμός και μάλιστα ενώ γίνεται βυθοκόρηση στο Φαληρικό όρμο άρα πιθανότατα μπορεί να βγει. Θα μου πείτε δεν είναι είδηση και στο κάτω κάτω αμα μπατάρει δεν θα μπορούνε να γίνουν και πάρτι.

Για την εκδήλωση το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι ήταν κακόγουστη, κιτσάτη και μπορώ να πω με τις φωτογραφίες με τα καλαματιανά βλαχομπαρόκ. Όταν κάνεις μια εκδήλωση σε ένα ιστορικό χώρο πρέπει να σέβεσαι το χώρο. Αλίωτικα και άλλες φορές έχουν γίνει εκδηλώσεις και κέιτερινγκ έχει πάει και δεξιώσεις έχουν γίνει δείτε τις συνημμένες φωτογραφίες από τη δεξίωση για την έναρξη της Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας του 2006 και δεν προκάλεσαν και όπως είδαμε πιο πριν μέχρι και γάμος έχει γίνει σε πολεμική περίοδο μάλιστα. Όπως ειπώθηκε από κάποιο φίλο είναι θέμα μέτρου και να προσθέσω κι αισθητικής.
NavalWeekOpening2006_0222.jpg
NavalWeekOpening2006_0176.jpg
NavalWeekOpening2006_0194.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Aγαπητοί φίλοι.Ξεκινάω , λέγοντας οτι είμαι απόστρατος του Π.Ν.
   Ως πρώτη αντίδραση για την συγκεκριμένη εκδήλωση (και αναφέρω ΜΟΝΟ τις δικές μου απόψεις) είναι ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ και ΞΕΦΤΙΛΕΣ (αν και υπάρχει η περίπτωση ,οτι τις παραπάνω εκφράσεις , μερικοί μπορεί να τις εκλάβουν ως επιβάβρευση).
  Δεύτερον.Ο κυβερνήτης του πλοίου,είχε την ΑΜΕΣΗ και ΕΜΜΕΣΗ ευθύνη,να διακόψει ΑΜΕΣΑ,κάθε εκδήλωση που θα παρέκλεινε απο τον σκοπό της αίτησης διάθεσης του πλοίου (που ηταν εκδήλωση για τα Ποσειδώνεια).Αντ αυτού τον είδαμε να χαριεντίζεται με τους "εχοντας" και τους αυλοκόλακας (κοινώς σφογγοκολάριους)....(Το εάν ο συγκεκριμένος  αξιωματικός -?- είχε προσφέρει,το προσπερνάω,μιάς και αυτή ήταν η δουλειά του).
  Τρίτον.Η αντίδραση αυτών που διοργάνωσαν-εκτέλεσαν - συμμετείχαν , σε αυτό το πανηγύρι,ήταν αν μη τι αλλο "ΞΕΦΤιΛΑ".Τι αλλο όρο να χρησιμοποιήσεις  για κάποιαν - κάποιον - κάποιους,που ΔΕΝ κατάλαβαν το τι  στραβό υπήρξε με αυτό που αυτοί δημιούργησαν.Τί μπορείς να πείς ,οταν για πρώτη αντίδραση στέλνουν ΟΛΟΥΣ τους αλλους σε ψυχίατρο?
  Τέταρτο και τελευταίο.Θεωρώ , πως ως Αξιωματικός Π.Ν. , εστω και σε αποστρατεία εδώ και 15 χρόνια,οφείλω να ζητήσω (μιάς και δεν το κάνει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ) την συγνώμην σας.

----------


## Naias II

DSC01767.jpg

DSC01773.jpg

----------


## Στέφανος

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι που ίσως ξενίσει ή ίσως φανεί ανούσιο ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, πάντως το ρωτάω σοβαρότατα και είναι κάτι που από την πρώτη ώρα που είδα τις φωτό από την "δεξίωση" μου προκαλεί απορία. 
[ο Λεονάρδος παραπάνω ή άλλος του ΠΝ μπορεί να απαντήσει μετά λόγου γνώσεως].

Είναι προβλεπόμενο να ανασηκώνουν τα μανίκια σε στολή? και να έλεγα φοράνε πουκάμισο, αντε, τα μανίκια από το σακάκι?

είχα δεί στις φωτό της δεξίωσης τον κυβερνήτη με σηκωμένα μανίκια, σόρρυ αλλά στερούμαι χαρακτηρισμών .... Και μιλάμε για δεξίωση με ή άνευ ".

θα με ρωτήσετε εαν αυτό με απασχολεί στο όλο μπάχαλο. Οχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και αυτό. Η εμφάνιση ενός κυβερνήτη και μάλιστα του Αβέρωφ πρέπει να συνάδει με την ιστορία και τον σεβασμό.

αλλά τις λέξεις χρησιμοποιώ ..... μάλλον άγνωστες για τους δεξιούχους

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ναι έτσι πρέπει να φοριέται αυτή η στολή. Όπως μπορείς κι εσύ να δεις εδώ είναι η θερινή στολή αρ. 8α που φοριέται όπως στις συνημμένες φωτογραφίες. Και όπως μπορέις να δεις στις φωτογραφίες που έχω επισυνάψει μερικά μηνύματα παραπάνω από τη Δεξίωση για την Ναυτική Εβδομάδα 2006 που δείχνει δύο αξιωματικούς του ΠΝ με ενα αξιωματικό του Στρατού Ξηράς και ο αξιωματικός φορά την αντίστοιχη στολή αρ 8 (περιπάτου και υπηρεσίας τη λέει ο στρατός), αν ήταν πιο επίσημη πχ στολές αρ. 6 θα έπρεπε να έχει και ξίφος (περισσότερα εδώ). Οπότε έτσι φοριέται με χιτώνιο (δεν είναι σακάκι) και τα μανίκια σηκωμένα.
aa22.jpgga22.jpg

----------


## Naias II

> είχα δεί στις φωτό της δεξίωσης τον κυβερνήτη με σηκωμένα μανίκια, σόρρυ αλλά στερούμαι χαρακτηρισμών .... Και μιλάμε για δεξίωση με ή άνευ ".


Αν και το είχα δει και έβλεπα κάτι παράξενο,δεν είχα αναρωτηθεί για αυτό που λες.Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, αναρωτιέμαι: Έλα ντε που ακούστηκε να σηκώνουμε τα μανίκια στο σακάκι,πόσο μάλλον του αξιωματικού  :Smile:

----------


## Στέφανος

Αν δεν έχω κάνει λάθος, Παναγιώτη, στην σελίδα του ΓΕΝ [που κι εσύ παραθέτεις] η συγκεκριμένη στολή (με ακάλυπτο το χέρι) είναι η "υπηρεσίας ανοικτή". [υποθέτω πώς ο πρώην κυβερνήτης δεν εξέλαβε την παραχώρηση του Αβέρωφ ως διατεταγμένη υπηρεσία!  :Very Happy: ].

οι πιο επίσημες στολές [δεξιώσεως, εσπερίδος είναι με μανίκια κάτω .... ].

ελπίζω να μην φαίνομαι "περίεργος". Θεωρώ πώς σε πολλές περιπτώσεις [και αν μη τι άλλο σε μια δεξίωση σε ένα ιστορικό πλοίο το οποίο διευθύνεις] η εμφάνιση παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο.

και η γενικότερη εικόνα που αποπέμπει αυτή του "κυβερνήτη" είναι κάπως ..... (προσωπική άποψη πάντα) αποκαρδιωτική. Εκτός κι εαν είχε ψυλλιαστεί ή του είχαν πεί τι σόι δεξίωση θα επακολουθούσε και με την επίσημη δεξιώσεων θα ήταν σαν την μύγα στο γάλα. Αλλά χάθηκε κάτι πιο σωστό [τυπικά και ουσιαστικά]?


ΥΓ2 -

λειτούργησα ως """"δημοσιογράφος"""" [με την κακή έννοια, μην προσβάλλω και κανέναν, το λέω γιατί πρώτα έγραψα αυτό που νόμιζα και μετά το εξακρίβωσα ].
Οντως η στολή είναι η υπηρεσιακή [η ονομαζόμενη και Αφρικάνα] και καλύπτει κάθε παρουσία όπου το άκρως επίσημο ένδυμα δεν είναι επιβεβλημένο από το πρωτόκολλο, δηλ παντού πλην επισήμων δεξιώσεων.
Στην περίπτωση του Αβέρωφ, είτε άνευ είτε μετά τσιφτετελίων καλλιπύγων μοντέλων, η δεξίωση μιας ιδιωτικής εταιρείας δεν χαρακτηρίζεται επίσημη οπότε και επιβάλλεται η χρήση της υπηρεσιακής στολής [της Αφρικάνας που βλέπουμε].
[εδώ έκανα και το λάθος: η δεξίωση δεν έχει σχέση με καμία επισημότητα για το ΠΝ]

Στον στρατό έχουν την απεικονιζόμενη στην φωτό στολή με ελαφρύ ύφασμα και γραβάτα για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, για μία πιο λάιτ αλλά σχετικά σοβαρή εμφάνιση.

Αυτά. Πραγματικά μου κάθεται κάπως η εν λόγω παρουσία αλλά τελικώς είχα άδικο. Η στολή ήταν η αρμόζουσα .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να επαναλάβω ότι οι φωτογραφίες στο μήνυμά μου στην προηγούμενη σελίδα (που φαίνεται και ο αξιωματικός του Στρατού Ξηράς) είναι από την δεξίωση για την έναρξη της ναυτικής εβδομάδας του 2006, οπότρε τα ίδια ισχύουν και για εκδηλώσεις του ΠΝ .Όπως έγραψες ότε ο αξιωματικός του ΣΞ φορά επίσημηστολή φορά την θερινής στολή 8 (όπως η χειμερινή αλλά από ελαφρύ βαμβακερό ύφασμα ατί μάλινη). Είχε και ο στρατός τέτοια στολή όπως η ανοιχτή στολή 8 του ΠΝ που καταργήθηκε το 1968 όπως μπορείς να δεις εδώ http://www.army.gr/multimedia/stoles...s/st-11-02.htm. Από ότι θυμάμαι από το στρατό σε κάθε είδους εκδηλώσεις είτε είναι της Υπηρεσίας  ή άλλου φορέα (πχ εκπροσώπηση των ΕΔ σε εκδήλωση ενός Δήμου της περιοχής) φοριέται η στολή 8 εκτός αν επιβάλλεται από το πρωτόκολλο (πχ παρουσία του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας, Εθνική Εορτή) ή έχει εκδοθεί σχετική διαταγή για πιο επίσημο ένδυμα.

----------


## sv1xv

> Είχε και ο στρατός τέτοια στολή όπως η ανοιχτή στολή 8 του ΠΝ που καταργήθηκε το 1968


Στην πραγματικότητα η θερινή στολή "αφρικανικού τύπου" του Σ.Ξ. δεν καταργήθηκε το 1968. Με μικρή παραλαγή έμεινε σε επίσημη χρήση έως το 1990 και για όσους είχαν ήδη τέτοιες στολές σε καλή κατάσταση, φορέθηκε τουλάχιστον έως το 1992.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχεις δίκιο τώρα που το διάβασα θυμήθηκα τα στιγμιότυπα που προβάλλονται  από την πτώση της χούντας στα σχετικά αφιερώματα φαίνεται ο Γκιζίκης όταν συναντά τον  Καραμανλή να φορά αφρικανικού τύπου στολή οπότε σίγουρα το 1974 ήταν  ακόμα σε χρήση. Παρασύρθηκα από τη σελίδα του ΓΕΣ που δεν την δείχνει  στις στολές από το 1968 εως το 1996. 
Πάντως το 2000 θυμάμαι ένα  ανθυπολοχαγό να φορά χλαίνη πάνω από τη στολή 8β παρόλο που δεν φαινόταν στον κανονισμό στολών χλάινη (ίσως να την είχε από την Σχολή Ευελπίδων που φοράνε τις "κλασσικές" στολές) και μάλιστα του έκαναν  και πλάκα οι  ανώτεροι ότι ήταν σαν Στρατάρχης.

Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε στο πλοίο με κάτι που θυμήθηκα όταν που πιάσαμε κουβέντα για κέιτερινγκ και σαμπάνιες. Κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον που μπορεί αν δει κάποιος αν επισκευτεί το πλοίο είναι το ποσοτολόγιο τροφίμων πο υπάρχει δεξιά στο πλωριό μαγειρείο,είνι αυτό στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία. Αν κάνεοι κάποιος την αναγωγή (1 οκά = 1,289 kg, 1 δράμι=3,22 g) θα δει ότι οι ποσότητες είναι σχετικές με αυτές που προβλέπονται σήμερα στο ποσοτολόγιοα των ΕΔ όπως φαίνονται στο συνημμένο ΦΕΚ στη σελίδα 8 στο αρχείο pdf (ποσότητες σε καιρό πολέμου)*. ¨οσο κι αν ξενίζει το ρούμι είναι κατάλοιπο από την εποχή των ιστιοφόρων. Στα ιστιοφόρα το πόσιμο νερό κρατιόταν σε βαρέλια και στο ταξίδι το νερό έπιανε πρασινάδα και μύριζε, οπότε έριχναν μπύρα ή κρασί στο νερό που έδιναν οι στους ναύτες. ¨οταν οι Βρετανοί απόικησαν τη Τζαμάικα αντικαταστάθηκε η μπύρα και το κρασί με ρούμι και οι νάυτες έπαιρναν το γκρόγκ άνα μείγμα (κοκτέιλ να το πόυμε σήμερα; ) από ένα μέρος ρουμι και τέσσερα μέρη νερό και μετά το 1824 ένα προς οχτώ. Έτσι στον Αβέρωφ ίσως από τους Βρετανούς που καλέσαμε να αναδιοργανώσουν το Ναυτικό στις αρχές του 20ουαιώνα, ίσως από τις ναυτικές συνήθειες της εποχής υπήρχε ρούμι στο ποσοτολόγιο.
ration.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ο "Αβέρωφ" στην Κέρκυρα κατά τη διάρκεια επίσκεψης του στολου (διακρίνεται αριστερά)

----------


## Ellinis

Παρέα και με τέσσερα "θηρία" όπως και τρία τουλάχιστον από τα τορπιλοβόλλα τύπου Ασπίς.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Γαλλιας εχει τρεις μοναδικες φωτογραφιες απο τον *Αβερωφ* μαλλον τον Οκτωβριο του 1912. Η τριτη παρουσιαζει και τον Ναυαρχο Κουντουριωτη στο μεσον του πληρωματος

Averoff1.jpeg
Averoff2.jpeg
Averoff3.jpeg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Γαλλιας εχει τρεις μοναδικες φωτογραφιες απο τον *Αβερωφ* μαλλον τον Οκτωβριο του 1912. Η τριτη παρουσιαζει και τον Ναυαρχο Κουντουριωτη στο μεσον του πληρωματος
> 
> Averoff1.jpeg
> Averoff2.jpeg
> Averoff3.jpeg


 
Όντως Μ Ο Ν Α Δ Ι Κ Ε Σ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## leo85

Μία παλιά φώτο του ΑΒΕΡΟΦ που έφευγε από Αλεξάνδρια με απόπλου για σουέζ....!!! Φωτογραφία του θείου μου που υπηρετούσε...!!! 
(sorry για την φώτο που δεν βγήκε καλή)... :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

αβέροφ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να την ξανα τραβήξεις φίλε leo85, για να φαίνετε :Wink: :roll:.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το θωρηκτο *Αβερωφ



* Averof.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το θωρηκτο *Αβερωφ*
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116831


Θωρηκτό κατ'ευφημισμόν,στη πραγματικότητα θωρακισμένο καταδρομικό κάτι το τελείως διαφορετικό.Μάλιστα είναι το τελευταίο αυτού του τύπου που φτιάχτηκε και το μοναδικό που σώζεται παγκοσμίως.
Πάντως εντυπωσιακή και καθαρή φωτογραφία.

----------


## theostam

Καλησπέρα,

στο δυκτυακό χώρο του Australian War Memorial υπάρχουν τα ακόλουθα links με φωτογραφίες του "Μπάρμπα Γιώργη".

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι ενδιαφέρουσα εξαιτίας του χρωματισμού του. Το Θ/Κ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ με χρώματα παραλλαγής μάλλον το 1941.

_http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/305863_ 

Στα επόμενα δύο link έχουμε το Θ/Κ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ στον Πειραία μετά την Απελευθέρωση.

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/132472

http://cas.awm.gov.au/item/132473

Ευχαριστώ,

Θοδωρής

ΥΓ. Στον δυκτυακό χώρο του Australian War Memorial υπάρχει τεράστιο υλικό σχετικά με το Συμμαχικό Ναυτικό τόσο στον 1ο όσο και στον 2ο ΠΠ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το θωρηκτο *Αβερωφ

*Η φωτογραφια  ειναι απο την συλλογη Ελευθεριου Βενιζελου του μουσειου Μπενακη.  

Averoff.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στο 2ο παγκόσμιο, το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ δεν έπαιξε κάποιο σημαντικό ρόλο μιας και το αξιόμαχο του σκάφους ήταν μειωμένο. Κάτι η χαμηλή ταχύτητα, κάτι τα αργά πυροβόλα, η έλλειψη αντιαεροπορικής άμυνας και τα παλιά συστήματα διευθηνσης βολής κάνανε το πλοίο σε δευτερεύοντες υπηρεσίες όπως συνοδείες νηοπομπών στον σχετικά πιο ασφαλή Ινδικό Ωκεανό.

Με ένα φίλο από το φόρουμ κουβεντιάζαμε για το αν το πλοίο θα μπορούσε να είχε πιο ενεργό ρόλο. Αν η τροπή του πολέμου ανάγκαζε τους συμμάχους να εκμεταλλευτούν και το γέρικο πλοίο, ίσως το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ θα μπορούσε να είχε εκμοντερνιστεί.
΄Ετσι έκανα ένα σχεδιάκι για το πως θα μπορούσε να μοιάζει μετά από μια τέτοια μετασκευή. Αφαίρεσα τους τέσσερις πλευρικούς πυργίσκους και τους αντικατέστησα με αντιαεροπορικά, και συμμάζεψα τα τρια φουγάρα σε δυο για να γίνει χώρος για μια μεγαλύτερη υπερκατασκευή όπου θα στέγαζε μια πιο συγχρονη γέφυρα, το κέντρο μάχης, τα συστήματα βολής και ραντάρ. Μια πιο σύχρονη πλώρη κρύβει κάπως τα χρονάκια του πλοίου αν και αυτό που θα έκανε τη μεγάλη διαφορά θα ήταν η αλλαγή των μηχανών. 

averof2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ ¶ρη , 
Πιστεύω ότι ο οποιοσδήποτε εκμοντερνισμός του θα του στερούσε την επιβλητικότητά του κι αν την γλύτωσε το 1941 , σύμφωνα με την Βικιπαίδεια την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια, 
< Μετά την εισβολή και ραγδαία προέλαση των γερμανικών στρατευμάτων στην Ελλάδα τον Απρίλιο του 1941, λόγω της παλαιότητάς του, το ΓΕΝ σχεδίαζε να το βυθίσει, αλλά το πλήρωμά του εξεγέρθηκε και με δική του πρωτοβουλία διέφυγε στην Αλεξάνδρεια. Το Αβέρωφ ήταν ένα από τα λίγα ελληνικά πλοία που κατάφεραν να φτάσουν σώα στην Αλεξάνδρεια, καθώς τα περισσότερα βυθίστηκαν από της επιδρομές γερμανικών αεροπλάνων. Κατά την διάρκεια του πολέμου το θωρηκτό έκανε περιπολίες στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό > , δε νομίζω να την γλύτωνε μετά τον εκμοντερνισμό του και να μην πήγαινε για διάλυση.
Γνώμη μου

----------


## Ellinis

Σκίτσο τoυ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ που στόλιζε το εξώφυλλο μιας εφημερίδας πριν από 100 χρόνια.

averof 12.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αναλυτική παρουσίαση του πλοίου και της ιστορίας του στην εκπομπή "μετά μουσείο". Ένα εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουν ανοίξει και άλλοι χώροι του πλοίου στο κοινό.

Μέσα στη θωρακισμένη ζώνη μπορούμε να δούμε την πυξίδα και το θάλαμο διακυβέρνησης για την περίπτωση που καταστρεφόταν η γέφυρα. Επειδή ήταν το μοναδικό μέσο ναυσιπλοΐας η μαγνητική πυξίδα ήταν μέσα στη θωρακισμένη ζώνη και την έβλεπαν από τη γέφυρα με το περισκόπιο που διακρίνεται, στα εμπορικά πλοία της εποχής η πυξίδα ήταν ψηλά στην κόντρα γέφυρα ώστε να επηρεάζεται το λιγότερο δυνατό από το μαγνητικό πεδίο του πλοίου. Προφανώς έπρεπε να εφαρμόζουν συχνά τις διορθώσεις της παρεκτροπής αφού η πυξίδα επηρεαζόταν από την μεταλλική δομή του πλοίου. Η γυροσκοπική πυξίδα που διακρίνεται τοποθετήθηκε στον εκσυγχρονισμό που έγινε το 1925.
Averofcomp.jpg

Ένας άλλος χώρος είναι ο χώρος του ασυρμάτου με τον ασύρματο του 1912. Έχει μεγάλη σημασία γιατό ο Κουντουριώτης είναι από τους πρώτους που έκανε εκτεταμένη χρήση του ασυρμάτου στον πόλεμο στη θάλασσα όπως διαβάζουμε στη σελίδα 25 της ανάλυσης των ναυτικών επιχειρήσεων από τον Βρετανό αντιπλοίαρχο Chas. N. Robinson στη σελίδα 25 στο συνημμένο αρχείο*. Ενδεικτικά χρόνια αργότερα το 1916 στη ναυμαχία της Γιουτλάνδης (Jutland)  ο Βρετανός ναύαρχος  Jellikoe επικοινωνούσε με τα πλοία του στόλου του με σινιάλα με σημαίες με αποτέλεσμα να μην καταφέρει να καταστρέψει τον γερμανικό στόλο παρόλο που μπορούσε.
averofradio.jpg

Μια που μιλάμε για σινιάλα με σημαίες ας δούμε το ιστορικό σινιάλο Z που στο σηματολόγιο του να υτικού του 1912 σήμαινε "πλέω ανεξαρτήτως". Το σινιάλο αυτό ύψωσε ο Κουντουριώτης στη ναυμαχία της Έλλης όταν αποκόπηκε από τον υπόλοιπο στόλο και μόνοι με τον Αβέρωφ καταδίωξε τον Οθωμανικό στόλο και τον έτρψε σε άτακτη φυγή. Τι σινιάλο κυμάτιζε με αφορμή την εκατοστή επέτειο από τον απόπλου του στόλο για τους Βαλκανικούς πολέμους τον Οκτώβρη που πέρασε.. 
AverofZ.jpg

Με αφορμή την επέτειο ο κυβερνήτης του πλοίου άνοιξε το διαμέρισμα του ναυάρχου. Σε αυτό το τραπέζι πρέπει να καταστρώθηκαν τα σχέδια για τις νικηφόρες ναυμαχίες των Βαλκανικών πολέμων.
admiralstable.jpg

*Η μετάφραση περιλαμβάνεται στην επετειακή έκδοση για τα 100 χρόνια του πλοίου που πωλείται στο πωλητήριο του πλοίου έναντι 5€. Είναι μια καταπληκτική μονογραφία για το πλοίο και την ιστορία του.

----------


## sv1xv

Να και μερικές δικές μου φωτογραφίες από την φετεινή δραστηριότητα στον Αβέρωφ:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Να και μερικές δικές μου φωτογραφίες από την φετεινή δραστηριότητα στον Αβέρωφ:


Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες. Είναι από τη δραστηριότητα των Ελλήνων ραδιοερασιτεχνών με αφορμή τα 100 χρόνια από τος βαλκανικούς πολέμους. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε τον τελευταίο ασύρματο του Αβέρωφ κατασκευής 1937 που επισκευάστηκε σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας από τους Έλληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Στις δύο τελευταίες ομοίωμα του ασυρμάτου του 1912 που κατασκευάστηκε απάλι από τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
Όπως έγραψα πριν η εκτεταμένη χρήση του ασυρμάτου στις επιχειρήσεις από τον Κουντουριώτη στον Αβέρωφ ήταν κάτι πρωτοποριακό παγκοσμίως, οπότε έχει μέγάλη σημασία αυτή η πρωτοβουλία των Ελλήνων ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

Έτσι χάρη στην πρωτοβουλία αυτή μετά από χρόνια εστάλη σήμα από τον Αβέρωφ στα πλοία του στόλου.






Από ό,τι μου είπαν δεν ήξεραν το διεθνές διακριτικό κλήσης του Αβερωφ και δεν τον ήξεραν και στο ΠΝ. Βρήκα *εδώ*  ότι το 1915 το Εθνικό Διακριτικό Κλήσης του Αβέρωφ ήταν GQTC. Το λέω εθνικό διακριτικό κλήσης γιατί με τον κώδικα σημάτων της εποχής κάθε κράτος όριζε τα διακριτκά σήματα των πλοίων του και μπορούσαν αν έχουν δύο πλοία ίδιο διακριτικό κλήσης αν ανήκαν σε διαφορετικά κράτη. Υποθέτω ότι το σύστημα ήταν επηρεασμένο από τις επικοινωνίες με σινιάλα με σημαίες όπου η εθνικότητα δινόταν από τη σημαία.

----------


## sv1xv

Διεθνή διακριτικά κλήσεως (ΔΔΚ) ασυρμάτου εισήχθησαν γύρω στο 1913, βλέπε Radio Call Letters (C11.2:R115). Επομένως τα διακριτικά στο βιβλίο που παραθέτεις πρέπει να είχαν εισαχθεί ως εθνικά διακριτικά κυρίως για σήμανση με σημαίες, αλλά ίσως χρησιμοποιήθηκαν και για για τον ασύρματο όπου υπήρχε (τα περισσότερα εμπορικά πλοία και τα μικρά πολεμικά δεν διέθεταν ασύρματο το 1915). Τα ΔΔΚ διαδόθηκαν ευρέως στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1920 και οπωσδήποτε ο Αβέρωφ είχε αποκτήσει κάποιο, το οποίο θα υπάρχει σε παλαιούς καταλόγους του Υπουργείου Ναυτικών και σε αντίστοιχα αρχεία άλλων χωρών. Μετά την ένταξη στο NATO τα ΔΔΚ τα βρίσκουμε στο ACP-113 που ανανεώνεται κάθε λίγα χρόνια.



Με την ευκαιρία, ο αξιωματικός του Π.Ν. που στέλνει το μήνυμα του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης, ο SV1ENG, και είναι εξαιρετικός χειριστής ραδιοτηλεγραφίας (Morse).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σημαντική στιγμή στη φωτογραφία! Μετά από πάνω από μισό αιώνα εκπέμπεται σήμα από τον ασύρματο του Αβέρωφ στα πλοία του Στόλου, από ένα ασύρματο 75 χρονών.

Οπότε το Διεθνές Διακριτικό Κλήσης του Αβέρωφ πρέπει αν υπάρχει κάπου στα αρχεία του ΠΝ στην Υπηρασία Ιστορίας Ναυτικού στο Βοτανικό. Ίσως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να το ενεργοποιήσει το ΠΝ αν δεν χρησιμοποιείται από αλλού, αφού τώρα πια ο ασύρματος του Αβέρωφ μπορεί να λειτουργήσει. Δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι εφικτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H απορία μου είναι σε ποιά συχνότητα εστάλη το σήμα αλλά το κυριώτερο αφού το morse έχει καταργηθεί στο ΠΝ, πώς ελήφθη κ απαντήθηκε από τα άλλα πλοία. Εκτός κ εάν τηρείται σε εφεδρεία από εκείνα τα πλοία που παλιά το χρησιμοποιούσαν. Διότι μου είναι δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι ο ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ ή τα ΤΠΚ τύπου Super Vita έχουν κ morse.

----------


## sv1xv

20121004-F460-Aigeon (DSC_6874) by g7ahn, on Flickr

Πονηρή ερώτηση, όμως υπάρχει απάντηση: Η εκπομπή έγινε σε ραδιοερασιτεχνική συχνότητα στους 7 MHz με κρύσταλλο που προμήθευσε γνωστός μου ραδιοερασιτέχνης (και πρώην κελευστής στο Α/Τ Αετός). Ελήφθη στη Φ/Γ Αιγαίον όπου υπήρχε ραδιοερασιτέχνης χειριστής, ο Παναγιώτης SV2FWV, ο οποίος έστειλε και σύντομη απάντηση. Τώρα οι ασύρματοι των πλοίων μπορούν να εκπέμπουν και να λαμβάνουν CW, απλώς δεν υπάρχουν πια οι χειριστές. Υποψιάζομαι πάντως ότι ο SV2FWV είχε φέρει δικό του πομποδέκτη.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα πρωτοχρονιάτικο δωράκι για τους φίλους των πολεμικών. Ο στόλος του `30 αγκυροβολημένος στο Βόλο, λογικά στη διάρκεια κάποιας άσκησης. Ο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ ίσως λόγω μεγέθους, ίσως λόγω ελεικτικών δυνατοτήτων, έμεινε έξω από το λιμάνι. 

fleet at volos interwar.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Appia_1978

Το 50 είναι το Λέων, από τα πρώτα θηρία, σωστά;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αβέρωφ εν πλώ, βγαίνοντας απο Αλεξάνδρια. Σε αυτό υπηρέτησε και ο παππούς μου.

ΑΒΕΡΩΦ 01 ΕΞΟΔΟΣ ΑΠΟ .jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το 50 είναι το Λέων, από τα πρώτα θηρία, σωστά;


Σωστά είναι το 1ο ΛΕΩΝ.
Το 31 είναι το τορπιλοβόλο ΘΥΕΛΛΑ και το 08 το ΑΣΠΙΣ.
Στο βάθος φαίνονται και τα Α/Τ τύπου Dardo που μας βοηθάνε στη χρονολόγηση της φωτογραφίας κάπου μεταξύ 1932-39.

Από την ίδια ιστοσελίδα ανεβάζω και μια φωτογραφία με τους αξιωματικούς του ΑΒΕΡΩΦ. Παρατηρήστε το σηματωρό στη δεξιά (όπως βλέπουμε) βαρδιόλα. 

averof crew30s.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Άρη, ο άξιωματικός στα δεξιά (όπως κοιτάμε) είναι του δικού μας ναυτικού; Φοράει άλλη στολή.

----------


## Ellinis

> Άρη, ο άξιωματικός στα δεξιά (όπως κοιτάμε) είναι του δικού μας ναυτικού; Φοράει άλλη στολή.


Έχεις δίκιο. Μάλιστα μα δεις εδώ τη μεγένθυση, φαίνεται οτι έχει 2 αστέρια στην επωτίδα.

----------


## sv1xv

> Στο βάθος φαίνονται και τα Α/Τ τύπου Dardo που μας βοηθάνε στη χρονολόγηση της φωτογραφίας κάπου μεταξύ 1932-39


Αν αυτό που βλέπω στα εθνόσημα είναι στέμμα, τότε η φωτογραφία έχει ληφθεί μετά την παλινόρθωση του 1935, επομένως μεταξύ 1936-1940.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Έχεις δίκιο. Μάλιστα μα δεις εδώ τη μεγένθυση, φαίνεται οτι έχει 2 αστέρια στην επωτίδα.


  Να πω την ταπεινή μου γνώμη , ίσως να είναι και λάθος , στις σχολές των Ε.Δ. εκτός των Ελλήνων , τουλάχιστον μέχρι πριν από κάποια χρόνια , φοιτούσαν και αλλοδαποί Ειδικά το Π.Ν. είχε Λίβυους , Σουδανούς  κ.α. από Αφρικανικές Χώρες. Ίσως να ήταν κάποιος ο οποίος είχε φοιτήσει στο Π.Ν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το θωρηκτο Αβερωφ με καμουφλαζ, μαλλον το 1941.

305863.jpg
Πηγη: Australian War Memorial  http://www.awm.gov.au/collection/305863/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που συζητήσαμε για τις στολές που φορούσαν στο πλοίο λίγο παραπάνω ας δούμε τις στολές της εποχής των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων όπως παρουσιάστηκαν στην έκθεση που διοργανώθηκε στο πλοίο τον περασμένο Οκτώβρη με αφομή τα 100 χρόνια από τους πολέμους. Η έκθεση αργότερα ταξίδεψε σε όλα τα νησιά του ανατολικού Αιγαίου για τους εορτασμούς για τα 100 χρόνια από την απελευθέρωση των νησιών. Δεν ξέρω αν τώρα παι έχει επιστρέψει στο πλοίο.

Μια δικιά μου (όχι και τόσο καλή) φωτογραφία που δείχνει τη στολή που φορούσε ο Αξιωματικός Φυλακής και σε δεύτερο πλάνο τη στολή του ιατρού (ανθυπίατρος - σημαιοφόρος) που σύμφωνα με ΒΔ του 1908 φορούσε κράνος.
uniform2.jpg

Επίσης δύο φωτογραφίες από τη σελίδα του πλοίου

Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε τις στολές Νο 1 (δεξιά) και Νο 2 (αριστερά) προσέξτε ότι το χιτώνιο έιναι το ίδιο απλώς κουμπώνεται διαφορετικά.
4.jpg
Στη δεύτερη βλέπουμε τις στολές του αποβατικού αγήματος. Αυτές τις στολές φορούσαν όταν αποβιβάζονταν για να απελευθερώσουν τα νησιά του ανατολικού Αιγαίου.
3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Γεωργιος Αβερωφ στην Αλεξανδρεια το 1910. 

Αβερωφ 1.jpg
 Royal Museums of Greenwich

http://prints.rmg.co.uk/art/500697/G...iser_moored_in

Averoff.jpg
http://prints.rmg.co.uk/art/503472/G...moured_cruiser

Για κοιταξτε και αυτην... Που να ηταν ο ζωγραφος;
bhc1583.jpg
http://prints.rmg.co.uk/art/511332/T...off_at_Piraeus

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οταν βλεπεις αυτο το σκαρι απο κοντα σε πιανει δεος. Πολυ ομορφο, πολυ δυναμικο και για την εποχη του πολυ μοντερνο. Ειμαστε τυχεροι που το απολαμβανουμε ακομα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το Γεωργιος Αβερωφ στην Αλεξανδρεια το 1910. 
> 
> Αβερωφ 1.jpg
>  Royal Museums of Greenwich
> 
> http://prints.rmg.co.uk/art/500697/G...iser_moored_in
> 
> Averoff.jpg
> http://prints.rmg.co.uk/art/503472/G...moured_cruiser


Προφανώς η πρώτη φωτογραφία δεν είναι το 1910 αφού είναι σίγουρα μετά τον εκσυγχρονισμό της δεκαετίας του 1920. Μάλλον είναι στην Αλεξάνδρεια ή στο Σουέζ στη διάρκεια του 20υ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Ίσως το 1910 της λεζάντας αναφέρεται στο έτος κατασκευής (1911 θα ήταν το σωστό). Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία έχει κάποιο διακριτικό διοικήσεως (μάλλον ναυάρχου ή διοικητή μοίρας).




> Για κοιταξτε και αυτην... Που να ηταν ο ζωγραφος;
> bhc1583.jpg
> 
> 
> http://prints.rmg.co.uk/art/511332/T...off_at_Piraeus


Μάλλον σε κάποιο πλοίο έξω από τον προλιμένα του Πειραιά, ο κατεστραμένος μόλος πρ΄πει αν είναι ο μόλος Θεμιστοκλέους. Δίπλα κάποιο καταδρομικό κλάσης Leander, πρέπει να είναι με την απελευθέρωση.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μάλλον λάθος εκ παραδρομής να είναι, μπορεί και τυπογραφικό.. Ίσως ήθελαν να γράψουν 1940 και έγραψαν 1910. Δε μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι έκαναν τέτοιο λάθος. Αν αναλογισθούμε δε ότι το πλοίο το παραλάβαμε το 1911 τότε.............

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Προφανώς η πρώτη φωτογραφία δεν είναι το 1910 αφού είναι σίγουρα μετά τον εκσυγχρονισμό της δεκαετίας του 1920. Μάλλον είναι στην Αλεξάνδρεια ή στο Σουέζ στη διάρκεια του 20υ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Ίσως το 1910 της λεζάντας αναφέρεται στο έτος κατασκευής (1911 θα ήταν το σωστό). Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία έχει κάποιο διακριτικό διοικήσεως (μάλλον ναυάρχου ή διοικητή μοίρας)......


Παραδοξως οι εικονες αναφερουν την χρονια σαν το 1910. Μου κανει εντυπωση οτι ενα σπουδαιο μουσειο οπως το του Γκρηνουιτς κανει τετοια λαθη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπορεί να έγραψαν την ημερομηνία που καθελκύστηκε (στις λεζάντες στο λινκ αναφερομαι). Μπορεί αν είναι και κάπου στον Ινδικό η φωτογραφία την εποχή που συνόδευε νηοπομπές (Αύγουστος 1941 ~ Νοέμβριος 1942) στα δεξιά πρεπει να είναι το οπλιταγωγό Dilwara αν διακρίνω καλά και με τη βοήθεια του εγχειριδίου αναγνώρισης εμπορικών πλοίων του αμερικάνικου ναυτικού του 1942 (παρακάτω η συγκεκριμένη σελίδα, είναι στην αριστερή στήλη)
pg017.jpg
(Ολόκληρο το βιβλίο *εδώ*)

Διακρίνεται αριστερά και κάποιο άλλο οπλιταγωγό.

Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι το 1937 στο Spithead στις εκδηλώσεις για την ενθρόνιση του βασιλιά Γεωργίου του 6ου και όπως βλέπω *εδώ* το διακριτικό διοικήσεως στον πλωραίο ιστό πρέπει να είναι ναυάρχου.

----------


## τοξοτης

Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι το 1937 στο Spithead στις εκδηλώσεις για την ενθρόνιση του βασιλιά Γεωργίου του 6ου και όπως βλέπω *εδώ* το διακριτικό διοικήσεως στον πλωραίο ιστό πρέπει να είναι ναυάρχου.[/QUOTE]

Να προσθέσω , έτσι για την ιστορία ότι μετά την παραλαβή του στις 16 Μαΐου του 1911  απέπλευσε με κυβερνήτη τον πλοίαρχο Ι. Δαμιανό για την Αγγλία προκειμένου να λάβει μέρος στις εορτές στέψης του Βασιλιά Γεωργίου Ε' στο Πόρτσμουθ, αλλά και για να εφοδιασθεί με πυρομαχικά. Το πλοίο λοιπόν είχε λάβει μέρος στις στέψεις των βασιλέων Γεωργίου  Ε & ΣΤ το 1911 και 1937.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη βλεπω οτι ειναι σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση αναρωτιεμαι αν ειναι σε θεση να ταξιδεψει. Δηλαδη αν εχει ολα τα μηχανικα του μερη, αν δουλευουν και αν εχει βεβαια αξονες και προπελες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όχι δεν μπορεί να ταξιδέψει, δεν έχει άξονες και προπέλες Και ήδη από τον καιρό του δευτέρου παγκοσμίου πολέμου τα καζάνια του ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση (σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όχι δεν μπορεί να ταξιδέψει, δεν έχει άξονες και προπέλες Και ήδη από τον καιρό του δευτέρου παγκοσμίου πολέμου τα καζάνια του ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση (σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες).


 Kαι δεν μπορούσε να πιάσει πάνω από 16 κ.,ταχύτητα τρομακτικά μικρή γιά πλοίο της κατηγορίας του.
Σχετικά με την όλη συζήτηση εδώ,το συμπέρασμα  είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να δεχόμαστε αβασάνιστα τις λεζάντες των φωτογραφιών.Αυτό ας το λάβουν ιδιαίτερα υπ' όψιν όσοι δεν είναι καλοί γνώστες του αντικειμένου,στην προκειμένη περίπτωση των πολεμικών.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Kαι δεν μπορούσε να πιάσει πάνω από 16 κ.,ταχύτητα τρομακτικά μικρή γιά πλοίο της κατηγορίας του.
> Σχετικά με την όλη συζήτηση εδώ,το συμπέρασμα  είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να δεχόμαστε αβασάνιστα τις λεζάντες των φωτογραφιών.Αυτό ας το λάβουν ιδιαίτερα υπ' όψιν όσοι δεν είναι καλοί γνώστες του αντικειμένου,στην προκειμένη περίπτωση των πολεμικών.


Αν ήταν κάποιος ιδιώτης ή κάποιο μικρό ίδρυμα θα το δεχόμουν αυτό το περί < καλής γνώσης > του αντικειμένου ΑΛΛΑ οταν μιλάμε για το *Royal Museums Greenwich* για το οποίο η Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Museums_Greenwich ) αναφέρει :


*Royal Museums Greenwich* is a collective name for four museums in London, England:

National Maritime MuseumQueen's      HouseRoyal Observatory, GreenwichCutty      Sark


*National Maritime Museum*

  The National Maritime Museum (NMM) in Greenwich, London is the leading maritime museum of the United Kingdom and may be the largest museum of its *kind in the world*. ………………………………………………………………

Τότε νομίζω ότι δε μπορούμε να μιλάμε αβασάνιστα περί <καλής γνώσης > όσο και καλοί γνώστες θεωρούμε ότι είμαστε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά έιναι αυτό που υπέθεσα για να προσδιορίζουν τα πλοία (για πλοία που έιχαν το ίδιο όνομα αλλά προφανώς σε διαφορετικές περιόδους) γράφουν την ημερομηνία που το πλοίο καθελκύστηκε. Για του λόγου το αληθές στην εγγραφή για τη δευτερη φωτογραφία του Nicholas Peppas *εδώ* (είναι τα στοιχέια για το έκθεμα) βλέπουμε κάτω δεξια εκέι που λέει ποια πλοια αφορά (στο πεδίο vessels) Averoff 1910, Orion 1932. και πράγματι το HMS Orion καθελκύστηκε το 1932 και παραδόθηκε  το 1934.
 όσο και να προσπαθούν να έιναι ακριβέις υπάρχει πάντα περίπτωση να κάνουν λάθη. Ειδικά για ελληνικά π-λοία που πολλές φορές εμέις στην  Ελλάδα δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε στοιχεία όχι κάποιος στην Βρετανία. Για αυτό άλωστε έχουν κάτω κάτω το πεδίο Help us* Do you know more about this?* όπου μπορέι κάποιος αν θέλει αν τους δώσει περισσότερα στοιχέια ή διορθώσεις ώστε αν βελτιώσουν τη γνώση τους για το έκθεμα.

Με την ευκαιρία να δούμε ότι στο Βρετανικό ναυτικό μουσέιο υπάρχει και άλλος πίνακας του ίδιου καλλιτέχνη που δείχνει τον Αβέρωφ με τον υπόλοιπο ελληνικό Στόλο να επιστ΄ρεφει στην Ελλάδα με την απελευθέρωση.
large.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

*Θ/Κ Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ

*Επειδή δε το εψαξα ζητώ συγγνώμη αν έχει ξανά ανεβεί.

averoff_2.jpg

http://greekworldhistory.blogspot.gr...g-post_15.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Πιστεύω ότι το βιντεάκι που περιέχεται στην ιστοσελίδα : http://www.britishpathe.com/video/gr...ery/greek+navy είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πιστεύω ότι το βιντεάκι που περιέχεται στην ιστοσελίδα : http://www.britishpathe.com/video/gr...ery/greek+navy είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον,να μην ήταν γιά "preview only" καλά θα ήταν,γιά να το βλέπαμε ολόκληρο!
Πρέπει να είναι τότε που ο Ελληνικος Στόλος είχε καταφύγει στην Αλεξάνδρεια λόγω της γερμανικής κατοχής. Στην αρχή διακρίνεται το γαλλικό Θ/Κ LORRAINE,της ίδιας κλάσης θα ήταν το ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ του οποίου η κατασκευή ματαιώθηκε. Πιό μετά βλέπουμε 2 Α/Τ δεμένα δίπλα-δίπλα,εξωτερικά είναι ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΙΩΤΗΣ ή ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ κ από μέσα μάλλον το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχαμε συζητήσει παλιότερα για το διακριτικό κλήσης του Αβρεωφ



> Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες. Είναι από τη δραστηριότητα των Ελλήνων ραδιοερασιτεχνών με αφορμή τα 100 χρόνια από τος βαλκανικούς πολέμους. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε τον τελευταίο ασύρματο του Αβέρωφ κατασκευής 1937 που επισκευάστηκε σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας από τους Έλληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Στις δύο τελευταίες ομοίωμα του ασυρμάτου του 1912 που κατασκευάστηκε απάλι από τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
> Όπως έγραψα πριν η εκτεταμένη χρήση του ασυρμάτου στις επιχειρήσεις από τον Κουντουριώτη στον Αβέρωφ ήταν κάτι πρωτοποριακό παγκοσμίως, οπότε έχει μέγάλη σημασία αυτή η πρωτοβουλία των Ελλήνων ραδιοερασιτεχνών.
> 
> Έτσι χάρη στην πρωτοβουλία αυτή μετά από χρόνια εστάλη σήμα από τον Αβέρωφ στα πλοία του στόλου.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το Διακριτικό κλήσης του Αβέρωφ σύμφωνα με τα σινιάλα του Διεθνή Κώδικα Σημάτων του 1915 να έχει υψωθεί στον αριστερό σταυρό του πλωραίου ιστού και στο δεξί σταυρό το σινιάλο Z που στο τότε σηματολόγιο του Ναυτικού σήμαινε οτι πλέει ανεξάρτητα από το σχηματισμό και το ύψωσε στη ναυχμαχια της Έλλης ο Κουντουριώτης όταν αποσπάτηκε από τον υπόλοιπο στόλο για να καταδιώξει με τον Αβέρωφ τον Οθωμανικό.
1379410_176114555913052_1118364876_n.jpgΠηγή

Βλέπουμε οτι τα σινιαλα ειναι ιδια με τα σημερινα εκτός από το γράμμα G που εχει τα ιδια χρώμματα με το σημερινό αλλά ειναι τρίγωνο αντι τετράγωνο. Μαλιστα τα πολεμικά με τον τότε Κώδιακ έπρεπε να εχουν το πρώτο σιλιαλο τρίγωνο και τα εμπορικά τετράγωνο, ίσως για να ξεχωρίζουν τα επίτακτα εμπορικά και τα βοηθητικά πλοία. Μπορέιτε να δειτε όλα τα διακριτικά κλήσης του 1915 *εδώ* (στο μηνυμα της παράθεσης υπάρχει σύνδεσμο για τη σελίδα που αναφέρεται το διακριτικό κλήσης του Αβέρωφ). Αλλά το σινιάλο για το γράμμα C του 1912 δεν ήταν ίδιο με το σημερινο (που βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία) αλλά ήταν λευκό τρίγωνο με κόκκινο κύκλο περίπου σαν το σημερινό σινιάλο για το αριθμητικό 1 του Διεθνή Κώδικα Σημάτων όπως μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ κι εδώ.

----------


## theostam

> Πιστεύω ότι το βιντεάκι που περιέχεται στην ιστοσελίδα : http://www.britishpathe.com/video/gr...ery/greek+navy είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.


Στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα φαίνεται μια λάτζα με την ελληνική σημαία. Μπορεί κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει αν είναι η ίδια με αυτή που μετέφερε τον ΑΣ τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα μέσα του 2008 στον ΝΣ; Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει ακόμη; Κάπου είχα ακούσει ότι υπήρχαν σκέψεις για αντικατάσταση της. Είχα διαβάσει τότε ότι δεν υπήρχε κάπου καταγεγραμένη η ιστορία της και ότι φήμες έλεγαν ότι ήταν από το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ellinis

> Μπορεί αν είναι και κάπου στον Ινδικό η φωτογραφία την εποχή που συνόδευε νηοπομπές (Αύγουστος 1941 ~ Νοέμβριος 1942) στα δεξιά πρεπει να είναι το οπλιταγωγό Dilwara αν διακρίνω καλά και με τη βοήθεια του εγχειριδίου αναγνώρισης εμπορικών πλοίων του αμερικάνικου ναυτικού του 1942 (παρακάτω η συγκεκριμένη σελίδα, είναι στην αριστερή στήλη)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145490
> (Ολόκληρο το βιβλίο *εδώ*)
> 
> Διακρίνεται αριστερά και κάποιο άλλο οπλιταγωγό.


Φίλε Παναγιώτη το πλωτό νοσοκομείο δεξιά είναι το ΗΜΗS MAINE (σχετικά εδώ). Και επειδή διαβάζω οτι το ΜΑΙΝΕ ήταν στο Β' ΠΠ στην Αλεξάνδρεια συμπεραίνουμε οτι η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη στην Αίγυπτο.
Τώρα μένει να βρούμε και το πλοίο στα αριστερά!  :Single Eye:

----------


## mastrokostas

*Αυγουστιάτικη πανσέληνος στο θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ !*Για οσους θα ειναι Αθηνα ,ειναι μια ομορφη προταση !

----------


## sv1xv

Την Τρίτη 29 Ιουλίου 2014, πραγματοποιήθηκε η τελετή  έπαρσης του Διακριτικού Σήματος Διοίκησης του Α/ΓΕΝ στο ΠΝΜ "ΘΩΡΗΚΤΟ Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ".... Το εν λόγω Διακριτικό Σήμα, θα είναι μόνιμα υψωμένο στο «ΘΩΡΗΚΤΟ Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ». Το πλοίο αυτό έχει ιδιαίτερα βαρύνουσα ιστορική σημασία για τις ΕΔ και το Έθνος καθώς αποτέλεσε την έδρα του Ναυάρχου Π. Κουντουριώτη κατά τη διάρκεια των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων 1912-13, κλπ κλπ.

Περισσότερα *εδώ*.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μπορεί αν είναι και κάπου στον Ινδικό η φωτογραφία την εποχή που συνόδευε νηοπομπές (Αύγουστος 1941 ~ Νοέμβριος 1942) στα δεξιά πρεπει να είναι το οπλιταγωγό Dilwara αν διακρίνω καλά και με τη βοήθεια του εγχειριδίου αναγνώρισης εμπορικών πλοίων του αμερικάνικου ναυτικού του 1942 (παρακάτω η συγκεκριμένη σελίδα, είναι στην αριστερή στήλη)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145490
> (Ολόκληρο το βιβλίο *εδώ*)
> 
> Διακρίνεται αριστερά και κάποιο άλλο οπλιταγωγό.


Παναγιώτη εξακριβώθηκε και το πλοίο στα αριστερά. Είναι το πλοίο υποστήριξης υποβρυχίων HMS MEDWAY (σχετικά εδώ) που είχε τη βάση του στην Αλεξάνδρεια από το 1940 μέχρι τη βύθιση του τον Ιούνιο του 1942 κατά την εκένωση της. Εδώ βλέπουμε και μια φωτογραφία από τη βύθιση του. Το MEDWAY είχε προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του και στα ελληνικά υποβρύχια όταν έφτασαν στην Αλεξάνδρεια το Μαη του 1941.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> *Αυγουστιάτικη πανσέληνος στο θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ !*
> 
> Για οσους θα ειναι Αθηνα ,ειναι μια ομορφη προταση !


Πραγματικά μια όμορφη βραδιά και συνάμα άκρως ρομαντική! Ας δούμε και την αφίσα της εκδήλωσης!

ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Χθες είχαμε την επέτειο από τη Ναυμαχία της Λήμνου με την οποία ουσιαστικά "εμφιαλώθηκε" οριστικά ο τουρκικός στόλος εντός των Στενών. Στη σελίδα του Μουσείου στο facebook εδώ έχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα παρουσίαση. 
Να αναφέρω επίσης οτι το περιοδικό Ναυτική Ελλάς που κυκλοφορεί φιλοξενεί το α' μέρος ενός άρθρου για τη δράση του Αβέρωφ στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό. Από εκείνη την περίοδο είναι και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που το δείχνει με χρωματισμό παραλλαγής. Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω και δημοσίως τους φίλους tss apollon και pantelis2009 για τη συνεισφορά τους στο άρθρο.

averof cam.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτογραφία του Αβέρωφ που ανέβασε ο φίλος Selim San στον προσωπικό του λογαριασμό στο Instagram από την επίσκεψη του στην Αθήνα. 

ΑΒΕΡΩΦ 6 AVEROF 01 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απ' την Κυριακή 1 Μαρτίου έως την Τρίτη 1 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015, το Πλωτό Ναυτικό Μουσείο Θωρηκτό «Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ» φιλοξενεί την έκθεση της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας, «Υδρογραφικοί Πλόες», με κύρια θεματολογία την ιστορία του ελληνικού ναυτικού χάρτη.

Πρωτότυποι ιστορικοί χάρτες, παλαιότεροι χάρτες ανατυπωμένοι μεγάλης ιστορικής αξίας που απεικονίζουν σημαντικά ιστορικά κέντρα του Ελληνισμού στην Μικρά Ασία, καθώς και χάρτες νεότερης έκδοσης θα κοσμούν τους χώρους του Πλωτού Ναυτικού Μουσείου Θωρηκτό «Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ».

Ο επισκέπτης της έκθεσης θα έχει την ευκαιρία να δει εκθέματα από την ιστορία της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας όπως την λιθογραφική πλάκα, τον παλιρροιογράφο με έτος κατασκευής το 1939, καθώς και πλήθος άλλων χαρτογραφικών και ωκεανογραφικών οργάνων.

ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φωτογραφια απο δεξαμενισμο του θρυλικου σκαριου. Υπεροχο απο καθε αποψη.

averof_dry_dock.png

Αραγε σε ποια δεξαμενη να ειναι; Εντος Ελλαδος ή εκτος;

Αν εχει ανεβει στο παρελθον ζητω συγνωμη.

Πηγη.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φοβερό ντοκουμέντο! Ενδεχομένως να πρόκειται για την μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη σε πιο πρώιμη μορφή απ' τη σημερινή, καθώς ένας κι απ' τους λόγους όπου φέρει μήκος 150 μέτρων είναι για να χωράει το Αβέρωφ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όντως ο Αβέρωφ μπορεί να μπει οριακά στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη όπως φαίνεται και στην παρακάτω εικόνα που συνδύασα τον Αβέρωφ με τα σχέδια των δεξαμενών.
AverofDrydock.jpg
Προφανώς ήταν από τους λόγους που έγιναν αλλαγές στην αρχική μελέτη του 1899 όταν ολοκληρώθηκε η κατασκευή το 1912, να μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει τον Αβέρωφ. Ήταν από τα ζητούμενα και της μελέτης του 1899 να "εξασφαλίζεται εντός της μεγάλης Δεξαμενής εισαγωγή, όχι μόνον εμπορικών πλοίων, των μεγαλητέρων, τα οποία συχνάζουσιν εν τω λιμένι Πειραιώς, αλλά και των πλείστων εκ των ξένων και πάντων των ημετέρων πολεμικών, όσα ήθελον λάβει ανάγκην οιασδήποτε επισκευής ή καθαρισμού". Δηλαδή έπρεπε να μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει όλα τα ελληνικά πολεμικά.
Αν και σήμερα (προφανώς γα λόγους ασφαλείας των εργαζομένων και του πλοίου) η μεγάλη δεξαμενή μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει πλοία με μήκος μέχρι 130 μέτρα οπότε ο Αβέρωφ με μέγιστο μήκος 140,06 μέτρα δεν μπορεί να δεξαμενιστεί εκεί.

Η δεξαμενή στην φωτογραφία όμως δεν φαίνεται να έχει τις οριακές διαστάσεις σε σχέση με τον Αβέρωφ που έχει η μεγάλη δεξαμενή στου Βασιλειάδη. Η φωτογραφία είναι σίγουρα πρίν το 1925 αφού βλέπουμε τον πρυμναίο ιστό στην παλιά του μορφή και τον τορπιλοσωλήνα στην πρύμη που αφαιρέθηκε το 1925. Μήπως είναι στη Μάλτα όπου όπου έκανε επισκευές (δεξαμενισμό και βελτίωση των πυροβόλων) το 1919;  Η δεξαμενή μοιάζει με τη δεξαμενή της Μάλτας στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία . Τι λέτε;
malta%20book%2017r_0.jpgΠηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι εμένα Παναγιώτη το μυαλό μου στη Μάλτα πήγε. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος οτι είχα και μια φωτογραφία του ΑΒΕΡΩΦ στου Βασιλειάδη αλλά δεν μπορώ να την εντοπίσω...  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μήπως είναι αυτη;



> Σκίτσο τoυ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ που στόλιζε το εξώφυλλο μιας εφημερίδας πριν από 100 χρόνια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 131927


Βρήκα στο pireorama και αυτή του 1931 (σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα, πάντως είναι μετά το 1927)
%CE%91%CE%92%CE%95%CE%A1%CE%A9%CE%A6+%CE%A0%CE%95%CE%99%CE%A1%CE%91%CE%99%CE%91+2+1931.jpgΠηγή

Επιβεβαιώνεται ότι χωρούσε οριακά στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή στου Βασιλειάδη. Βλέπουμε όλτι το κοράκι (η στειρα με την ορολογιατου ΠΝ μια που μιλάμε για πολεμικό) είναι πέρα από τη χορδή του ημικυκλίου και δεν βλέπουμε το έμβολο που προεξέχει 3 με 4 μέτρα (αναλόγως από που μετράμε) από την πλώρη. Δηλαδή όπως στο σχέδιο παραπάνω.

Εκτός από τη Μάλτα το μυαλό μου πάει και στο Ντέβονπορτ που δεξαμενίστηκετον Ιούλιο του 1911 όταν έπεσε σε ξέρα στο πρώτο του ταξιδι μέσως μετά την παραλαβή για αν παραστει στην ενθρόνιση του Βασιλειά της Αγγλίας Και η φωτογραφία είναι για να δείξει ότι δεν έπαθε τις υπερβολικές ζημιές που παρουσίαζαν οι εφημερίδες της εποχής (φαντάζομαι κινδυνολογούσαν όπως σήμερα τα κανάλιοα και τα σάιτ). Θα ψάξω μήπως βρώ περισσότερα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το είχα δει να δεξαμενίζεται στου Βασιλειάδη τη δεκαετία 70. Όταν το έκαναν μουσείο,πήγε Ελευσίνα.

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν το ήξερα οτι είχε δεξαμενιστεί την περίοδο που ήταν παροπλισμένο... 
Μετά τον παροπλισμό του το 1948 και τη διαγραφή του από τη δύναμη του Στόλου (νομίζω το 1951) είχα την εντύπωση οτι είχε εγκαταλειφθεί στον Πόρο με ότι συντήρηση μπορούσε να γίνει εκεί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ίσως κατά καιρούς να το έφερναν στου Βασιλειάδη.Θυμάμαι ότι δεν ήταν κ στην καλύτερη κατάσταση.Όταν αποφασίστηκε να γίνει μουσείο,ύστερα κάποιο "επιφανειακό" καλλωπισμό το έδεσαν πρυμάτσες  στον εσωτερικό λιμενοβραχίονα της Ζέας απ' έξω :Surprised:  κ ήταν επισκέψιμα μόνο τα καταστρώματα.Εκεί παρέμεινε κάποιους μήνες κ εν συνεχεία το πήγαν στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.

----------


## Ellinis

E, δεν έβγαλες και καμιά φωτογραφία στη Ζεα;;;  :Single Eye:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αβερωφ.jpg

Το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ στην Αλεξανδρουπολη το 1913. Αξιωματικοι, πληρωμα, μπαντα (Απο το Ναυτικο Μουσειο).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την εφημεριδα Εθνικη της 29ης Απριλιου 1936.

19360429 Αβερωφ Εθνικη.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Θ/Κ      Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ      στο Πασαλιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1984

_1984  Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικό ντοκουμέντο!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο φίλε ΤSS APOLLON,έγραψα σχετικά στο 149.Να που βρέθηκε φίλε Ellinis ένας να το φωτογραφήσει (150).
Περίεργη η θέση που το έβαλαν με τα βράχια πολύ κοντά,η κλίμακα πάνω στον λιμενοβραχίονα κ δεν θυμάμαι πού έδεσαν τους κάβους αφού μπίντες έχει κάτω στο εσωτερικό μέρος του λιμενοβραχίονα αλλά γιά κότερα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Να δουμε  αλλη μια φωτογραφια     του Θ/Κ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ  στο   Πασαλιμανι  το καλοκαιρι του 1984

_1984 Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μήπως είναι ανάποδα εμφανισμένες διότι η πλαζ του Παρασκευά είναι αντίθετα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Βεβαια ηταν αναποδα τυπωμενη η φωτογραφια! Ιδου η σωστη πλευρα!
_ 
1984 Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _ Το Θ/Κ      Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ      στο Πασαλιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1984
> 
> _1984  Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.jpg



_Να διορθωσουμε και αυτην την φωτογραφια

_1984   ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ακομη μια φωτογραφια  του Θ/Κ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ στο Πασαλιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1984  
_
1984  AVEROF.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάστε εκέινη την παλια συζήτηση για το διακριτικό κλήσης του Αβέρωφ



> Είχαμε συζητήσει παλιότερα για το διακριτικό κλήσης του Αβρεωφ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Παναγιώτης
> 
> 
> ...


Το διακριτικό κλήσης του 1915 που βλέπουμε παραπάνω δεν ήταν όπως τα σημερινά αφού όλα τα κρτάτη χρησιμοποιούσαν τους ίδιους συνδυασμούς γραμμάτων και για να βρει καποιος ποιο πλοίο είναι έπρεπε να δει τη σημαία του αφού δυο πλοία μπορούσαν να έχουν το ίδιο διακριτικό κλήσης αν ανήκαν σε διαφορετικά κ κράτη. Ήταν σύστημα δηλαδή φτιαγμένο για συνεννοήσεις με σημάιες . Μην απορέιτε αφού δεν είχε επεκταθέι τόσο ο ασύρματος. Μάλιστα στη ναυμαχία της Γιουτλάνδης to 1916ο Βρετανός νάυαρχος Τζέλικο χρησιμοποιούσε τα σηνιάλα με σημαίες αντί για ασύρματο. Μετά τον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο και με την επέκταση του ασυρμάτου καθιερώθηκαν τα Διεθνή Διακριτικά Κλήσης όπως τα ξέρουμε σήμερα.
Έστειλα μέιλ στη βιβλιοθήκη της ITU και το Διεθνές Διακριτικό Κλήσης του  Αβέρωφ μετά το 1930 (που καθιερώθηκαν τα διεθνή διακριτικά κλήσης )  ήταν SZAB  ή σε σημαίες:
SZAB.jpg

----------


## leo85

Τα χρόνια πολλά στο Π.Ν και στον ιδρυτή του nautilia.gr Νίκο Μαρούλη.
Το ιστορικό ΑΒΕΡΟΦ σήμερα σημαιοστολισμένο.

Θ-Κ-Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ-6-12-2015.jpg

6-12-2015

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα σημαντικό εργαλέιο για όποιον θέλει να μάθει για την ιστορία του πλοίου διατίθεται στο πωλητήριο. Είναι το μητρώο του Αβέρωφ που ψηφιοποιήθηκε από την Υπηρεσία Ιστορίας Ναυτικού και μπορεί αν το αγοράσει κάποιος από το πωλητήριο του πλοίο στην τιμή των 5 €.
DSC00635.jpgDSC00636.jpg
Στο μητρώο μπορεί αν βρεί κάποιος πολύ χρησιμα στοιχεία πχ πόσες βολές έκαναν τα πυροβόλα του πλοίου στις ναυμαχίες της Έλλης και της Λήμνου. Τις μετασκευές και τις επισκευές του πλοίου, τα ταξίδια που έκανε και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το μητρώο ίσως βοηθήσει να βρούμε στοιχεία για το δεξαμενισμό που είδαμε σε φωτογραφία και είχαμε συζητήσει μερικές σελίδες πριν.
 Ο Αβέρωφ μέχρι τη μετασκευή του 1925 είχε κα΄νει τους παρακάτω δεξαμενισμούς (κρατώ την ορθογραφία του πρωτοτύπου)
*Χρονολογία
*
*Δεξαμενή
*
*Παρατηρήσεις
*

Ιούνιος 1911
Πλύμουθ
Κατόπιν προσαράξεως

Μάιος 1914
Μόνιμοι Πειραιώς


Ιούλιος 1916
Μόνιμοι Πειραιώς


Ιούνιος 1918
Μόνιμοι Πειραιώς


Απρίλιος-Ιούνιος 1920
Μάλτα
Επιθεώρησης ατράκτων

Ιούνιος 1922
Μόνιμοι Πειραιώς


Αύγουςστος 1923
Μόνιμοι Πειραιώς



Οπότε η φωτογραφία είναι ή στο Πύμουθ ή στη Μάλτα όπως έιχαμε υποθέσει. Και βλέπουμε ότι δεξαμενιζόταν στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## nauxa

> Ένα σημαντικό εργαλέιο για όποιον θέλει να μάθει για την ιστορία του πλοίου


Θα μπορουσες να μας ενημερωσεις σχετικα με τι ειδους εγγραφα περιλαμβανει το CD, πχ ημερολογια (γεφυρας, μηχανης, μαχης κτλ) , κατασκευαστικα σχεδια , εγχειριδια, φωτογραφικο υλικο?

Επισης σε τι μορφη αυτα διθατιθενται (pdf,jpg ktl) και αν η αναλυση τους ειναι μικρη ή μεγαλη. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι σε μορφή pdf σκαναρισμένα στα 600 dpi σε υψηλή ανάλυση (12184x8302 pixel). Περιλαμβάνει κάθε σημαντική μετασκευή, τις κινησεις του πλοίου (ημερομηνία λιμάνι, ημέρες εν πλω και ενω ορμω) αλλά δεν περιλαμβάνει τα λεπτομερή ημερολόγια, περιλαμβάνει στοιχεία για τις βολές του οπλισμού αλλά και για τον ίδιο τον οπλισμό, τις μετασκευές που έγιναν με λεπτομέρειες, από την μηχανή έχει στροφές, πιέσεις και κατανάλωση για τις περιπτώσεις που έπλεε με συνεχή ταχύτητα πάνα από 20 κόμβους (όλες είναι σε δοκιμαστικά) σημαντικές βλάβες και επισκευές, όπως και πειράματα καταναλώσεων. Από σχήματα έχει σχεδιαγράματα των ναυμαχιών της Έλλης και της Λήμνου και διαφορα σκαριφήματα για μετασκευές.

----------


## Ellinis

> _ Το Θ/Κ      Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ      στο Πασαλιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1984
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170603





> Πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο φίλε ΤSS APOLLON,έγραψα σχετικά στο 149.Να που βρέθηκε φίλε Ellinis ένας να το φωτογραφήσει (150).
> Περίεργη η θέση που το έβαλαν με τα βράχια πολύ κοντά,η κλίμακα πάνω στον λιμενοβραχίονα κ δεν θυμάμαι πού έδεσαν τους κάβους αφού μπίντες έχει κάτω στο εσωτερικό μέρος του λιμενοβραχίονα αλλά γιά κότερα.


Κάνοντας μια επίσκεψη στο πλοίο είδα και την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δείχνει το πλοίο όταν ήταν δεμένο στη Ζεα. 
ave.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία, στο τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού Ναυτική Ελλάς, υπήρχε ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο ε.α. αξιωματικού που αναφέρει οτι το 1951 ύπηρξε πρόταση του βασιλιά να μετατραπεί το πλοίο σε ναυτικό μουσείο στην Ελευσίνα αλλά εντός επιχωματομένης περιοχής. Έγινε η σχετική μελέτη (υπάρχει και σχέδιο στο περιοδικό) που κατέληξε οτι η εικόνα του εντοιχισμένου πλοίου θα ήταν αντιαισθητική συν του οτι το κόστος εντοιχισμού με σκυρόδεμο ήταν υπερβολικό.
Μάλιστα η επιτροπή κατέληγε οτι θα μπορούσε το πλοίο να φιλοξενηθεί στη Ζέα (με προηγούμενη αφαίρεση των μηχανών) ή να πάει για σκραπ και να διατηρηθεί μόνο η περιοχή της γέφυρας. Τελικά το πλοίο πήγε στον Πόρο και έμεινε εκεί για δεκαετίες. Από το άρθρο επίσης προκύπτει οτι στο διάστημα που ήταν στον Πόρο δεν γινόντουσαν δεξαμενισμοί και στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ΄70 είχε παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα ευστάθειας. Κάνει λόγο για ένα δεξαμενισμό στον Πειραιά που μάλλον ήταν αυτός στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ΄80.

Πήρα και το cd και οφείλω να πω οτι η ομάδα της Ιστορικής Υπηρεσίας παρήγαγε για άλλη μια φορά χρήσιμο και καλαίσθητο υλικό. Το μητρώο καλύπτει την περίοδο μέχρι το 1940 οπότε δεν υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για τυχόν μεταπολεμικούς δεξαμενισμούς. Εξάλλου μετά τον παροπλισμό του σκάφους λογικά δεν θα κρατάγανε κάποιο αντίστοιχο μητρώο.

----------


## Pinin

I hope is not inappropriate to ask in English some questions about Averoff characteristics in  Second World War.

- How much fuel and range it had? I have only the coal number of 1542 tons. But in my information she was changed to oil with the refit in France. I have also the range of 7125 miles at 10 knots. This seems a rather high value for 1542 tons of coal so is it a value with oil?

- What secondary armament it had in 1941? i have 8x3" naval guns, 4x3" AA guns and 4, 5 or 6 - sources vary 37mm guns- i have no questions about 3" guns they are Vickers commons designs. But what was the 37mm model ? a French , German? I know Greece bought several 37mm German guns just before war.



Best regards

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Wellcome aboard

-Averof's boilers never fitted for oil burning . In France added an oil tank holding 4.5 tons of oil for the ship's two new oil powered launches (used as captain's or admirals gig I presume). In 1929 an oil tanks constructed in double bottoms, the oil used for boats and diesel powered auxilliary machineries i.e. the diesel powered 82 hp generator for lighting taken from the decommissioned battleship  Limnos (ex USS Idaho BB-24) in 1933. 
The early 20th century triple expansion engines had a specific fuel consumption about 1.5 lbs of coal per ihp per hour or 0.68 kg/ihp/hr.
For 10 knots speed required 3.200 ihp (about 1/6 of maximum ihp of 19000 ihp see here) so 1,542,000 kg/ (0.68 *3200) = 708.6 h , 708.6 h * 10 kt= 7086 nautical miles range. So the 7125 nautical miles range seems logical.
These data are for the era before 1920. In the flank speed trial held in April 27 1927, with 21 of 22 boilers working  giving steam pressure 18,5 kg/cm² (1.8 MPa),  had a specific fuel consumption of 1.034 kg/hp/h with left engine running on 126 rpm and right engine running on 131 rpm.
 In WWII propulsion eficiency deteriorated due to poor condition of boilers. So in speed trial held in June 19 1940 the stem pressure was 15.75 kg/cm² (1.54 MPa) , left engine running on 98 rpm, right engine running on 96 rpm.

-You are right in 1940 she had three (3) Vickers 3"/50cal AA guns and six (6) Rheinmetall 37mm/60cal AA guns.

One of Vickers 3" gun during training (or set for photo)
181192_389954234392655_316722025_n.jpgSource

Three of Rheinmetall 37mm guns
On_Board_the_Greek_Cruiser_Hhms_Giorgios_Averoff._23_February_1943%2C_Port-said%2C_Rear_Admiral_.jpgSource

----------


## Pinin

Many thanks. I am not new here i have been here before  :Fat:  i posted some photo but language is a barrier.

Yeah i agree the range per your calculations fits . Thanks for the information that Georgios Averoff wasn't converted to fuel oil.

Also for information in the AA guns. I think i accounted for several Hellenic Navy 37mm guns that were bought from Germany: 6 in Averoff, 4 in 4 Alkioni torpedo boats (one in each) , 4 in Vasilefs Georgios and4 Vasilissa Olga. This makes already 18. More than the 15 usually said to be for the Navy.

----------


## Ellinis

During the time that AVEROF remained in India, she was fitted with the improvised system that was spraying oil on the coal in the boilers. It was designed by the ships' engineer and according to the ships' Captain N.Petropoulos it performed well during trials. 
However the next captain and the Navy Command decided later to abolish the system as they found it dangerous and also it was first producing too much smoke.

----------


## Pinin

Interesting. I can imagine the mess that it would make.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Also for information in the AA guns. I think i accounted for several Hellenic Navy 37mm guns that were bought from Germany: 6 in Averoff, 4 in 4 Alkioni torpedo boats (one in each) , 4 in Vasilefs Georgios and4 Vasilissa Olga. This makes already 18. More than the 15 usually said to be for the Navy.


They were fitted just before the war declaration from Italy against Greece in 1940.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> During the time that AVEROF remained in India, she was fitted with the improvised system that was spraying oil on the coal in the boilers. It was designed by the ships' engineer and according to the ships' Captain N.Petropoulos it performed well during trials. 
> However the next captain and the Navy Command decided later to abolish the system as they found it dangerous and also it was first producing too much smoke.


Also it was applied by the Imperial German Navy in some WWI battleships in order to increase the coal's heating ability.

----------


## Pinin

> They were fitted just before the war declaration from Italy against Greece in 1940.



I have found a couple of posts with AA information for Greek Navy: http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtop...58435&start=90  it seems it ordered 50x37mm guns 20 for base defense and 30 for ships. But i suppose not all were deployed in ships.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αccording to the "Statement with respect to the RHN activity in the 1940-44 war" by vice admiral Dem.Fokas (1952) a lot of Rheinmetall 37mm/60 cal were used in naval and air bases,naval land facilities and some important ports.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως διαβάζουμε στη σελίδα του πλοίου:
"Τη Δευτέρα 18 και την Τρίτη 19  Ιανουαρίου 2016 παρελήφθησαν οι νέοι κάβοι προσδέσεως που δωρήθηκαν στο  Πλοίο από τον κ. Κ. Κορωνάκη Πρόεδρο της εταιρίας D.KORONAKIS S.A.      Οι νέοι κάβοι, κατασκευασμένοι  σύμφωνα με τα σχέδια πλέξης από το «Εγχειρίδιον Αρμενιστού» του  Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα και με το χρώμα της εποχής,  τοποθετήθηκαν αμέσως από το πλήρωμα του πλοίου. Αφ' ενός μεν προσέδωσαν  μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια στην πρόσδεση, αφετέρου δε επανέφεραν την όψη του  Θωρηκτού όπως ήταν προσδεδεμένο κατά την εποχή των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων,  αλλά και τα επόμενα χρόνια.      Με αυτή την ευκαιρία, θα θέλαμε να  ευχαριστήσουμε θερμά τον κ. Κορωνάκη για την ευγενή και σημαντική  προσφορά του. Θα θέλαμε επίσης να ευχαριστήσουμε τη Ναυτιλιακή εταιρία  MARAN GAS MARITIME που προσφέρθηκε να πραγματοποιήσει μελέτη ασφαλούς  πρόσδεσης του Πλοίου, για την οποία μοντελοποιήθηκε ο εξοπλισμός πλοίου  και λιμανιού και υπολογίστηκαν τόσο οι πιθανές κινήσεις του πλοίου όσο  οι αναμενόμενες δυνάμεις στους κάβους εξαιτίας του καιρού με χρήση του  ηλεκτρονικού προγράμματος ανάλυσης συστημάτων πρόσδεσης OPTIMOOR. Τέλος,  ευχαριστούμε τον Πανελλήνιο Όμιλο Ιστιοπλοΐας Ανοικτής Θαλάσσης (ΠΟΙΑΘ)  και τον πρόεδρό του, κ. Ιωάννη Μαραγκουδάκη, για την καίρια μεσολάβησή  του, που ξεκίνησε από το τέλος του 2014, προκειμένου να υλοποιηθεί το  όλο εγχείρημα."
DSC_0225.JPG4.JPG10.JPG
Όπως φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες τώρα πια μπορούμε να δούμε το πλοίο δεμένο με κάβους που δύσκολα βλέπουμε πια έξω από σελίδες παλιών βιβλίων ναυτικής τέχνης.
marine_paasch_0324.jpg

----------


## cataman

Γνωρίζουμε αν και πότε έγινε ο τελευταίος δεξαμενισμός?





> Όχι δεν μπορεί να ταξιδέψει, δεν έχει άξονες και προπέλες Και ήδη από τον καιρό του δευτέρου παγκοσμίου πολέμου τα καζάνια του ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση (σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες).


Επίσης Παναγιώτη (ή όποιος άλλος γνωρίζει) ξέρουμε αν υπάρχει ακόμα το τιμόνι στην θέση του?

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ο «ΑΒΕΡΩΦ» πρέπει να νικήσει τον χρόνο!*ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.jpg
Στα νεότερα χρόνια η Ύδρα πρωταγωνίστησε με τη ναυτοσύνη της σε όλους τους αγώνες του Έθνους, στην Επανάσταση του Ά21 με τους Ναυμάχους, στους Βαλκανικούς αγώνες με τον Ναύαρχο Κουντουριώτη και όπου αλλού η Ελλάδα το χρειάστηκε.Ο Παύλος Κουντουριώτης, Αρχηγός Στόλου με Ναυαρχίδα τον «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ», νίκησε πολλές φορές το 1912-13, τον Οθωμανικό στόλο, απέκλεισε το Αιγαίο και δεν κατάφεραν οι Οθωμανοί να αποβιβάσουν στη Μαγνησία 250.000 εφέδρους καλά οργανωμένους και έτοιμους να πολεμήσουν τον αδύναμο Ελληνικό Στρατό.
Έτσι ο Ελληνικός Στρατός χωρίς μεγάλη αντίσταση προχώρησε και κατέλαβε Θεσσαλία, Ήπειρο, Μακεδονία.
Ουσιαστικά ο Παύλος Κουντουριώτης με τις νικηφόρες ναυμαχίες δημιούργησε την Ελλάδα του σήμερα και το όνομά του ταυτίστηκε με το θωρηκτό «Αβέρωφ».
Ο Κουντουριώτης πέθανε το 1935, όμως ο «Αβέρωφ» ...ζει και έχει ανάγκες και μάλιστα επείγουσες!
Είναι 15 χρόνια που δεν έχουν επιθεωρηθεί τα ύφαλα και το πλοίο κινδυνεύει με σοβαρές ζημιές.
Επίσης πολλά συστήματα του πλοίου πρέπει να συντηρηθούν ώστε αυτό το μοναδικό ναυτικό κειμήλιο να παραμείνει σε καλή κατάσταση, όπως του αξίζει.
Το «Αβέρωφ» ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιταλία στα ναυπηγεία Ορλάντο το 1910, και είναι το μόνο πολεμικό που έχει λάβει μέρος και στους δυο Παγκόσμιους Πολέμους και είναι σήμερα «άθικτο».
Παγκόσμια τιμή για την Ελλάδα, όπως αναφέρει ο σημερινός άξιος Κυβερνήτης του, Πλοίαρχος, Σωτήριος Χαραλαμπόπουλος.
Τώρα όμως εκτός από τα ύφαλα που χρειάζονται αμμοβολή, πρέπει να συντηρηθούν υδραυλικά συστήματα πυροβόλων, εργάτες άγκυρας, εσωτερικοί χώροι, ακόμη και το ξύλινο κατάστρωμα που έχει φθαρεί επικίνδυνα από τον καιρό και τους 60.000 επισκέπτες που δέχεται ετησίως.
Το πλήρωμα και ο Κυβερνήτης Σ. Χαραλαμπόπουλος κάνουν φιλότιμες προσπάθειες να κρατηθεί το πλοίο σε καλή κατάσταση, όμως πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βγει στη στεριά στη δεξαμενή, για να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες εργασίες.
Το κόστος υπολογίζεται στις 100.000 Ευρώ για τη δεξαμενή και περίπου 150.000 Ευρώ για τις εργασίες. Έχει δημιουργηθεί «Λογ/μος Αναπαλαίωσης Θωρηκτού Αβέρωφ». Σε κάθε περίπτωση όποιος συμβάλλει με δωρεά ή ατομική εργασία στην αναπαλαίωση, όπως μια ξυλουργική εργασία στο δωμάτιο π.χ. του Ναυάρχου, απΆ όσο γνωρίζω θα μπορεί μετά να τοποθετηθεί εκεί ειδική πλακέτα με το όνομά του για τη φροντίδα της αποκατάστασης.
Θεωρώ ότι η Ύδρα πρέπει να συμβάλει στη συντήρηση/επισκευή του πλοίου, και να ζητήσουμε μόλις ετοιμαστεί να έρθει στο νησί μας για μερικές ημέρες να... συναντήσει τον Κουντουριώτη. Θα είναι υπέροχο να βλέπουμε τον Κουντουριώτη και τον Αβέρωφ «ξανά μαζί»!
Είναι δύσκολες εποχές θα αντιτάξουν κάποιοι, όμως είναι και βαριά η κληρονομιά μας. Ας σταθούμε άξιοι...
Κάποια στιγμή θα περάσουν οι δυσκολίες και οι επόμενες γενιές, θα πρέπει να βρουν τον «Αβέρωφ» ανέπαφο.
Εδώ δεν τον νίκησαν οι εχθρικοί στόλοι και δυο Παγκόσμιοι Πόλεμοι, ας μην τον νικήσει λοιπόν η έλλειψη φροντίδας.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Ο «ΑΒΕΡΩΦ» πρέπει να νικήσει τον χρόνο!*
> 
> 
> ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.jpg
> Στα νεότερα χρόνια η Ύδρα πρωταγωνίστησε με τη ναυτοσύνη της σε όλους τους αγώνες του Έθνους, στην Επανάσταση του Ά21 με τους Ναυμάχους, στους Βαλκανικούς αγώνες με τον Ναύαρχο Κουντουριώτη και όπου αλλού η Ελλάδα το χρειάστηκε.Ο Παύλος Κουντουριώτης, Αρχηγός Στόλου με Ναυαρχίδα τον «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ», νίκησε πολλές φορές το 1912-13, τον Οθωμανικό στόλο, απέκλεισε το Αιγαίο και δεν κατάφεραν οι Οθωμανοί να αποβιβάσουν στη Μαγνησία 250.000 εφέδρους καλά οργανωμένους και έτοιμους να πολεμήσουν τον αδύναμο Ελληνικό Στρατό.
> Έτσι ο Ελληνικός Στρατός χωρίς μεγάλη αντίσταση προχώρησε και κατέλαβε Θεσσαλία, Ήπειρο, Μακεδονία.
> Ουσιαστικά ο Παύλος Κουντουριώτης με τις νικηφόρες ναυμαχίες δημιούργησε την Ελλάδα του σήμερα και το όνομά του ταυτίστηκε με το θωρηκτό «Αβέρωφ».
> Ο Κουντουριώτης πέθανε το 1935, όμως ο «Αβέρωφ» ...ζει και έχει ανάγκες και μάλιστα επείγουσες!
> Είναι 15 χρόνια που δεν έχουν επιθεωρηθεί τα ύφαλα και το πλοίο κινδυνεύει με σοβαρές ζημιές.
> ...


Αγαπητέ Παντελή , θεωρώ ότι είναι ντροπή της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης να σπαταλά αφειδώς χιλιάδες ευρώ για φιέστες τυχάρπαστων και να μη διαθέτει τα ποσά που αναφέρεις για τη συντήρηση του ιστορικού αυτού κειμηλίου. Αναλογικά αν το δεις στα 15 χρόνια που λες είναι 17.000 € το χρόνο , όσο περίπου παίρνει ένας βολευτής το 2μηνο ή ένας γεν. γραμματέας κλπ κλπ. Οι κύριοι λοιπόν αυτοί αν είχαν φιλότιμο θα έπρεπε να ντρέπονται.

----------


## BOBKING

> Οι κύριοι λοιπόν αυτοί αν είχαν φιλότιμο θα έπρεπε να ντρέπονται.


Αν και σε ένα ναυτικό φόρουμ σαν και αυτό δεν επιτρέπονται τα πολιτικά όσο το σκέφτομαι γελάω. Αν κάτσουμε και αναλύσουμε σε τέτοια κλίμακα την φιλοτιμία των πολιτικών για τέτοια θέματα δεν θα τελειώσουμε που λέει ο λόγος ούτε μέχρι αύριο. Κρίμα για τέτοια θέματα να μην υπάρχουν χρήματα για την διάσωση τους κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αν και σε ένα ναυτικό φόρουμ σαν και αυτό δεν επιτρέπονται τα πολιτικά όσο το σκέφτομαι γελάω. Αν κάτσουμε και αναλύσουμε σε τέτοια κλίμακα την φιλοτιμία των πολιτικών για τέτοια θέματα δεν θα τελειώσουμε που λέει ο λόγος ούτε μέχρι αύριο. Κρίμα για τέτοια θέματα να μην υπάρχουν χρήματα για την διάσωση τους κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα


Το αν επιτρέπονται ή όχι τα πολιτικά δε θα το συζητήσω τώρα. Θα ήθελα όμως να μου πεις εσύ ποιους θεωρείς υπεύθυνους για τη μη σωστή συντήρηση του πλοίου. Προσωπικά θεωρώ αδιανόητο να μη μπορεί να διαθέσει το Υπ. Εθν. Αμύνης 250.000 € για τη συντήρησή του

----------


## BOBKING

> Το αν επιτρέπονται ή όχι τα πολιτικά δε θα το συζητήσω τώρα. Θα ήθελα όμως να μου πεις εσύ ποιους θεωρείς υπεύθυνους για τη μη σωστή συντήρηση του πλοίου. Προσωπικά θεωρώ αδιανόητο να μη μπορεί να διαθέσει το Υπ. Εθν. Αμύνης 250.000 € για τη συντήρησή του


Μα εγώ ίσα ίσα συμφωνώ με την άποψη σου...Αλλά αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα και πράγματι είναι κρίμα να μην μπορούν να δοθούν 250.000 ευρώ για την συντήρηση του ιστορικού σκαριού

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλοι μου οι πολιτικοί ....μια ζωή την τσέπη τους κοιτάνε και τίποτε άλλο. Όλοι τάζουν ....λαγούς με πετραχήλια....μέχρι να ανέβουν ....μετά τα ξεχνάνε. Χιλιάδες τέτοια παραδείγματα.

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Επειδή εξ όσων γνωρίζω το Θ/Κ Αβέρωφ αποτελεί εν ενεργεία μονάδα του Στόλου, απορώ πώς έχει ανακύψει αυτό το θέμα.Και για να μην καταφεύγουμε στο εύκολο και αναποτελεσματικό ανάθεμα κατά των πολιτικών , ας διερευνήσουμε τι συμβαίνει με το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, στην δύναμη του οποίου ανήκει το Θ/Κ Αβέρωφ, και το οποίο θα έπρεπε να έχει στο πρόγραμμα του την τακτική συντήρηση του σκάφους .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κουβάντα καφενείου οι πολιτικοί φτάινε κ.λπ. Αν δίνατε τρίευρο (όσο ένας καφές) να επισκεφτείτε το πλοίο θα βλέπατε ότι συνεχώς γίνονται εργασίες συντήρησης και θα συνεθσφέρατε κι εσεις για την διατηρηση του πλοίου.  Τα καταστρώματα είχαν φτιαχτεί πριν μερικά χρόνια αν θυμάμαι καλά ηταν πρις δυο τρια χρόνια. *Εδώ* μπορούμε να δουμε τις εργασίες στυντήρησης που γίνονται αυτή την περίοδο. Όντως έχει πολλά χρόνια να γίνει δεξαμενισμός και ίσως χρειάζεται να γίνει

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ο Αλέξανδρος Γουλανδρής θέλει να ξαναβγάλει το «Αβέρωφ» στο Αιγαίο**Φιλόδοξη προσπάθεια για να τεθεί σε κίνηση το θρυλικό πολεμικό πλοίο που υπήρξε σύμβολο νίκης και κυριαρ χίας - Σοβαρές ζημιές από την ακινησία και την έλλειψη συντήρησης - Πόσο τεχνικά εφικτό είναι  ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο**Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει στην παγκόσμια ιστορία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού άλλο πλοίο που να συνδέθηκε για σχεδόν μισό αιώνα με την ιστορία και το πεπρωμένο ενός έθνους όπως το θωρηκτό «Γ. Αβέρωφ». 

Εχοντας στο πηδάλιό του τον ναύαρχο Παύλο Κουντουριώτη, συνέδεσε άρρηκτα το όνομά του με τις λέξεις «ελευθερία», «πατρίδα» και «νίκη», χωρίς να γνωρίσει ποτέ την ήττα και την ατίμωση. Πήρε το βάπτισμα του πυρός το 1912, με την έναρξη του ΑΆ Βαλκανικού Πολέμου, όπου και έγραψε την πλέον ένδοξη πολεμική περίοδό του, ενώ στο τέλος του ΑΆ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου κατέπλευσε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, το 1918, υψώνοντας την ελληνική σημαία ως μία από τις νικήτριες συμμαχικές δυνάμεις. 


Οταν στις 17 Οκτωβρίου του 1944 το θωρηκτό επέστρεψε από το Πορτ Σάιντ φέρνοντας μαζί του την τότε εξόριστη ελληνική κυβέρνηση στην Ελλάδα, ο κόσμος με δάκρυα στα μάτια το υποδεχόταν στην προβλήτα του Φαληρικού Ορμου. Το 1952 το ένδοξο, αλλά κουρασμένο σώμα του «Μπάρμπα Γιώργη», όπως συνήθιζαν να το αποκαλούν τα πληρώματά του, παροπλίζεται. Ο ειρηνικός επίλογος της πολεμικής δράσης του θωρηκτού γράφεται στα αμέσως επόμενα χρόνια. Από το 1957 έως το 1983 βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένο στον Ναύσταθμο του Πόρου, ενώ το 1984 ρυμουλκείται στο Φάληρο, όπου δένει για πάντα. Από το 1984 το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό αποφάσισε να το μετατρέψει σε πλωτό μουσείο. Ενα αγέρωχο σύμβολο της ελληνικής ναυτοσύνης και του πολεμικού ηρωισμού, το οποίο διατηρεί ζωντανή την εδραιωμένη στη συλλογική συνείδηση των Ελλήνων ιστορική κληρονομιά θάρρους και αυταπάρνησης. Κι όμως, όπως φαίνεται, το θωρηκτό «Γ. Αβέρωφ» ίσως καταφέρει να σηκώσει τις άγκυρες και να βγει και πάλι στις θάλασσες - όχι ως σύγχρονο όπλο του ελληνικού στόλου, αλλά ως κινητό σύμβολο ελευθερίας.

Αυτό είναι το όνειρο λίγων ρομαντικών ανθρώπων, με πρωτεργάτη τον εφοπλιστή Αλέξανδρο Γουλανδρή. Ο τελευταίος οραματίζεται, μέσω μιας διόλου ευκαταφρόνητης δωρεάς, να καταφέρει, πάντα σε συνεργασία με τους αρμόδιους φορείς, να πλεύσει και πάλι στα νερά του Αιγαίου αυτό το μοναδικό πολεμικό πλοίο, το οποίο έχει πάρει διαστάσεις ιστορικού μύθου στη λαϊκή μνήμη. 


Μέχρι σήμερα ωστόσο το θωρηκτό, λειτουργώντας ως πλωτό μουσείο, έχει κατά καιρούς φιλοξενήσει δεξιώσεις και εξυπηρετήσει διάφορες εκδηλώσεις - όχι πάντοτε επιτυχημένες. Ως πικρή ανάμνηση υπενθυμίζεται το ξέφρενο πάρτυ του ζεύγους Πατίτσα - Χρουσαλά, πριν κάποια χρόνια, όταν στα θρυλικά καταστρώματά του οι εγκατεστημένοι εκτυφλωτικοί προβολείς, οι χλιδάτοι μπουφέδες και η χορευτική πίστα με τα φωτορυθμικά για καρσιλαμάδες και τσιφτετέλια διέγραφαν τον ελάχιστο σεβασμό που οφειλόταν στην ιστορία του θωρηκτού, καθώς οι θαμώνες επιδίδονταν σε ασύδοτο νυχτερινό κλάμπινγκ, μετατρέποντας τις ηρωικές παραδόσεις του σε σόου εξεζητημένης σαπουνόπερας. 

Μετά τον σάλο που ξεσηκώθηκε για τη βεβήλωση ενός εθνικού μνημείου, η ηγεσία τόσο του Γενικού Επιτελείου Ναυτικού όσο και του υπουργείου Εθνικής Αμυνας αρνήθηκαν οποιαδήποτε παραχώρηση για ιδιωτικές εκδηλώσεις που προσβάλλουν το εθνικό συναίσθημα χάριν της επίδειξης της οικονομικής ισχύος ή λόγω της επιπολαιότητας ατόμων της σόουμπιζ που έχουν δημοσιότητα. Το «Γ. Αβέρωφ» ως πλωτό μουσείο διατίθεται έκτοτε μόνο για επισκέψεις χιλιάδων μαθητών και εκατοντάδων συλλόγων από ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό. 
**12 Μαρτίου  1910
Καθέλκυση του «Αβέρωφ»


Και πάλι στο Αιγαίο
Το όραμα για να εξέλθει και πάλι στο Αιγαίο αυτό το ιστορικό πολεμικό πλοίο γεννήθηκε ύστερα από την παρότρυνση ανθρώπων του Συλλόγου Οικολόγων Υδρας, αλλά και Ελλήνων αξιωματικών του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, οι οποίοι ζήτησαν την οικονομική στήριξη του κ. Γουλανδρή. Ο εφοπλιστής φαίνεται ότι έχει ανταποκριθεί θετικά στο αίτημα για οικονομική ενίσχυση, η οποία θα βοηθήσει στις εργασίες συντήρησης και ανακατασκευής μεγάλου μέρους του πλοίου. 

Oπως λένε άνθρωποι που γνωρίζουν το φιλανθρωπικό έργο του Αλέξανδρου Γουλανδρή, το όραμα να σηκώσει άγκυρα και να ξαναβγεί το θωρηκτό στη θάλασσα μπορεί πράγματι να υλοποιηθεί. Αυτό άλλωστε τονίζεται και στην τελευταία παράγραφο της επιστολής που έστειλε στον ίδιο ο Σύλλογος Οικολόγων Υδρας, με επικεφαλής τον πρόεδρό του Μανώλη Τσακίρη, ο οποίος τον παροτρύνει να χρηματοδοτήσει τις εργασίες συντήρησης του πλοίου. Συγκεκριμένα, η επιστολή αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων: «Ως τοπικός φορέας της γενέτειρας του Ναυμάχου Παύλου Κουντουριώτη και ως Ελληνες πολίτες, γνωρίζοντας τη διαχρονική ευαισθησία της οικογένειάς σας και τη δική σας προσωπικά στα εθνικά θέματα, σας παρακαλούμε θερμά να κάνετε ό,τι μπορείτε για τη σωτηρία του ιστορικού αυτού πολεμικού πλοίου. 

Και ίσως κάποτε μπορέσει, με την ελληνική σημαία αναρτημένη στον ιστό του, να ταξιδέψει ξανά στο Αιγαίο όχι ως απειλή, αλλά ως ισχυρό σύμβολο ειρήνης, εθνικής αξιοπρέπειας και αναγκαίας υπενθύμισης ότι το Αιγαίο ήταν, είναι και θα παραμείνει ελληνική θάλασσα, κοιτίδα του παγκόσμιου πολιτισμού». Για να μπορέσει όμως το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο να βγει στα ανοιχτά θα πρέπει προηγουμένως να εφοδιαστεί με νέες μηχανές, να ανακατασκευαστεί το κατάστρωμα και να γίνουν μεγάλες επισκευαστικές εργασίες και αντικαταστάσεις υλικών, κυρίως στο μηχανοστάσιό του. 

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, ο δικηγόρος του ομίλου του κ. Γουλανδρή, Δημήτρης Κωστόπουλος, θα έχει τις επόμενες ημέρες συναντήσεις με τους αρμόδιους φορείς του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού ώστε να εξετάσουν πώς και πότε θα δοθούν χρήματα για να ξεκινήσουν οι απαραίτητες αρχικές εργασίες στα σημαντικότερα μέρη του πολεμικού πλοίου και κατόπιν να γίνει ο δεξαμενισμός του, ώστε κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσει λειτουργήσει εν πλω. 

1 Σεπτεμβρίου 1911
Υποδοχή του πλοίου στον Φαληρικό Ορμο


Ποιος είναι ο Αλέξανδρος ΓουλανδρήςΧορηγός είναι η λειτουργία -με καταγωγή από την αρχαία Ελλάδα- που τιμά και με το παραπάνω ο «Μέγας Αλέξανδρος», όπως τον αποκαλούν όσοι γνωρίζουν τον Αλέξανδρο Γουλανδρή. Γιος του Νικόλαου Ι. Γουλανδρή, μαζί με τον αδελφό του Γιάννη και τον δίδυμό του Λεωνίδα συνέχισαν μετά τον θάνατο του πατέρα τους, το 1957, την οικογενειακή παράδοση στη ναυτιλία, ενώ η αδελφή τους Αννα συνέδεσε το όνομά της, ως σύζυγος του αείμνηστου ηθοποιού Δημήτρη Χορν, με το Ιδρυμα Γουλανδρή-Χορν. Ο κ. Γουλανδρής, διανύοντας πλέον την ένατη δεκαετία της ζωής του, παραμένει ένας απλός και προσιτός άνθρωπος, ο οποίος μοιράζει τη ζωή του μεταξύ Αθήνας, Χινίτσας στο Πόρτο Χέλι και Ελβετίας. Το σαλέ που διατηρεί στο Γκστάαντ έχει γίνει σημείο συνάντησης πολλών κορυφαίων εφοπλιστών και εξεχόντων συλλεκτών έργων τέχνης. 

Το όνομά του σπανίως εμφανίζεται στις κοσμικές στήλες, ενώ  φωτογραφίες του δεν έχουν δει το φως της δημο*σιότητας. 
Ανθρωπος πράος, αφοσιωμένος στην οικογένεια και τις επιχειρήσεις του, πέρα από το πάθος του για τη θάλασσα και την τέχνη προσφέρει αθόρυβο φιλανθρωπικό έργο εκεί που πιστεύει ότι η βοήθειά του θα πιάσει τόπο. Ακόμη και όταν η μοίρα θέλησε να χάσει τη μία από τις τρεις κόρες του, τη Βιολάντω, εκείνος και η σύζυγός του Μαριέττα δεν το έβαλαν κάτω. Μεγάλωσαν με τις αξίες και ανέθρεψαν με τις αρχές που και εκείνος είχε λάβει από την ανδριώτικη οικογένειά του τις άλλες δύο κόρες του, τη Μαρία-Λούλα και την Αλεξάνδρα. 

Σήμερα ο κ. Γουλανδρής, ο μόνος εν ζωή από τα τέσσερα αδέλφια του, συνεχίζει την ιστορία της οικογενειακής δυναστείας στη ναυτιλία μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους κληρονόμους και τη νέα γενιά των Γουλανδρήδων. Ο όμιλος, που φέρει το όνομα του Νικόλαου Γουλανδρή -N.J. Goulandris Group- πρωτοστατεί στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία με πλοία που φέρουν την ελληνική σημαία.  Το 1994 με δωρεά του ζεύγους Αλέκου και Μαριέττας Γουλανδρή εις μνήμην της κόρης τους Βιολάντως ανακατασκευάστηκε ο φάρος Τουρλίτης, στην Ανδρο, στην αρχική του μορφή και από τότε λειτουργεί. Σημαντική, επίσης, είναι η παρουσία του στον κόσμο της τέχνης. Δεκάδες πίνακες και διάφορα άλλα έργα κοσμούν τα σπίτια του σε Αθήνα, Πόρτο Χέλι και Ελβετία. Το όνομά του είχε γραφτεί πριν από τρία χρόνια στη «New York Post» όταν σε δημοπρασία του οίκου SothebyΆs πουλήθηκε, πάνω από 100 εκατ. δολάρια, το εξαίσιο γλυπτό του Αλμπέρτο Τζιακομέτι «Το Αρμα»
**Ο μαικήνας, εφοπλιστής, φιλάνθρωπος και συλλέκτης Αλέξανδρος Γουλανδρής


17 Οκτωβρίου 1944
Επιστροφή της εξόριστης κυβέρνησης


10 Ιουνίου 1984 
Γίνεται πλωτό μουσείο στον Φλοίσβο
**


ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σαλπάρει το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ την Τετάρτη!*

.Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/salpare...f-tin-tetarti/ .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eπειδή πολύ κουβέντα έχει γίνει κ αλλού,στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη το παίρνει,δεξαμενίστηκε εκεί δεκαετία 70.
Αν κ φαίνεται ότι το πάνε Σκαραμαγκά.
Σίγουρα θα αποδοθούν τιμές όταν περνάει από τον ΝΣ.
Ευτυχώς κ έδωσε τα χρήματα κάποιος εφοπλιστής γιατί θα ήταν πολύ ξεφτίλα γιά το εθνικό μας κειμήλιο...δεν θέλω ούτε να το σκέφτομαι!

----------


## Nautilia News

*Τα Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία Α.Ε. καλωσορίζουν το Θωρηκτό «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/ellinik...orikto-averof/ .

----------


## Joyrider

> Σίγουρα θα αποδοθούν τιμές όταν περνάει από τον ΝΣ.


Το θυμάμαι σαν χτες φίλε Βίκτωρα, όταν υπηρετούσα πριν 26 χρόνια να πηγαίνει πάλι στο Σκαραμαγκά για συντήρηση και να περνάει
στο στενό του Ναυστάθμου, όλα τα πλοία χτυπούσαν συνεχείς και στακάτες ακινησίες...συγκίνηση, σεβασμός και δέος, κρίμα που δούλευα 
πρωϊνή βάρδια σήμερα και και δεν μπορούσα να πιάσω ένα σημείο στο Πέραμα να το καμαρώσω να περνάει ξανά, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω
όταν θα τελειώσει να το δω ξανά στο δίαυλο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το θυμάμαι σαν χτες φίλε Βίκτωρα, όταν υπηρετούσα πριν 26 χρόνια να πηγαίνει πάλι στο Σκαραμαγκά για συντήρηση και να περνάει
> στο στενό του Ναυστάθμου, όλα τα πλοία χτυπούσαν συνεχείς και στακάτες ακινησίες...συγκίνηση, σεβασμός και δέος, κρίμα που δούλευα 
> πρωϊνή βάρδια σήμερα και και δεν μπορούσα να πιάσω ένα σημείο στο Πέραμα να το καμαρώσω να περνάει ξανά, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω
> όταν θα τελειώσει να το δω ξανά στο δίαυλο.


Φίλε joyrider τότε πήγε Ελευσίνα,μέχρι πρόσφατα το έβαζαν στις μπροσούρες του ναυπηγείου τις οποίες κρατώ στο αρχείο μου. Κ εγώ δεν μπόρεσα λόγω εργασίας να το φωτογραφίσω κ μάλιστα από το σπίτι μου,πέρασε πολύ κοντά.Έμαθα ότι μαζεύτηκε πολύς κόσμος στην Πειραϊκή.
Λέχθηκαν χθες στα κανάλια διάφορες ανακρίβειες κ υπερβολές όπως ότι ήταν τεχνολογικό επίτευγμα της εποχής του κ ότι γύρω πετούσε ελικόπτερο της...Αεροπορίας Στρατού.Στην πραγματικότητα ήταν το τελευταίο θωρακισμένο καταδρομικό που ναυπηγήθηκε στον κόσμο κ το ελικόπτερο ήταν Αegean Hawk του ΠΝ.
Το Ρ/Κ του ΠΝ που  παρίστατο "ως ει παρόν" :Distrust:  ,είναι το ΤΙΤΑΝ Α443 κατασκευής πρώην Ανατ.Γερμανίας.
Το συνόδευε η ΤΠΚ PITΣΟΣ Ρ71.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Φωτογραφίες από τη μεθόρμιση του Θ/Κ «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/fotogra...si-tou-averof/ .

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Καμμια φωτογραφια μεσα απο την δεξαμενη;


> *Φωτογραφίες από τη μεθόρμιση του Θ/Κ «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ»*
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/fotogra...si-tou-averof/ .

----------


## nauxa

Γραψε "αβερωφ shipfriends" στην αναζητηση του google images και θα δεις 3-4 ομορφες

----------


## Chosen_12

Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφες φώτος!!!! Μακάρι να δούμε και φώτο απο την εσωτερική συντήρηση.. Έχει ακουστεί κάτι και για συντήρηση στις μηχανές του? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γυρίσει στη θέση του αυτοδύναμο?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Α Π Ο Κ Λ Ε Ι Ε Τ ΑΙ.

----------


## Chosen_12

Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό ήταν το όραμα του Γουλανδρή! Νομίζω ότι και σε αυτό το forum είχε ανεφερθεί κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό ήταν το όραμα του Γουλανδρή! Νομίζω ότι και σε αυτό το forum είχε ανεφερθεί κάτι τέτοιο.


Όντως κ ευτυχώς που πλήρωσε αυτός γιά την επισκευή.Μεγάλο εγχείρημα γιά την Ελλάδα κ όχι μόνο, η αυτοδύναμη πλεύση γιά πλοίο αυτού του τύπου κ ηλικίας.
Απ' όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στον κόσμο διατηρητέο μεγάλο πολεμικό που να μπορεί να κινηθεί αυτοδύναμα.
Νομίζω μόνο κάτι ελάχιστα μικρά ταχύπλοα του Β' ΠΠ κ εντεύθεν , υπό προϋποθέσεις.

----------


## Chosen_12

Μακάρι να τα καταφέρουν! Νομίζω ότι θα έχει εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Ellinis

Θα ήταν εξαιρετικό εγχείρημα αλλά μετά από 70 σχεδον χρόνια ακινησίας; Παγκοσμίως δεν έχει ποτέ "αναστηθεί" μηχανολογικά πλοίο που έχει παραμείνει ακίνητο για τόσο διάστημα.
Μη ξεχνάμε οτι το πλοίο έκαιγε κάρβουνο. Δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει προσωπικό στο Π.Ν. που να είναι εξοικιωμένο με τέτοιο καύσιμο και τυχόν ανακατασκευή του μηχανοστασίου μάλλον θα αφαιρούσε από αυτό μέρος της ιστορίας του. Αναρωτιέμαι και ποιοί θα εκτελούσαν χρέη θερμαστών...  :Disturbed: 
Πάντως το πλοίο αντιμετώπιζε ήδη πριν τον πόλεμο προβλήματα στους λέβητες. Αντιγράφω μερικά σχετικά αποσπάσματα από το άρθρο "_Η δράση του Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό"_ που φιλοξένησε η "Ναυτική Ελλάς"



> _Η παλαιότητα των λεβήτων περιόριζε την ταχύτητα του σκάφους στους 12 κόμβους καθώς οι αυλοί τους, που έπρεπε να έχουν αντικατασταθεί προ ετών, παραγγέλθηκαν με καθυστέρηση το 1939 και δεν πρόλαβαν να φτάσουν στην Ελλάδα πριν την έναρξη των εχθροπραξιών. [...] Η ελληνική αντιπρόταση ήταν να πλεύσει το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ στις ΗΠΑ για να αντικατασταθούν οι λέβητες του με νέους που θα καίουν πετρέλαιο, η οποία όμως απορρίφθηκε από το βρετανικό Ναυαρχείο. Οι Βρετανοί θεωρούσαν πως ο πλους στην Αμερική με την «ταχύτητα ιστιοφόρου» θα το καταδίκαζε να γίνει θύμα ενός γερμανικού υποβρυχίου, αφετέρου το όλο εγχείρημα δεν δικαιολογήτω για ένα πλοίο με τόσο πεπαλαιωμένο οπλισμό. [...] Στις 11 Απριλίου [1941], το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ έκανε για πρώτη φορά μετά από πέντε χρόνια γυμνάσιο με πραγματικά πυρά. Στο πλήρωμα επικρατούσε τότε η άποψη ότι αν το πλοίο έκανε χρήση των πυροβόλων του, από τους κραδασμούς θα κατέρρεαν οι λέβητες. Συνολικά το πλοίο εκτέλεσε έξι ομοβροντίες χωρίς να παρουσιαστεί κάποια ανωμαλία στο λεβητοστάσιο, πέρα της πτώσης της ταχύτητας μιας και οι θερμαστές το είχαν εγκαταλείψει από το φόβο της κατάρρευσης των λεβήτων..._

----------


## Chosen_12

Το γεγονός ότι το πλοίο έχει σχετικά "απλές" παλινδρομικές μηχανές, καθιστά πιο εύκολη τη συντήρηση τους σε σχεση με το να είχε συγχρονες "πιο πολυπλοκες μηχανές", 70 χρόνια παρατημένες. 
Η αντικατάσταση των αυλών δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολη διαδικασία απο όσο ξέρω, όλα τα καράβια τις αντικαθιστούσαν κάθε τόσο.. Θεωρώ ότι το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι του εγχειρήματος, είναι η εύρεση ανταλλάκτικών. Θεωρώντας ότι, αυτά δεν υπάρχουν στην αγορά, νομίζω ότι με σύγχρονα μηχανήματα, οι κατάλληλοι άνθρωποι μπορούν να φτιάξουν replica κάποιου ανταλλακτικού σχετικά εύκολα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Από το πλοίο είχαν αφαιρεθεί οι προπέλες κ δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν οι άξονες.Αυτό μπορεί να φανεί σε φωτό από τον δεξαμενισμό.
Να σταθώ στην έλλειψη εκπαιδευμένων πληρωμάτων στο ΠΝ γιά ανθρακοκίνητο πλοίο αφού ακόμα κ οι πιό "σχετικοί" μηχανικοί κ θερμαστές στους ατμοστροβίλους σπανίζουν πλέον. Το ίδιο ισχύει κ γιά το εμπορικό ναυτικό γιά όσους θα μπορούσαν να προσφερθούν εθελοντικά.

Ας φροντίσουν να το διατηρούν  στην καλύτερη δυνατή κατάσταση,μιά αναβάθμιση  στα επίπεδα ΗΜS ΒΕLFAST είναι επιτευκτή  μόνο με δωρεές κ ασφαλώς με μεράκι.
 Όλα τα άλλα είναι ευσεβείς πόθοι

----------


## roussosf

> Από το πλοίο είχαν αφαιρεθεί οι προπέλες κ δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν οι άξονες.Αυτό μπορεί να φανεί σε φωτό από τον δεξαμενισμό.
> Να σταθώ στην έλλειψη εκπαιδευμένων πληρωμάτων στο ΠΝ γιά ανθρακοκίνητο πλοίο αφού ακόμα κ οι πιό "σχετικοί" μηχανικοί κ θερμαστές στους ατμοστροβίλους σπανίζουν πλέον. Το ίδιο ισχύει κ γιά το εμπορικό ναυτικό γιά όσους θα μπορούσαν να προσφερθούν εθελοντικά.
> 
> Ας φροντίσουν να το διατηρούν  στην καλύτερη δυνατή κατάσταση,μιά αναβάθμιση  στα επίπεδα ΗΜS ΒΕLFAST είναι επιτευκτή  μόνο με δωρεές κ ασφαλώς με μεράκι.
>  Όλα τα άλλα είναι ευσεβείς πόθοι


Το δύσκολο δεν είναι να βρεις μηχανικούς που να γνωρίζουν τον ατμό
Το δύσκολο είναι να βρεις άξονες , προπέλες και εάν μπορούν οι λέβητες να δουλέψουν με πετρέλαιο. Κοινώς "πιάσε το αυγό και κούρευτο"

----------


## Chosen_12

> Από το πλοίο είχαν αφαιρεθεί οι προπέλες κ δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν οι άξονες.Αυτό μπορεί να φανεί σε φωτό από τον δεξαμενισμό.
> Να σταθώ στην έλλειψη εκπαιδευμένων πληρωμάτων στο ΠΝ γιά ανθρακοκίνητο πλοίο αφού ακόμα κ οι πιό "σχετικοί" μηχανικοί κ θερμαστές στους ατμοστροβίλους σπανίζουν πλέον. Το ίδιο ισχύει κ γιά το εμπορικό ναυτικό γιά όσους θα μπορούσαν να προσφερθούν εθελοντικά.
> 
> Ας φροντίσουν να το διατηρούν  στην καλύτερη δυνατή κατάσταση,μιά αναβάθμιση  στα επίπεδα ΗΜS ΒΕLFAST είναι επιτευκτή  μόνο με δωρεές κ ασφαλώς με μεράκι.
>  Όλα τα άλλα είναι ευσεβείς πόθοι


Αυτό που λες για πηδάλιο, άξονες και προπέλα, το παρατήρησα. Απλά δεν έχω καταλάβει εάν είχαν αφαιρεθεί το παρελθόν, ή τα αφέρεσαν τώρα, στο δεξαμενισμό για συντήριση!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το δύσκολο δεν είναι να βρεις μηχανικούς που να γνωρίζουν τον ατμό
> Το δύσκολο είναι να βρεις άξονες , προπέλες και εάν μπορούν οι λέβητες να δουλέψουν με πετρέλαιο. Κοινώς "πιάσε το αυγό και κούρευτο"


Όσοι γνώριζαν από παλινδρομικές είναι μακαρίτες ή υπέργηροι.
Οι λέβητες ήταν υπό κατάρρευση στον τελευταίο πόλεμο κ είχαν βάλει Ινδούς ( ! ) κάτω.

----------


## roussosf

Φίλε μου Βικτωρα οι παλινδρομικες μηχανές είναι ότι πιο απλό έχει κατασκευάσει ο άνθρωπος .
Πιστεύω 'οτι και οι σημερινοί μηχανικοί ,τα νέα παιδιά "δεν κολώνουν" να ασχοληθούν με το αντικείμενο, ίσως είναι και μία πρόκληση 
Τα προβλήματα είναι αλλού....... και νομίζω ότι μάλλον είναι και άλυτα στη σημερινή εποχή....................

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρουμε πότε θα βγει από την Δεξαμενή?????

----------


## Chosen_12

> Φίλε μου Βικτωρα οι παλινδρομικες μηχανές είναι ότι πιο απλό έχει κατασκευάσει ο άνθρωπος .
> Πιστεύω 'οτι και οι σημερινοί μηχανικοί ,τα νέα παιδιά "δεν κολώνουν" να ασχοληθούν με το αντικείμενο, ίσως είναι και μία πρόκληση 
> Τα προβλήματα είναι αλλού....... και νομίζω ότι μάλλον είναι και άλυτα στη σημερινή εποχή....................


Όπως? Σε τι προβλήματα αναφέρεσαι?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως? Σε τι προβλήματα αναφέρεσαι?


O φίλος roussosf ως μηχανικός είπε την άποψή του κ τα προβλήματα είναι νομίζω αυτά που αναφέρθηκαν πιό πάνω.

----------


## Chosen_12

> O φίλος roussosf ως μηχανικός είπε την άποψή του κ τα προβλήματα είναι νομίζω αυτά που αναφέρθηκαν πιό πάνω.


Συγγνώμη, μάλλον εγώ κατάλαβα λάθος. Νόμιζα όταν είπε για "άλυτα" σημερινά προβλήματα, ότι αναφερόταν σε γραφειοκρατικά προβλήματα, ή χρηματοδοτικά σε σχέση με την υλοποίηση του έργου...  :Smile:

----------


## roussosf

> Συγγνώμη, μάλλον εγώ κατάλαβα λάθος. Νόμιζα όταν είπε για "άλυτα" σημερινά προβλήματα, ότι αναφερόταν σε γραφειοκρατικά προβλήματα, ή χρηματοδοτικά σε σχέση με την υλοποίηση του έργου...


Είναι και αυτά μέσα στο κόλπο.......................

----------


## pantelis2009

*Αποδεξαμενισμός - Μεθόρμιση ΘΚ «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ»*Ιουλ 24, 2017


μέγεθος γραμματοσειράς     Εκτύπωση E-mail


        Από το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού ανακοινώνεται ότι την *Τετάρτη 26 Ιουλίου 2017* το* Θ/Κ «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ»*, προγραμματίζεται να επαναπλεύσει στην μόνιμη θέση ελλιμενισμού του, στο ¶λσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης, στη Μαρίνα Φλοίσβου στο Τροκαντερό, μετά την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση των προγραμματισμένων εργασιών δεξαμενισμού, συντήρησης και επισκευής του σκάφους.
        Ειδικότερα, το ιστορικό πλοίο ρυμουλκούμενο αφίχθη στις εγκαταστάσεις των Ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά, την 24 Απριλίου 2017, οπότε και ανελκύστηκε σε δεξαμενή, προκειμένου να αναληφθούν οι προγραμματισμένες εργασίες συντήρησης / επισκευής του, εκ των οποίων οι κυριότερες ήταν:
α.      Ναυπηγική επιθεώρηση της μεταλλικής κατασκευής του σκάφους (εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά) και εκτέλεση ελασματουργικών εργασιών επισκευής.
β.      Αντικατάσταση συστήματος προστασίας / χρωματισμού σε ύφαλα και έξαλα του σκάφους.
γ.      Συντήρηση του χρωματικού συστήματος προστασίας σε εσωτερικά διαμερίσματα / στεγανά.
δ.      Αφαίρεση όλου του παλαιού ξύλινου καταστρώματος και συντήρηση/επισκευή του μεταλλικού υποστρώματος.
        Η επανατοποθέτηση του κύριου καταστρώματος καθώς και εναπομείνασες στοχευμένες εργασίες συντήρησης και αναβάθμισης εσωτερικών χώρων του πλοίου, πρόκειται να ολοκληρωθούν το προσεχές διάστημα, στη μόνιμη θέση ελλιμενισμού του. Ως εκ τούτου δεν θα είναι δυνατή η υποδοχή επισκεπτών έως την πλήρη ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών, η οποία τοποθετείται περί τα μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου 2017, οπότε η «Ναυαρχίδα όλων των Ελλήνων» θα είναι έτοιμη να υποδεχθεί και πάλι τους επισκέπτες της και να συνεχίζει να εμπνέει εθνική υπερηφάνεια, αισιοδοξία, ακάθεκτη ορμητικότητα και αξιοπρέπεια.
        Ο δεξαμενισμός του Θ/Κ «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ» ήταν επιτακτικός καθώς και η εκτέλεση των εργασιών συντήρησης για την ασφαλή πλευστότητά του, προκειμένου να διατηρηθεί ο ρόλος του, ως πλωτό μνημείο της Ελληνικής Ναυτικής Ιστορίας.
        Για την εκτέλεση των εν λόγω εργασιών εξασφαλίσθηκαν χορηγίες, οι οποίες κάλυψαν τις ανάγκες προμήθειας υλικών και παροχής υπηρεσιών.
        Κατά τον επανάπλου του Θ/Κ «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ» στη μόνιμη θέση ελλιμενισμού του στον όρμο Φαλήρου επιτρέπεται και παράλληλα ενθαρρύνεται η τιμητική συνοδεία του από πλωτά σκάφη ιδιωτών ή Συλλόγων, από τον όρμο Κανελλόπουλου (Σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων) έως τις προσβάσεις Μαρίνας Φλοίσβου.

Αντιπλοίαρχος Σπυρίδων Πολλάτος ΠΝ*Εκπρόσωπος Τύπου ΓΕΝ*

----------


## sv1xv

> Από το πλοίο είχαν αφαιρεθεί οι προπέλες κ δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν οι άξονες.


Όντως, ήδη το 1986 με τον μακαρίτη πλέον Γ. Οσίπωφ είχαμε κατεβεί και σε τμήματα που δεν είναι πλέον επισκέψιμα. Δεν υπήρχαν προπέλες και άξονες. 

Επίσης σχετικά με το κάρβουνο, νομίζω ότι όλα τα παλαιά πλοία του στόλου είχαν γυρίσει σε πετρέλαιο (μαζούτ) γύρω στο 1925.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επίσης σχετικά με το κάρβουνο, νομίζω ότι όλα τα παλαιά πλοία του στόλου είχαν γυρίσει σε πετρέλαιο (μαζούτ) γύρω στο 1925.


Κατηγορηματικά έκαιγε κάρβουνο,έχει γραφεί κ κάπου εδώ πχ με την κακής ποιότητας που είχε πάρει από Ινδίες , τους Ινδούς θερμαστές κ ανθρακείς αφού οι Έλληνες αρνούνταν να κατεβούν κάτω λόγω των συνθηκών στο μηχανοστάσιο.Αν είναι δυνατόν να συνέβησαν τέτοια κρούσματα απείθιας σε πολεμικό πλοίο κ μάλιστα εν καιρώ πολέμου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Κατηγορηματικά έκαιγε κάρβουνο,έχει γραφεί κ κάπου εδώ πχ με την κακής ποιότητας που είχε πάρει από Ινδίες , τους Ινδούς θερμαστές κ ανθρακείς αφού οι Έλληνες αρνούνταν να κατεβούν κάτω λόγω των συνθηκών στο μηχανοστάσιο.Αν είναι δυνατόν να συνέβησαν τέτοια κρούσματα απείθιας σε πολεμικό πλοίο κ μάλιστα εν καιρώ πολέμου.


Όπως τα λες είναι, και έχουμε νομίζω αναφέρει μια προσπάθεια που έγινε τότε - στην Ινδία - να ραντίζουν το κάρβουνο με πετρέλαιο. Ο τότε κυβερνήτης Πετρόπουλος αναφέρει οτι πέτυχε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, αλλά αργότερα στο Σουέζ το ξυλώσανε γιατί το θεωρούσαν επικίνδυνο και παρήγαγε υπερβολικο καπνό. 

Για τα περί απειθαρχίας, αξίζει κανείς να διαβάσει το βιβλίο του Πετρόπουλου. Οι ναύτες ψήνανε στους λέβητες κοτόπουλα που έκλεψαν από το ψυγείο των αξιωματικών και οταν επιβλήθηκαν ποινές κάνανε διαμαρτυρία και χρειάστηκε να κατέβει αξιωματικός (νομίζω ο Σπανίδης) κρατώντας περίστροφο για να ξαναπιάσουν δουλειά... Τελικά τον Πετρόπουλο τον κυνηγήσε το πλήρωμα γιατί προσπάθησε να επιβάλει πειθαρχεία και αναγκάστηκε να αποβιβαστεί στη Βομβάη... Δυστυχώς μαύρες σελίδες της ιστορίας του πλοίου που κάποιοι στο ΓΕΝ το θεωρούσαν άχρηστο και του φορτώνανε τη σάρα και τη μάρα για πλήρωμα.




> Όντως, ήδη το 1986 με τον μακαρίτη πλέον Γ. Οσίπωφ  είχαμε κατεβεί και σε τμήματα που δεν είναι πλέον επισκέψιμα. Δεν  υπήρχαν προπέλες και άξονες.


Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μας πει κάποιος που γνωρίζει τι απέγιναν οι μπρούντζινες προπελες  :Disturbed:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήταν οι συνέπειες του ότι είχε υπεισέλθει η πολιτική στο στράτευμα,στην προκειμένη περίπτωση πληρώματα προερχόμενα από το Εμπορικό Ναυτικό αριστερώνιφρονημάτων.Οι άλλοι έκαναν πόλεμο κ εμείς κίνημα ( Απρίλιος 1944) κ αν δεν ήταν ο ναύαρχος Βούλγαρης να επέμβει αποφασιστικά,οι Άγγλοι θα βύθιζαν τον Στόλο.
Σε παλιό Ships Μοnthly είχα διαβάσει απαξιωτικά σχόλια γιά τον βετεράνο 4 πολέμων κ το πλήρωμά του.
Όσες γιά τις προπέλες εφόσον δεν είναι στο πλοίο,θα ήθελα να κοσμούν την είσοδο του ΓΕΝ ή του ΑΣ,αλλά ποιός ξέρει;

----------


## sv1xv

> Από το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού ανακοινώνεται ότι την Τετάρτη 26 Ιουλίου 2017 το Θ/Κ Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ προγραμματίζεται να επαναπλεύσει στην μόνιμη θέση ελλιμενισμού του...


Μια και αύριο το μεσημέρι θα βρίσκομαι στον Πειραιά, μήπως ξέρουμε ώρες, έστω και κατά προσέγγιση ?

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην πρώτη φωτο τραβηγμένη από την Κυνόσουρα την ώρα που τα P/K Καραπιπέρης New Gener & Leon του Λεμπουσάκη το πέρασαν μπροστά από το ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας όπου όλα τα πλοία απέτισαν τιμή με τις μπουρού τους και στη δεύτερη την ώρα που περνά μπροστά από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ με το ελικόπτερο του ΠΝ να το συνοδεύει. 

ΑΒΕΡΩΦ-14-26-07-2017.jpg ΑΒΕΡΩΦ-20-26-07-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να αναφέρουμε ότι στην πρώτη φωτο φαίνεται και το P/K ΤΙΤΑΝ του Π.Ν. (τώρα έμαθα ότι ήταν αυτό ....δεν φαίνεται λόγο απόστασης ). :Cool New:

----------


## Ellinis

> Φοβερό ντοκουμέντο! Ενδεχομένως να  πρόκειται για την μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη σε πιο πρώιμη μορφή  απ' τη σημερινή, καθώς ένας κι απ' τους λόγους όπου φέρει μήκος 150  μέτρων είναι για να χωράει το Αβέρωφ.





> Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος οτι είχα και μια φωτογραφία του ΑΒΕΡΩΦ στου  Βασιλειάδη αλλά δεν μπορώ να την εντοπίσω...





> Το είχα δει να δεξαμενίζεται στου Βασιλειάδη τη δεκαετία 70. Όταν το έκαναν μουσείο,πήγε Ελευσίνα.


Βρέθηκε και η φωτογραφία που έλεγα, η οποία προέρχεται από ετήσιο έντυπο του ΟΠΛ αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω σημειωμένο το έτος. Η λεζάντα λέει τα υπόλοιπα. 

averof.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να αναφέρουμε ότι στην πρώτη φωτο φαίνεται και το P/K ΤΙΤΑΝ του Π.Ν. (τώρα έμαθα ότι ήταν αυτό ....δεν φαίνεται λόγο απόστασης ).


Είναι το πιό καινούργιο του ΠΝ κ δεν ξέρουμε πόσα  είναι ενεργά.Χρειάζεσαι φροντιστήριο στα Ρ/Κ του ΠΝ :Fat: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο καθένας ....στον τομέα του. :Kiwi Fruit:

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά, ο Αβέρωφ έπιασε κάβο ντόρο και δεν πήραμε είδηση!

----------


## threshtox

Aυτό ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω. Ανοιχτά του Πατρόκλου αυτή τη στιγμή.. Καλό ταξίδι να έχει η ναυαρχίδα και καλή επιστροφή στη βάση.

----------


## a.molos

Μετά το πέρας των εργασιών συντήρησης είχε ανακοινωθεί από το Γ.Ε.Ν, ότ υπάρχει η σκέψη το Θ/Κ να 'ανέβει'  στη Θεσσαλονίκη για τους εορτασμούς της πόλεως, απελευθέρωση, έπος 1940, πολιούχος κλπ.
Η σκέψη αυτή λοιπόν έγινε πράξη  και τώρα το θρυλικό πλοίο πλέει και πάλι στο Αιγαίο, μετά απο  70+ χρόνια, αυτή η φορά όμως με η βοήθεια  ρυμουλκών. Καλή  άφιξη να έχει, και να ζήσει πάλι στιγμές  δόξας στην συμπρωτεύουσα.

----------


## threshtox

> Μετά το πέρας των εργασιών συντήρησης είχε ανακοινωθεί από το Γ.Ε.Ν, ότ υπάρχει η σκέψη το Θ/Κ να 'ανέβει'  στη Θεσσαλονίκη για τους εορτασμούς της πόλεως, απελευθέρωση, έπος 1940, πολιούχος κλπ.
> Η σκέψη αυτή λοιπόν έγινε πράξη  και τώρα το θρυλικό πλοίο πλέει και πάλι στο Αιγαίο, μετά απο  70+ χρόνια, αυτή η φορά όμως με η βοήθεια  ρυμουλκών. Καλή  άφιξη να έχει, και να ζήσει πάλι στιγμές  δόξας στην συμπρωτεύουσα.


Για την σκέψη είχαμε διαβάσει. Από τη σκέψη, όμως, μέχρι την υλοποίηση υπάρχει μια απόσταση, που καλύφθηκε και έτσι πιαστήκαμε όλοι εξ απήνης..
Ας είναι..τους συγχωρούμε.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στις 13:10 τοπική παράλαξε το Σούνιο. Ηταν να φυγει από εχτές τελικά έφυγαν σήμερα το πρωί.
Ας δούμε το σχετικό δελτίο τύπου:
Από το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού ανακοινώνεται ότι πρωινές ώρες της* Πέμπτης 05 Οκτωβρίου 2017,* το *Θ/Κ «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ»* απέπλευσε  από τη μόνιμη θέση ελλιμενισμού του στη Μαρίνα Φλοίσβου και πλέει για  το λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης, όπου θα παραμείνει έως τις αρχές Νοεμβρίου 2017.          Σκοπός του πλου είναι το Θ/Κ «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ», το «Θωρηκτό της  νίκης» να βρεθεί κοντά στους κατοίκους της Βόρειας Ελλάδας, οι οποίοι θα  έχουν την ευκαιρία να το επισκεφθούν και να γνωρίσουν από κοντά το  ένδοξο πλοίο το οποίο συνέδεσε άρρηκτα το όνομά του με τη διαμόρφωση της  νεότερης ελληνικής ιστορίας χωρίς ουδέποτε να γνωρίσει την ήττα.
          Στο πλαίσιο του κατάπλου και της παραμονής του Θ/Κ «Γ.  ΑΒΕΡΩΦ» στη Θεσσαλονίκη, πέραν των εκδηλώσεων «ΒΟΤΣΕΙΑ 2017» και της  καθιερωμένης συμμετοχής τμημάτων του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στην παρέλαση  της επετείου της 28ης Οκτωβρίου, προγραμματίζεται η διοργάνωση σειράς  εκδηλώσεων, οι οποίες μεταξύ άλλων θα περιλαμβάνουν, επίσκεψη Σχολείων  και ξενάγηση επί του πλοίου, συμμετοχή της μπάντας του Πολεμικού  Ναυτικού σε συναυλίες στον προβλήτα ελλιμενισμού του Θ/Κ «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ» και  στο Βασιλικό Θέατρο, ιστιοπλοϊκούς αγώνες με συμμετοχή τοπικών  ναυταθλητικών συλλόγων, έκθεση αφιερωμένη στο Ναύαρχο Βότση, ημερίδα με  θέμα "Το Τρισχιλιετές Μέγα της Θαλάσσης Κράτος", και επίδειξη από Ομάδα  Υποβρύχιων Καταστροφών σε θαλάσσιο χώρο του λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης.
          Κατά την τελική φάση του πλου του Θ/Κ «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ» στη  Θεσσαλονίκη επιτρέπεται και παράλληλα ενθαρρύνεται η τιμητική συνοδεία  του από πλωτά σκάφη ιδιωτών ή Συλλόγων.
          Σημειώνεται, ότι το Θ/Κ «Γ. ΑΒΕΡΩΦ», θα πλεύσει για πρώτη  φορά μακριά από τη μόνιμη θέση ελλιμενισμού του, μετά το 1945 όπου  ολοκλήρωσε την ενεργό του υπηρεσία και το 1986 όπου μεθόρμισε από τον  Πόρο, αρχικά στη Μαρίνα Ζέας και στη μετέπειτα σημερινή του θέση, στη  Μαρίνα Φλοίσβου στο Τροκαντερό.

Αντιπλοίαρχος Σπυρίδων Πολλάτος ΠΝ


Φωτογραφίες από τον πρωινό απόπλου μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ. 

*

----------


## Ellinis

Ασφαλώς μια εξαιρετική πρωτοβουλία του Π.Ν. και είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα τύχει της ανάλογης αποδοχής. Είχα διαβάσει οτι υπήρχε η σκέψη να παραμείνει για αρκετό διάστημα στο βορά προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί η ρυμούλκηση του προς νότο κατά τη διάρκεια του χειμώνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ασφαλώς μια εξαιρετική πρωτοβουλία του Π.Ν. και είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα τύχει της ανάλογης αποδοχής. Είχα διαβάσει οτι υπήρχε η σκέψη να παραμείνει για αρκετό διάστημα στο βορά προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί η ρυμούλκηση του προς νότο κατά τη διάρκεια του χειμώνα.


Ελπίζω να έχουν πάρει τα μέτρα τους,σε αυτό το κράτος δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με την ευκαιρία ας δούμε τις σελίδες του ημερολογίου του πλοίου από το πρώτο ταξίδι από Φάληρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη στις 24~25 Οκτωβρίου 1914 (πριν 103 χρόνια) όπως έχψουν ψηφιοποιηθέι από την Υπηρεσία Ιστορίας Ναυτικού *εδώ*. Ο πρώτος κατάπλους του Αβέρωφ στη Θεσσαλονίκη ήταν στις 20 Μαίου του 1913 αλλά τότε ταξίδεψα από το Μούδρο της Λήμνου στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Το πρώτο εκέινο ταξίδι από Φάληρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη πήρε εικοσιεννιά (29) ώρες από 10 υης 24-10 έως 15 της 25-10 με ταχύτητα 10 κόμβων . Το φετεινό θα πάρει σαρανταοβτάωρο ίσως και παραπάνω ώστε να εξασφαλιστεί η ασφάλεια του [λοίου.

----------


## alkeos

Το Αβέρωφ στην εξωτερική πλευρά του 1ου Προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης

PA150009.jpgPA150068.jpgPA150070.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Από το πλοίο είχαν αφαιρεθεί οι προπέλες κ δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν οι άξονες.Αυτό μπορεί να φανεί σε φωτό από τον δεξαμενισμό.





> Αυτό που λες για πηδάλιο, άξονες και προπέλα, το παρατήρησα. Απλά δεν έχω καταλάβει εάν είχαν αφαιρεθεί το παρελθόν, ή τα αφέρεσαν τώρα, στο δεξαμενισμό για συντήριση!





> Όντως, ήδη το 1986 με τον μακαρίτη πλέον Γ. Οσίπωφ είχαμε κατεβεί και σε τμήματα που δεν είναι πλέον επισκέψιμα. Δεν υπήρχαν προπέλες και άξονες.


Να και μια φωτογραφία από την πρύμνη του πλοίου κατά τη διάρκεια του δεξαμενισμού που φανερώνει ότι είχαμε συζητήσει πριν λίγες εβδομάδες. Πηδάλιο, προπέλες και άξονες έχουν αφαιρεθεί. Το τι απέγιναν αποτελεί μάλλον μια μαύρη σελίδα στην ιστορία του Π.Ν.

avero.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όταν το είδα δεκαετία 70 στου Βασιλειάδη όλα είχαν αφαιρεθεί.Εκτίμηση μου,πρέπει να αφαιρέθηκαν τότε που παροπλίστηκε σε μιά εποχή που όλα τα έβλεπαν γιά παλιοσίδερα αφού δεν υπήρχε μουσειακή κουλτούρα.Εκτός κ αν οι προπέλες,λέω μήπως,κοσμούν την είσοδο κάποιας υπηρεσίας. Γνωρίζει κανείς;;;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι προπέλες του Αβέρωφ είχαν διαμετρο 5,2 μέτρα δεν θα περνούσαν απαρατήρητες αν ήταν σε κάποια είσοδο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όταν το είδα δεκαετία 70 στου Βασιλειάδη όλα είχαν αφαιρεθεί. Εκτίμηση μου, πρέπει να αφαιρέθηκαν τότε που παροπλίστηκε σε μιά εποχή που όλα τα έβλεπαν γιά παλιοσίδερα αφού δεν υπήρχε μουσειακή κουλτούρα.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ. Το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε το 1952, και πιθανότατα κανείς τότε δεν είχε σκεφτεί ότι θα συνέχιζε να υπάρχει και εξηνταπέντε ολόκληρα χρόνια αργότερα, το πιό πιθανό είναι το να το στέλνανε μετά από λίγο καιρό για σκραπ. Ας συνυπολογίσουμε ότι στην Ελλάδα του 1952, σε μιά χώρα πάμφτωχη που μόλις είχε βγει από έναν παγκόσμιο και έναν εμφύλιο πόλεμο, ελάχιστες πολιτιστικές - μουσειακές ανησυχίες θα υπήρχαν για ένα απόμαχο 40χρονο πολεμικό πλοίο.

Διαφορετικά τα βλέπουμε εμείς σήμερα τα πράγματα, 107 χρόνια μετά την ναυπήγηση του ιστορικού πράγματι θωρηκτού, και σίγουρα διαφορετικά τα βλέπανε εν έτει 1952.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ. Το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε το 1952, και πιθανότατα κανείς τότε δεν είχε σκεφτεί ότι θα συνέχιζε να υπάρχει και εξηνταπέντε ολόκληρα χρόνια αργότερα, το πιό πιθανό είναι το να το στέλνανε μετά από λίγο καιρό για σκραπ. Ας συνυπολογίσουμε ότι στην Ελλάδα του 1952, σε μιά χώρα πάμφτωχη που μόλις είχε βγει από έναν παγκόσμιο και έναν εμφύλιο πόλεμο, ελάχιστες πολιτιστικές - μουσειακές ανησυχίες θα υπήρχαν για ένα απόμαχο 40χρονο πολεμικό πλοίο.
> 
> Διαφορετικά τα βλέπουμε εμείς σήμερα τα πράγματα, 107 χρόνια μετά την ναυπήγηση του ιστορικού πράγματι θωρηκτού, και σίγουρα διαφορετικά τα βλέπανε εν έτει 1952.


'Οντως έτσι είχαν τα πράγματα κ  υπήρχαν σκέψεις γιά την διάλυση ενός πλοίου ήδη καταξιωμένου,βετεράνου 2 παγκοσμίων ,2 βαλκανικών πολέμων κ ενός ελληνοτουρκικού πολέμου.
Αυτή η κουλτούρα που υπήρχε σε Ευρώπη κ Αμερική δλδ το να διατηρείται κάθε τι παλιό που έχει ιστορική αξία,στην Ελλάδα με εξαιρεση τα αρχαιολογικά μουσεία,αναπτύχθηκε μάλλον τις τελευταίες 2 δεκαετίες.
Έχει χαθεί πολύτιμο υλικό όχι μόνο σε αντικείμενα αλλά κ αρχειακό όπως φωτογραφίες κ έγγραφα.

----------


## threshtox

Ας είμαστε τουλάχιστον ευχαριστημενοι, που ένα πολύτιμο κομμάτι της νεότερης ναυτικής μας ιστορίας έχει διασωθεί.

Βέβαια, σε μια έξυπνη χώρα, αυτό το πλοίο-μουσείο θα ήταν ένα ατελείωτο χρυσορυχείο..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Έχει χαθεί πολύτιμο υλικό όχι μόνο σε αντικείμενα αλλά κ αρχειακό όπως φωτογραφίες κ έγγραφα.


Το "πολύτιμο υλικό" (ιστορικής αξίας) φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ έχει δυστυχώς κάποιες "ιδιαιτερότητες". Αφενός όταν το κατέχεις συνήθως σαπίζει σε κάποιον χώρο, κάποιο συρτάρι, κάποιο πατάρι ή αποθήκη, αφετέρου είθισται να χαρακτηρίζεται ως πολύτιμο όταν πιά δεν το κατέχεις. Και δεν το τοποθετώ το θέμα μόνο σε επίπεδο κρατικό - δημοσίων φορέων. Πόσοι από εμάς (ειδικά οι μεγαλύτεροι σε ηλικία) δεν πετάξαμε σε παλαιότερες δεκαετίες "ελαφρά τη καρδία" παλιατζούρες που σήμερα θα είχαν ιδιαίτερη αξία, οικονομική ή και μουσειακή ακόμα.

Συγγνώμη αν βγαίνω εκτός θέματος, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να είχα σήμερα στην κατοχή μου μία BUICK ή μία CADILLAC του 1950, από αυτές που κατά δεκάδες πετάχτηκαν και διαλύθηκαν σε κάποια μάντρα αυτοκινήτων ως σαράβαλα, ή έστω και το κλασσικό πικάπ TEPPAZ του πατέρα μου, που κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '80 το πετάξαμε στα σκουπίδια γιατί είχε καεί ο μετασχηματιστής του (και ήταν και ....παλιατζούρα).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το "πολύτιμο υλικό" (ιστορικής αξίας) φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ έχει δυστυχώς κάποιες "ιδιαιτερότητες". Αφενός όταν το κατέχεις συνήθως σαπίζει σε κάποιον χώρο, κάποιο συρτάρι, κάποιο πατάρι ή αποθήκη, αφετέρου είθισται να χαρακτηρίζεται ως πολύτιμο όταν πιά δεν το κατέχεις. Και δεν το τοποθετώ το θέμα μόνο σε επίπεδο κρατικό - δημοσίων φορέων. Πόσοι από εμάς (ειδικά οι μεγαλύτεροι σε ηλικία) δεν πετάξαμε σε παλαιότερες δεκαετίες "ελαφρά τη καρδία" παλιατζούρες που σήμερα θα είχαν ιδιαίτερη αξία, οικονομική ή και μουσειακή ακόμα.
> 
> Συγγνώμη αν βγαίνω εκτός θέματος, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να είχα σήμερα στην κατοχή μου μία BUICK ή μία CADILLAC του 1950, από αυτές που κατά δεκάδες πετάχτηκαν και διαλύθηκαν σε κάποια μάντρα αυτοκινήτων ως σαράβαλα, ή έστω και το κλασσικό πικάπ TEPPAZ του πατέρα μου, που κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '80 το πετάξαμε στα σκουπίδια γιατί είχε καεί ο μετασχηματιστής του (και ήταν και ....παλιατζούρα).


K εγώ θα ήθελα ένα Chevrolet Impala που ζαχάρωνα μικρός στη Χίο!

Το πρόβλημα είναι εκτός από οικονομικό,είναι νοοτροπίας κ έλλειψη μηχανικής παιδείας.
Από παλιά σε σοβαρές χώρες μόλις το αντικείμενο (πλοιάριο,άρμα,αεροπλάνο κλπ) αποσυρθεί τις περισσότερες  φορές καταλήγει σε μουσείο.Αν είναι μάλιστα πλοίο τότε σύλλογοι φίλων κ βετεράνων,κυρίως σε ΗΠΑ,Αγγλία, φροντίζουν γιά την διατήρησή του.
Όσο αφορά το αρχειακό υλικό,βασικά φωτογραφίες, 2 παραδείγματα διότι έχει σχέση κ με τον ιδιωτικό τομέα:
Όταν πρό διαδικτύου ζητούσα φωτό πλοίων μού έλεγαν κάποιοι "μα χαρτιά μαζεύετε;" ή γιά παλαιότερα πλοία ότι δεν έχουν ενώ οι ξένες εταιρείες μου έστελναν αβέρτα κ μάλιστα κελεπούρια.
Είχε το ΠΝ κάποιες γερμανικές τορπιλακάτους κλάσης Μοewe από τις οποίες δεν υπάρχει φωτό ούτε στο διαδίκτυο,ούτε σε βιβλίο.Με το ζόρι το ΓΕΝ μου έστειλε μιά σκαναρισμένη της κακιάς ώρας.Αντίθετα στην Γερμανία βρήκα πολλές κ άριστης ποιότητας απο βιβλιοπωλείο που έχει επίσημες του Γερμ.ΠΝ κ όχι μόνο.

Επειδή αφορά μηχανοκίνητα,σε μιά χώρα που δεν είχε ποτέ άξια λόγου βιομηχανία, άρα χωρίς μηχανική παιδεία, πώς περιμένουμε να υπάρχει κ η ανάλογη κουλτούρα γιά διατήρηση τέτοιων αντικειμένων. Όλα παίζουν τον ρόλο τους.

Νομίζω ότι ξεφύγαμε αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο.Ας με συγχωρέσουν οι δ/στές.

----------


## nauxa

Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος να μας πει για ποιο λογο αφαιρεθηκαν τα ξυλινα καταστρωματα κατα τον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο? Ηταν η κατασταση τους τοσο τραγικη? Υπαρχει καποια προοπτικη για επανατοποθετηση?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος να μας πει για ποιο λογο  αφαιρεθηκαν τα ξυλινα καταστρωματα κατα τον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο? Ηταν η  κατασταση τους τοσο τραγικη? Υπαρχει καποια προοπτικη για  επανατοποθετηση?


Όπως διαβάζουμε* εδώ* αφαιρέθηκε το ξύλινο καταστρωμα και συνητρήθηκε το υπόστρωμα που όπως φάινεται στις φωτογραφίες είχε φθορές και σκουρίες. Δεν πρόλαβέ να τοποθετηθεί το νέο κατάστρωμα πρις το ταξίδι στη Θεσσαλονίκη και θα τοποθετηθεί μεά την επιτροφή στο Φάληρο. Το ξύλινο κατάστρωμα που υπήρχε είχε τοποθετηθεί το 1986 όταν εγινε μουσείο.

----------


## ktsim

παραταση παραμονης στην θεσσαλονικη, και πιθανες επισκεψεις στην λημνο και βολο...τοσα χρηματα που θα μαζευτουν δεν μπορουν να δωθουν να αποκατασταθουν οι μηχανες του πλοιου να πλεει αυτοδυναμο?.......

----------


## roussosf

> παραταση παραμονης στην θεσσαλονικη, και πιθανες επισκεψεις στην λημνο και βολο...τοσα χρηματα που θα μαζευτουν δεν μπορουν να δωθουν να αποκατασταθουν οι μηχανες του πλοιου να πλεει αυτοδυναμο?.......


Δεν είναι μόνο οι μηχανές . Αυτές άντε και τις φτιάχνεις .Δεν ξέρουμε αν υπάρχουν τυχόν παραμορφώσεις στο σκαρί ( deflection)που μπορεί να επηρεάζουν άξονες και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο............................

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οπως ειδαμε στις προηγουμενες σελιδες τιυ θέματος εχουν αφαιρεθεί οι αξονες ξαι προπελες και μαλιστα με τροπο που σεν μπορουν να ξανατοποθετηθουν εύκολα απο τη δεκαετια του 1950. Οπιτε θέλει τεράστιο ποσό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν είναι μόνο οι μηχανές . Αυτές άντε και τις φτιάχνεις .Δεν ξέρουμε αν υπάρχουν τυχόν παραμορφώσεις στο σκαρί ( deflection)που μπορεί να επηρεάζουν άξονες και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο............................


Όπως έχουμε πει, άξονες κ προπέλες δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## Ellinis

Μην ξεχνάμε οτι μερος της ιστορίας του σκάφους είναι και το μηχανοστάσιο που παρέμεινε μέχρι τέλους να τροφοδοτείται με κάρβουνο. Απο μόνο του πρέπει να είναι μοναδικό πλέον στην Ελλάδα και ίσως στη Μεσόγειο. Τυχόν αντικατάσταση των μηχανών θα αλλοίωνε την ιστορία του χώρου αλλά από την άλλη δεν νομίζω οτι είναι εφικτό να επισκευαστεί το υπάρχον μηχανοστάσιο. Πέρα των μηχανικών/τεχνικών δυσκολιών ενός εγχειρήματος επισκευής, τίθεται και θέμα επάνδρωσης και τεχνογνωσίας...

----------


## roussosf

Το ότι έχουν αφαιρεθεί άξονες και προπέλες το γνωρίζω.Εγώ παίρνω την περίπτωση που με το όποιο κόστος τα βρίσκουμε και θέλουμε να τα ξαναβάλουμε. Το ερώτημα είναι αν "έχει πάρει σασί" :Rapture:  , αυτά ξαναμπαίνουν????????????

----------


## Ellinis

Παράταση μέχρι τις 3 Δεκεμβρίου εχει δωθει για την παραμονή του πλοίου στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Στον πρώτο μήνα εκεί το επισκέφθηκαν 80.000 άτομα, οταν στο Φάληρο έχει 60'000 επισκέπτες το έτος.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σαν Θεσσαλονικιός, να βάλω μερικές φωτογραφίες κι εγώ με το Θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
DSC_0047ParAverof[1]PH.jpg DSC_0077ParAverof[1]PH.jpg DSC_0087ParAverof[1]PH.jpg DSC_0099ParAverof[1]PH - ANEVASA Nikon.jpg
Δυστυχώς λόγο έλειψης χρόνου, αμφιβάλω αν θα προλάβω να το επισκεφθώ κι εγώ.
Όσες φορές σκεφτόμουν να το επιχειρήσω να πάω, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να κάτσω και να περιμένω στη τεράστια ουρά...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το θρυλικό πλοίο βραβεύτηκε πρόσφατα στα Greek Shipping Awards 2017 της Lloyd's List ως το πλοίο της χρονιάς!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σαν Θεσσαλονικιός, να βάλω μερικές φωτογραφίες κι εγώ με το Θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
> DSC_0047ParAverof[1]PH.jpg DSC_0077ParAverof[1]PH.jpg DSC_0087ParAverof[1]PH.jpg DSC_0099ParAverof[1]PH - ANEVASA Nikon.jpg
> Δυστυχώς λόγο έλειψης χρόνου, αμφιβάλω αν θα προλάβω να το επισκεφθώ κι εγώ.
> Όσες φορές σκεφτόμουν να το επιχειρήσω να πάω, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να κάτσω και να περιμένω στη τεράστια ουρά...


 Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι οι φωτογραφίες του καραβιού είναι εκπληκτικές. Το καράβι φωτισμένο είναι φανταστικό.

----------


## leo85

Αύριο Τρίτη 12-12-17 θα αναχώρηση από Θεσσαλονίκη για φλοίσβο, με συνοδεία την φρεγάτα Ελλη.

----------


## threshtox

Ξεκίνησε το πρωί το ταξίδι της επιστροφής στη βάση..Καλή επάνοδο στο θρυλικό πλοίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξεκίνησε το πρωί το ταξίδι της επιστροφής στη βάση..Καλή επάνοδο στο θρυλικό πλοίο.


Δεν εισακούσθηκαν κάποιες εκκλήσεις να πάει κ σε άλλα λιμάνια πχ στον Βόλο.
Γιά μένα κ στη Θεσ/νίκη που πήγε,πολύ ήταν.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη το επισκέφθηκε κόσμος που στην Αθήνα το επισκέφτονται σε 5 χρόνια.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλήθος του κόσμου που επισκέφθηκε το ιστορικό πλοίο στην Θεσσαλονίκη το δίμηνο περίπου που παρέμεινε εκεί, και το οποίο βέβαια βάσει στοιχείων αναλογεί στο πλήθος που το επισκέπτεται σε δύο χρόνια στην Αθήνα (και όχι πέντε), ήταν σίγουρα μια ενδιαφέρουσα και πολύ ευχάριστη παράμετρος σε αυτό του το ταξίδι.

Από εκεί και πέρα, σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε ανόμοιες καταστάσεις και πιστεύω και πως δεν χρειάζεται μία τέτοια αντιπαράθεση, δηλαδή ως προς το αν αναλογικά το επισκέφθηκαν περισσότεροι Θεσσαλονικείς ή Αθηναίοι. Το ιστορικό πλοίο βρίσκεται και λειτουργεί ως πλωτό μουσείο μόνιμα στον Φαληρικό όρμο επί δεκαετίες, κατά τις οποίες εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ανθρώπων το επισκέφθηκαν και το είδαν από κοντά. Στην Θεσσαλονίκη "ανέβηκε" για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, για να λάβει μέρος στις εορταστικές εκδηλώσεις της 26ης και 28ης Οκτωβρίου, και μάλιστα αρχικά ήταν προγραμματισμένο να παραμείνει εκεί για λιγότερο από ένα μήνα. Λογικό ήταν λοιπόν να θελήσουν να προλάβουν να το επισκεφθούν όσοι περισσότεροι ήταν δυνατόν, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και μαζικών επισκέψεων (σχολείων κ.λ.π.) που πολύ δύσκολα θα μπορούσαν να ξαναβρούν μία τέτοια ευκαιρία δεδομένης και της μεγάλης απόστασης ανάμεσα στην Θεσσαλονίκη και της "έδρας" του πλοίου στη μαρίνα του Φλοίσβου στην Αθήνα. Και ας μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια και την μεγάλη προβολή (απόλυτα δικαιολογημένη) που υπήρξε από όλα τα μέσα γι αυτήν την επίσκεψη.

Προσωπικά είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος πως κάτι παρόμοιο θα συνέβαινε και στην αντίστροφη περίπτωση. Αν δηλαδή το πλοίο έδρευε στην Θεσσαλονίκη και ερχόταν στην Αθήνα για μία μοναδική μικρής διάρκειας επίσκεψη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στη Θεσσαλονίκη το επισκέφθηκε κόσμος που στην Αθήνα το επισκέφτονται σε 5 χρόνια.....


Δεν το γράφω γιά αντιπαράθεση.Κάποιοι πήραν το ρίσκο να το φέρουν εκεί.Φαντάζεσαι να συνέβαινε κάτι στο εθνικό κειμήλιο κατά την διάρκεια του πλου;;; Kανονικά θα έπρεπε να εξαφανιστούν από προσώπου γης!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δε το είπα για να έρθουμε σε αντιπαράθεση.
Είμαι ένας από αυτούς που δεν το επισκέφθηκαν [δυστυχώς], γιατί οι ώρες επίσκεψης δε με βόλεψαν ποτέ σε σύγκριση με τις ώρες εργασίας μου, 
και στα ρεπό μου, συναντούσα μία τεράστια ουρά, που εννοείται πως δε γινόταν να περιμένω και να φάω το ρεπό μου σε μία ουρά με τεράστια αναμονή.
Ακούστηκε να ξανανέβει κάποια στιγμή. ΑΝ αληθεύει, θα το ξαναπροσπαθήσω.
Ακούστηκε επίσης, να προσπαθήσει να ξαναπλεύσει αυτοδύνομο. Για αυτό, δε φέρω γνώμη και άποψη...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κάποιοι πήραν το ρίσκο να το φέρουν εκεί. Φαντάζεσαι να συνέβαινε κάτι στο εθνικό κειμήλιο κατά την διάρκεια του πλου;;; Kανονικά θα έπρεπε να εξαφανιστούν από προσώπου γης!


Έχω την άποψη πως δεν επρόκειτο για κάποιο ρίσκο, τουλάχιστον πάντως όχι μεγαλύτερο από οποιαδήποτε άλλη ρυμούλκηση οποιουδήποτε άλλου πλοίου. Εκτός από το ότι αφενός μεν δεν υπήρχε κανένας επιτακτικός λόγος να "ανέβει" ντε και καλά στην Θεσσαλονίκη, και αφετέρου το Ελληνικό δημόσιο ευρύτερα δεν έχει την τάση να .....αναλαμβάνει ρίσκα (προτιμούν την ησυχία τους !!!), το πλοίο μόλις λίγους μήνες πριν είχε βγει από τρίμηνο δεξαμενισμό που περιελάμβανε εργασίες συντήρησης και επισκευές. Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ καν ότι θα το στέλνανε σε ταξίδι αν υπήρχε έστω και η παραμικρή αμφιβολία ως προς την "πλευσιμότητα" του, δεν υπήρχε κανένας λόγος να το κάνουν, και πολύ περισσότερο αξιωματικοί - υπάλληλοι του Ελληνικού δημοσίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχω την άποψη πως δεν επρόκειτο για κάποιο ρίσκο, τουλάχιστον πάντως όχι μεγαλύτερο από οποιαδήποτε άλλη ρυμούλκηση οποιουδήποτε άλλου πλοίου. Εκτός από το ότι αφενός μεν δεν υπήρχε κανένας επιτακτικός λόγος να "ανέβει" ντε και καλά στην Θεσσαλονίκη, και αφετέρου το Ελληνικό δημόσιο ευρύτερα δεν έχει την τάση να .....αναλαμβάνει ρίσκα (προτιμούν την ησυχία τους !!!), το πλοίο μόλις λίγους μήνες πριν είχε βγει από τρίμηνο δεξαμενισμό που περιελάμβανε εργασίες συντήρησης και επισκευές. Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ καν ότι θα το στέλνανε σε ταξίδι αν υπήρχε έστω και η παραμικρή αμφιβολία ως προς την "πλευσιμότητα" του, δεν υπήρχε κανένας λόγος να το κάνουν, και πολύ περισσότερο αξιωματικοί - υπάλληλοι του Ελληνικού δημοσίου.


Είναι ρίσκο γιά τον οποιονδήποτε αστάθμητο παράγοντα.Το ότι είχε κάνει εκτεταμένη επισκευή,έπαιξε ρόλο στο να μετακινηθεί με σιγουριά το
ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΚΕΙΜΗΛΙΟ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θ/Κ Γ. Αβέρωφ το έτος 1983 στον Πόρο και εγώ ....27 ετών. 

ΑΒΕΡΩΦ-32-1983-ΠΟΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ανοιχτό ξανά το Θ/Κ «Γ. Αβέρωφ» στο κοινό από τις 6 Φεβρουαρίου 2018*



_1 από 3_



__
__
__




_ 



_


_Συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες συντήρησης στο Θ/Κ «Γ. Αβερωφ», ώστε να είναι έτοιμο να δεχτεί επισκέπτες και σχολεία από την Τρίτη 6 Φεβρουαρίου 2018. Επισκέψεις μαθητών και οργανωμένων ομάδων προγραμματίζονται ΜΟΝΟ μετά από τηλεφωνική κράτηση στο 210-9888211, Τρίτη έως Παρασκευή 09:00-14:00._
_Ωράριο επισκέψεων:  Τρίτη έως Παρασκευή  : 09:00 – 14:00_
_Σάββατο-Κυριακή-Αργίες: 10:00-17:00

_
_ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## Στέφανος

πήγα να δώ κάτι άσχετο και παρατηρώντας το λέω: κάτι σαν να μου θυμίζει....

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.0080...1!1e3?hl=en-US

----------


## sv1xv

Ναι, το είχα δει στο Google Earth και το είχα αποθηκεύσει σε JPEG πριν αλλάξει. Η λήψη έχει σημειωμένη ημερομηνία 27 Απριλίου 2017.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ του Πόρου όπου βλέπουμε το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ πλήρως μινιαρισμένο. 
poros averof.jpg poros averof.jpg 

Βλέποντας το μου θύμισε το θωρηκτό NEVADA που το είχαν βάψει κόκκινο οι  αμερικάνοι στο πλαίσιο των ατομικών πειραμάτων στο Μπικίνι!
USS_Nevada_(BB-36)_Operation_Crossroads_Target_Ship.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η κάρτα πρέπει να χρονολογείται αρχές δεκαετίας 70 όπου θυμάμαι να δεξαμενίστηκε στου Βασιλειάδη κ ίσως να έγινε τότε αυτή η συντήρηση.

----------


## Ellinis

Αν προσέξεις δεξιά φαίνεται και ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Νομίζω οτι είναι το SARONIC STAR οπότε αυτό περιορίζει κάπως την περίοδο λήψης της φωτγραφίας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την περίπτωση κακόγουστου επιχρωματισμού την έχουμε σκεφτεί ??? Κάτι δεν μου κολλάει στην εικόνα, πολύ πολύ έντονο το κόκκινο - μπορντό, πολύ πλακάτο και σε μεγάλη έκταση πάνω στο πλοίο. Προσωπικά μου δείχνει εντελώς ψεύτικο.......

----------


## Ellinis

Και εμένα εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου αρχικά. Όμως κοιτάζοντας καλύτερα παρατήρησα τις κατά τόπους αποχρώσεις, τις σκιές πάνω στο μίνιον (π.χ. κάτω από την κούρμπα του καταστρώματος της πλώρης, πάνω στο φουγάρο από τον τριποδικό ιστό), το πως ξεχωρίζουν οι αλυσίδες των αγκυρών (δεν είναι πιτσιλισμένες από επιχρωματισμό), στοιχεία που στους κλασσικούς παλιούς επιχρωματισμούς δεν τα βλέπαμε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και τα σάτια (πάκτωνες για το ΠΝ) που διακρίνονται μαρτυρούν ότι γίνονται βαψίματα και άλλες εργασίες στο κύτος.

Στο τέυχος 596 της Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης *εδώ* διαβάζουμε στην αφήγηση για το δεξαμενισμό που έγινε το 1984, πριν τη μεταφορά που πλοίο στο Πασαλιμάνι και μετά στη σημερινή του θέση:

"Έρχεται  λοιπόν  ο  Αβέρωφ  στο Σκαραμαγκά, γίνονται επισκευές, τότε στη Δ2 ήταν ο μηχανικός ο Πλοίαρχος, Κερκυραίος, ο Στεφανίδης. Και του λέω, ήμαστε και φίλοι, «Σπύρο σε παρακαλώ, του λέω, μπορείς πέρα από τις επισκευές που είναι υπό  τον  έλεγχο  σου  να  βάψουμε  όλο  το  πλοίο εξωτερικά, και αν μπορείς επάνω στο χώρο του καταστρώματος,  αυτό  που  κάνουμε  και  τώρα, δεξιά κάτω από τη γέφυρα που είναι ένας χώρος κάπως  να  τον  επισκευάσεις  για  να  μπορούμε να βάλουμε καμιά φωτογραφία να κάνουμε μια μικροέκθεση, προοπτική είναι αυτή». Και μου λέει «βεβαίως θα το κάνουμε» "

Και στην ίδια αφήγηση παραπάνω διαβάζουμε ότι ο δεξαμενισμός στο Σκαραμαγκά γινόταν κάθε πέντε χρόνια.

Από το παραπάνω καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν ήταν στο πρόγραμμα των εργασιών του δεξαμενισμού η βαφή των εξάλων και δεν γινόταν συχνά (αφού αναφέρεται σαν κάτι έκτακτο που ζητήθηκε χαριστικά).
Υποθέτω ότι δεν θα κρατούσαν το πλοίο στη δεξαμενη για εργασίες που μπορούσαν να γίνουν εκτός δεξαμενής και ξέρουμε ότι μετά το δεξαμενισμό δεν πήγε ξανά Πόρο αλλά απευθείας στο Πασαλιμάνι. 

Με βάση τα παραπάνω κάνω μια υπόθεση. Μήπως η φωτογραφία είναι την Ανοιξη του 1984 πριν το δεξαμενισμό και τη μεθόρμιση από τον Πόρο; Και βλέπουμε τις εργασίες που επιμελήθηκε ο Πλοίαρχος Σπύρος Στεφανίδης που αναφέρεται στην αφήγηση; Βέβαια στην αφήγηση αναφέρεται ότι το βάψιμο έγινε στο Σκαραμαγκά αλλά ίσως να έγιναν πριν το δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A general view from the top of the gun turret looking down on to morning divisions on the quarterdeck of _G. AVEROFF._ February 23, 1943
Imperial War Museum photographs
https://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/i...ject/205148286

G.jpg

The Greek cruiser_ R. AVEROFF   
_February 23, 1943
https://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/i...ject/205148282
G.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> A general view from the top of the gun turret looking down on to morning divisions on the quarterdeck of _G. AVEROFF._ February 23, 1943
> Imperial War Museum photographs
> https://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/i...ject/205148286
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194144


Actually a view looking aft from the port side of the searchlight platform of the main mast.
Searchlight.png

----------

